# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Actualidad, Anuncios y Última Hora en EMBALSES.NET

## REEGE

Hola chicos, anteriormente insistí en crear un tema, donde fuésemos colocando noticias, anuncios y sucesos de última hora para estar al corriente de lo que sucede en el mundo...
Creo que a la página y al foro lo vendría muy bien y así nos enteramos de cosillas sin salir de ésta gran página que es EMBALSES.NET.
Que como se suele decir... No sólo de embalses vive el hombre!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya sabéis aquí podemos ir colocando cosas interesantes y sucesos de actualidad y entre todos hacemos más ameno aún el foro...

----------


## REEGE

Y sobretodo para los que tenemos amigos en el paro o conocidos que lo están pasando mal...
Una Oferta de Empleo del MARM:

http://www.marm.es/es/ministerio/emp...artamento.aspx
*
A estudiar y suerte!!*

----------


## REEGE

Fuente:antena3.com

*Impresionantes imágenes de un niño entre la furia del AGUA:*
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...071600069.html

----------


## REEGE

*El volcán indonesio Lokon entra en erupción dos veces en media hora.* 
Yakarta, 18 jul (EFE).- El volcán indonesio Lokon entró hoy en erupción en dos ocasiones en un lapso de poco más de media hora, escupiendo nubes de ceniza a una altura de unos 600 metros, informaron fuentes oficiales.

Fuente:efeverde.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

*La NASA considera que la siesta tiene que durar 26 minutos, ni uno más ni uno menos*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> http://www.lavozlibre.com/noticias/a...erzo-de-alerta
> 
> *La NASA considera que debe durar 26 minutos*
> 
> Europa Press
> domingo, 17 de julio de 2011, 11:23
> 
> MADRID, 15(EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> ...


Ahora van a venir los yanquies a darnos clases de "siestología" a los españoles, materia en la cual todos tenemos una cátedra  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool: 

La pregunta es: ¿cuantos minutos hay que añadir desde que te acuestas hasta que te duermes para que sean 26 minutos exactos de placentero sueño? ¿Cuantos más hay que sumar para despertarse?  :Big Grin: 

En fin... con las cosas que hay que descubrir, vacunas, erradicación de enfermedades, y mientras dedicándose a estas chorradas  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> *La NASA considera que la siesta tiene que durar 26 minutos, ni uno más ni uno menos* 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora van a venir los yanquies a darnos clases de "siestología" a los españoles, materia en la cual todos tenemos una cátedra 
> 
> *La pregunta es: ¿cuantos minutos hay que añadir desde que te acuestas hasta que te duermes para que sean 26 minutos exactos de placentero sueño? ¿Cuantos más hay que sumar para despertarse?* 
> 
> En fin... con las cosas que hay que descubrir, vacunas, erradicación de enfermedades, y mientras dedicándose a estas chorradas


Eso mismo iba a preguntar yo.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Esos se creen que lo saben todo y pueden disponer sobre todo :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que me va a venir a mí uno que tiene un charco en medio, a decirme cuanto tiempo es el mejor para una siesta.
El tiempo para una siesta *es que que va desde la última vez que miras el reloj, antes de dormirte, hasta la primera vez que lo mias, cuando te despiertas.*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que me va a venir a mí uno que tiene un charco en medio, a decirme cuanto tiempo es el mejor para una siesta.
> El tiempo para una siesta *es que que va desde la última vez que miras el reloj, antes de dormirte, hasta la primera vez que lo mias, cuando te despiertas.*


Lo has clavado artista  :Wink: 

Las siestas de los japoneses de 5 minutos, ahora los de la NASA con 26 minutos exactos... como está el patio  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Que me va a venir a mí uno que tiene un charco en medio, a decirme cuanto tiempo es el mejor para una siesta.
> El tiempo para una siesta *es que que va desde la última vez que miras el reloj, antes de dormirte, hasta la primera vez que lo mias, cuando te despiertas.*


Ni un minuto mas, ni uno menos.
Aí le has dao  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:antena3.com
Los conductores que cometan accidentes mortales podrán ir a la cárcel.*
Según ha anunciado la Fiscalía de Seguridad Vial, los conductores que provoquen accidentes de tráfico en los que haya víctimas mortales o heridos graves serán imputados, en un principio, por delito de homicidio imprudente o lesiones.
EFE  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 20/07/2011 a las 17:14 horas 

Las normas de seguridad vial se han endurecido, especialmente para los conductores que comentan accidentes de tráfico con resultado de muerte o heridas graves. El Fiscal de Seguridad vial, Bartolomé Vargas, ha reconocido que estos conductores podrán ir a la cárcel, ya que serán imputados por delito de homicidio imprudente o lesiones, siempre que se haya producido una imprudencia grave.

Además, Vargas ha detallado cuatro de estos nuevos supuestos: conducir a más de 150 kilómetros por hora o con una tasa de alcoholemia superior a la permitida, utilizar el móvil mientras se conduce, no guardar la distancia de seguridad o circular sin respetar los tiempos de descanso. 

El Fiscal ha recordado que el delito de homicidio imprudente está castigado con una pena de cárcel de uno a cuatro años y el de lesiones graves -como daños medulares o cerebrales- con tres meses a tres años de prisión.

El objetivo que se pretende conseguir es "elevar la respuesta penal" y "luchar contra lacras como la velocidad o el alcohol al volante", según ha dicho Vargas.

Estas nuevas imputaciones iniciales contra los conductores involucrados en accidentes graves han sido acordadas hoy en una reunión que ha mantenido Vargas con los responsables policiales de seguridad vial de toda España.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Fuente:antena3.com
> Los conductores que cometan accidentes mortales podrán ir a la cárcel.*
> Según ha anunciado la Fiscalía de Seguridad Vial, los conductores que provoquen accidentes de tráfico en los que haya víctimas mortales o heridos graves serán imputados, en un principio, por delito de homicidio imprudente o lesiones.
> EFE  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 20/07/2011 a las 17:14 horas 
> 
> Las normas de seguridad vial se han endurecido, especialmente para los conductores que comentan accidentes de tráfico con resultado de muerte o heridas graves. El Fiscal de Seguridad vial, Bartolomé Vargas, ha reconocido que estos conductores podrán ir a la cárcel, ya que serán imputados por delito de homicidio imprudente o lesiones, siempre que se haya producido una imprudencia grave.
> 
> Además, Vargas ha detallado cuatro de estos nuevos supuestos: conducir a más de 150 kilómetros por hora o con una tasa de alcoholemia superior a la permitida, utilizar el móvil mientras se conduce, no guardar la distancia de seguridad o circular sin respetar los tiempos de descanso. 
> 
> ...


Al fin y al cabo... va a seguir siendo lo mismo: el que tenga dinero y/o poder, no pisará la cárcel, y el que no tenga ese estatus, se pudrirá en la cárcel.

Es decir, que famosos y políticos, vayan a 300, revienten el alcoholímetro, o maten/hieran a cuantos les vengan en gana, *no pisarán la cárcel*, *mientras que los demás, se pudrirán en ella*.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...311343327.html


Fuente: http://www.cadenaser.com/recorte/201...-afectados.jpg

*Atentado en Oslo contra la sede del Gobierno*

Jon Magnus* | Agencias | Oslo
Actualizado viernes 22/07/2011 18:20 horas

*Una gran explosión ha sacudido esta tarde el distrito gubernamental de Oslo, destrozando las oficinas del primer ministro noruego, Jens Stoltenberg, y otros edificios gubernamentales*. Hay cientos de heridos y testigos de lo ocurrido afirman que también hay víctimas mortales. Por el momento se desconoce cuántas, aunque la Policía habla ya de "varios muertos y heridos".

Unas horas después de la explosión (registrada a las 13.26 GMT, las 15:26 en la España peninsular), la Policía de Oslo ha confirmado que se trata de "una o varias explosiones potentes en el distrito gubernamental en Oslo. Hasta ahora, la Policía no puede decir nada sobre el alcance de los daños, aparte de que ha habido una o varias explosiones". Las primeras hipótesis policiales apuntaban a que un coche bomba explotó ante uno de los edificios afectados. Según el diario 'Aftonbladet', el objetivo del presunto atentado era el ministerio de Energía y Petróleo.

*La "situación es grave", ha dicho el primer ministro Stoltenberg, quien no se encontraba en sus oficinas cuando se produjo en siniestro. La explosión ha hecho desaparecer por completo la primera y la segunda planta del edificio donde está su sede*, de 15 plantas. El vidrio ha volado como misiles en la zona, mientras una nube de humo se elevaba sobre la ciudad. También la sede del periódico VG está completamente destrozada. El lugar arde como el infierno. Las mesas de un café cercano están llenas de sangre.

Según ha declarado el ministro de Presidencia noruego, Hans Kristian Amandsen, a la BBC hay gente atrapada en los edificios. "Veo reventadas las ventanas del edificio del VG y las de la sede del Gobierno. Hay gente sangrando tumbada en la calle", explicaba un reportero de la radio NRK.
Miedo a nuevas explosiones

*La televisión estatal ha confirmado por el momento la muerte de dos personas*. Asimismo, el Hospital Universitario de Oslo ha confirmado que están atendiendo a siete heridos. La cifra de heridos y víctimas mortales puede aumentar. La Policía habla, de hecho, de un número indeterminado de "muertos y heridos".

La Policía ha acordonado cinco manzanas desde el lugar de la explosión, mientras se evacuan las dependencias gubernamentales de la zona por miedo a nuevas explosiones. En estos momentos, se están registrando las inmediaciones del lugar en busca de otros posibles artefactos. La sede de TV2 ha sido evacuada ante la presencia de un paquete sospechoso.

Hay muchísima gente en 'shock' y con ataques de pánico. En la zona se ha organizado un amplio despliegue de bomberos y policía porque aún hay focos con fuego debido a la explosión y mucho humo en la zona.

"Hay cristales por todas partes, es el caos total. Las ventanas de todos los inmuebles circundantes han estallado", dijo un periodista de la cadena, que dice que ha sido como "un terremoto".

*Primer atentado en Noruega*

Después de que la policía haya confirmado que se trata de, al menos, una bomba, este parece ser el primer atentado terrorista en la historia del país escandinavo. Noruega, que es miembro de la OTAN, había sido amenazada en algunas ocasiones en el pasado por parte de líderes de Al Qaeda por su presencia en Afganistán.

No obstante, la violencia política es prácticamente desconocida en este tranquilo país escandinavo. En julio 2010 las autoridades noruegas detuvieron a tres personas vinculadas indirectamente a la red terrorista islámica Al Qaeda que planeaban un atentado terrorista en un lugar no especificado

David Lea, analista de Risks Control, explicó a Reuters que "es muy difícil saber lo que ha sucedido y sin duda no hay grupos terroristas nacionales de Noruega, aunque ha habido algunas detenciones vinculadas a Al Qaeda de vez en cuando". En cualquier caso, insistió, es muy pronto para sacar conclusiones.

"Puede no ser muy diferente al ataque terrorista de Estocolmo en diciembre, con un coche bomba y una segunda explosión poco después. El ataque fue después reivindicado como una represalia por la participación de Suecia en Afganistán", dijo el analista John Drake, de la consultora AKE.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToBSU0c7GrA&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auOHC4i6FFs&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo acabo de escuchar por la radio...
Como está la cosa... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dicen que ha podido ser un coche bomba, pero por los daños que ha hecho, eso ha tenido que ser algo más gordo, se ha especulado que la explosión podría haber sido en la cafetería del edificio  :Confused: 

EDIT: Edito porque al parecer, se ha producido un tiroteo a las afueras de Oslo, en un mítin de las Juventudes del Partido Laborista (ocupa el Gobierno Noruego), y parece ser que u*n hombre disfrazado de policía ha entrado y ha abierto fuego contra los allí presentes*. *Estaba previsto que el primer ministro noruego asistiera a ese mítin*.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/rc/201...107221844.html

Esto huele mal, muy mal. Aquí hay más de cosas  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Viendo los destrozos que ha causado, es una suerte que tan sólo haya dos víctimas.

Habrá que esperar para saber si ha sido realmente un atentado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Habrá que esperar para saber si ha sido realmente un atentado.


Está confirmado  :Wink: 

Entre la potente explosión junto a los edificios de Gobierno y el tiroteo a las afueras de Oslo en un mítin al que el primer ministro iba a ir, la policía noruega ha dicho que está más que claro que se trata de un atentado. 

Lo que todavía no han identificado es si la explosión proviene desde el exterior (coche bomba), o desde el interior del edificio (alguna carga potente dentro del edificio), y sobre la segunda opción, se ha especulado que podría haber tenido origen en la cafetería.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...311343327.html

*Cerca de un centenar de muertos en el salvaje atentado de Noruega*

*- La Policía confirma que el tiroteo y la explosión son ataques relacionados
- El detenido por el tiroteo es noruego. Aún no saben si actuó solo
- A primera hora de la tarde, se registraron 'una o varias explosiones potentes'
- Dos horas después, un hombre ha abierto fuego en un campamento laborista
- La Policía ha hallado explosivos sin detonar en la isla del campamento
- 'No van a destruir nuestra democracia', dice el primer ministro
- 'La situación está bajo control, pero ha sido un día terrible', dice el alcalde*

Jon Magnus* | Agencias | Oslo
Actualizado sábado 23/07/2011 09:35 horas

Noruega ha vivido este viernes su día más negro. Dos horas después de que una gran explosión sacudiese el distrito gubernamental de Oslo -destrozando las oficinas del primer ministro noruego, Jens Stoltenberg, y otros edificios gubernamentales-, ha sufrido un segundo ataque. Un hombre -que ya ha sido detenido- ha abierto fuego en un campamento del gobernante Partido Laborista a las afueras de Oslo, donde el primer ministro debía dar una conferencia este sábado. La Policía ha confirmado que ambos sucesos -que han dejado numerosos heridos y al menos 87 muertos- están relacionados.

El número de víctimas mortales que han dejado estos "ataques sangrientos y cobardes" todavía es confuso y la propia Policía ha dicho que puede elevarse, -según ha dicho en rueda de prensa el propio Stoltenberg, quien ha calificado lo ocurrido de "tragedia nacional". En el corazón de la capital, se han confirmado por ahora siete muertos. Fuentes hospitalarias hablan ya de más de un centenar de heridos y el Banco Noruego de Sangre se ha apresurado a pedir a la población que haga donaciones sanguíneas. Ningún miembro del gobierno resultó herido.

El Por su parte, la policia ha informado de que, al menos 84 personas han muerto en la idílica isla de Utoya, en un campamento de las juventudes socialdemócratas, como resultado del tiroteo, por lo que el ataque ha tomado "dimensiones catastróficas", según sus palabras.

De acuerdo con la Policía, en Oslo se han producido "una o varias explosiones potentes en el distrito gubernamental. Hasta ahora, la Policía no puede decir nada sobre el alcance de los daños". "Puede haber sido un coche bomba", dijo un alto mando policial, Thor Langli. Ante el complejo de edificios gubernamentales atacados había un vehículo completamente destrozado.

Dos horas después de esta explosión (registrada a las 15:26), un hombre armado ha atacado un campamento del gobernante Partido Laborista en la isla de Utoya (a 40 km de Oslo), donde unos 560 adolescentes se reunían con políticos. 

Al parecer, el asaltante llegó al recinto y se identificó como policía, alegando que había llegado como refuerzo tras las explosiones en la capital y, poco después, empezó a disparar indiscriminadamente. Medios noruegos informan de que, tras irrumpir el agresor y abrir fuego se desató el pánico y decenas de jóvenes concentrados, algunos de elos heridos, trataron de huir nadando. Según relataban testigos presenciales, algunos de ellos lograron ponerse a salvo en botes que navegaban por el fiordo.

La Policía asegura que el agresor -un noruego de 32 años llamado Anders Behring Breivik, que ya ha sido detenido- está vinculado con el ataque de Oslo y, de hecho, fue visto en el lugar de la explosión antes de que ésta se produjese. El ministro de Justicia, Knut Storberget, ha dicho que, en estos momentos de la investigación, no saben si actuó solo o contó con algún cómplice.

Medios noruegos identifican a Anders Behring Breivik como afín a los ambientes ultraderechistas y, según el diario "VG", había colgado mensajes en internet declarándose nacionalista y enemigo de la sociedad multicultural.

*Incertidumbre en Utoya*

"Es demasiado pronto para decir quién está detrás. Encontraremos a los culpables y les pediremos cuentas", dijo en esa misma comparecencia el primer ministro. "No van a destruir nuestra democracia. Somos una nación orgullosa. Nadie nos disparará para callarnos (...) Nuestra respuesta es más democracia. Debemos esto a las víctimas", prosiguió.

"Varios de nuestros jóvenes han muerto y otros han desaparecido", lamentó el ministro Storberget, sin aventurarse a dar una cifra de víctimas en el campamento de Utoya. El balance de la tragedia en la isla sigue subiendo.

Si las primeras informaciones hablaban de cuatro víctimas, la Policía ha confirmado ya la muerte de 80 personas, aunque numerosos testigos hablan ya de una veintena: "Hay muchos muertos en la orilla...". La policía sigue buscando personas en el agua.

Algunas fuentes han dicho que el primer ministro se encontraba en la isla cuando comenzaron los disparos. La policía no ha querido revelar su ubicación durante la tarde pero ha indicado que estaba "a salvo". En la isla también estaba prevista la presencia de la ex mandataria Gro Harlem Brundtland.

"Hay una situación crítica en Utoya", dijo poco después del ataque Stoltenberg. Horas después del tiroteo, la policía noruega ha hallado explosivos sin detonar en la isla.

*Ataque al distrito gubernamental*

La Policía dice que tiene "buenas razones" para creer que este tiroteo está conectado con la explosión (o explosiones) en el centro de Oslo, donde se han confirmado siete víctimas mortales y 15 heridos, aunque el responsable del hospital principal de la ciudad estima que la cifra de heridos puede alcanzar el centenar.

La "situación es grave", ha dicho el primer ministro Stoltenberg, que ha anunciado una reunión de crisis de su Gobierno. La explosión ha hecho desaparecer por completo la primera y la segunda planta del edificio donde está su sede, de 15 plantas. El vidrio ha volado como misiles en la zona, mientras una nube de humo se elevaba sobre la ciudad. También la sede del periódico VG está completamente destrozada. El lugar arde como el infierno. Las mesas de un café cercano están llenas de sangre.

Según ha declarado el ministro de Presidencia noruego, Hans Kristian Amandsen, a la BBC había gente atrapada en los edificios. "Veo reventadas las ventanas del edificio del VG y las de la sede del Gobierno. Hay gente sangrando tumbada en la calle", explicaba un reportero de la radio NRK.

*Miedo a nuevos ataques*

En el distrito gubernamental había muchísima gente en 'shock' y con ataques de pánico. En la zona se ha organizado un amplio despliegue de bomberos y policía porque aún había focos con fuego debido a la explosión y mucho humo en la zona.

"Hay cristales por todas partes, es el caos total. Las ventanas de todos los inmuebles circundantes han estallado", dijo un periodista de la cadena, que dice que ha sido como "un terremoto".

Poco después de la explosión, la Policía ha acordonado cinco manzanas desde el lugar de la explosión, mientras se evacuaban las dependencias gubernamentales de la zona por miedo a nuevas explosiones.

Durante la tarde, se han registrando las inmediaciones del lugar en busca de otros posibles artefactos. Tras el tiroteo, el Ejército ha tomado posiciones en el centro de Oslo y la Policía ha pedido a la población que abandonase el centro de la capital. "La situación está bajo control, pero ha sido un día terrible", ha declarado a la CNN el alcalde de Oslo, Fabian Stang.

La Policía ha lanzado un llamamiento a la población, pidiendo que eviten las grandes congregaciones de gente y a no acudir al centro de Oslo. El ministro de Justicia ha instado a la población a que se permanezca en sus casas, alejada de grandes concentraciones de gente y no use ni teléfonos móviles ni conexiones de red.

Este es el primer atentado terrorista en la historia del país escandinavo, conocido por actuaciones en favor de la paz, quien no sufría un ataque tan grave desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Inicialmente se apuntó a que se trataba de un atentado islamista, después de que el grupo terrorista Ansar al-Jihad al-Alami -Colaboradores de la Yihad Global- emitiese un comunicado reivindicando la responsabilidad del ataque. Después, el grupo se retractó.

David Lea, analista de Risks Control, explicó a Reuters que "es muy difícil saber lo que ha sucedido y sin duda no hay grupos terroristas nacionales de Noruega, aunque ha habido algunas detenciones vinculadas a Al Qaeda de vez en cuando". En cualquier caso, insistió, es muy pronto para sacar conclusiones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espero que a ese individuo que ha masacrado a decenas de personas, sea colgado de un árbol para que se seque con los días igual que un jamón  :Mad:  :Mad: , a la vez que los familiares de todos fallecidos, le vayan cortando el peyejo a trozos  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Puedo parecer muy duro, pero es lo mínimo que se merece ese sin nombre  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Ahora he visto la noticia ya que en el pueblo estamos de ferias y es lamentable que existan individuos así que sean capaz de causar tanto daño...
Ánimo para todo el fantástico país Noruego y sus gentes...
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Al parecer este sujeto, era un UltraDerechista. No sé si eso tendrá algo que ver, pero bueno. Por cierto la cifra de muertos es ya de 92, 85 en la Isla, y 7 en la Explosión.

Como están las cabezas... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

> Al parecer este sujeto, era un UltraDerechista. No sé si eso tendrá algo que ver, pero bueno. Por cierto la cifra de muertos es ya de 92, 85 en la Isla, y 7 en la Explosión.
> 
> Como están las cabezas...


Dejalo en ultraderechista, el resto de la catalogacion sobra.
Aunque no creo en religiones, no se me ocurre relacionar a todos los cristianos con esta clase de atrocidades.
Ya se que la catalogacion del individuo este no es tuya  :Wink: , no te culpo

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Pero que llevaba este tío para matar a tantas personas, una Ameli, una MG, un MP5?  :Confused:  :Confused:  madre de mi alma...  :Mad:

----------


## jesusferrer

Estas "personas" que creen que tienen la solución a todos los problemas y que sus ideas son mejores que las del resto hay que encerrarlas con dos vueltas de llave. Menos mal que lo han cogido.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La isla del Hierro en canarias registra 70 seismos de baja intenidad en 4 dias el primero se detecto al noroeste de valverde e 1,8 en la escala de richter luego mas de 60 seismos en la localidad de Frontera. Los expertos dicen que "no significa que valla a ver una erupcion".La ign cree que esos seismos son roturas de fallas o de micro fallas.

----------


## Luján

> La isla del Hierro en canarias registra 70 seismos de baja intenidad en 4 dias el primero se detecto al noroeste de valverde e 1,8 en la escala de richter luego mas de 60 seismos en la localidad de Frontera. Los expertos dicen que "no significa que valla a ver una erupcion".La ign cree que esos seismos son roturas de fallas o de micro fallas.


Nada del otro mundo. En Canarias eso es "casi" normal. Terremotos de menos de 2.3º en la escala Ritcher y a unos 10km de produnfidad. Estarán asociados al movimiento de la corteza oceánica. Será algún ajuste.

Las cámaras magmáticas que han dado el material para que crezcan las islas son "algo" más profundas.

Además, los puntos actuales de volcanismo ya están uno unos cuantos Km más al sur del Hierro, otro posiblemente al oeste de La Palma y luego Lanzarote.

----------


## REEGE

*Bruselas pagará a España los 71 millones de euros que reclama por pérdidas por la crisis del pepino.
BRUSELAS, 28 (EUROPA PRESS)* 

España recibirá los 70,9 millones de euros que reclama a la Unión Europea en compensación por las pérdidas sufridas con la llamada 'crisis de los pepinos', que provocó la caída de los precios y del consumo de frutas y verduras a raíz de que Alemania acusara erróneamente a una partida de producto español como fuente del brote de 'E.coli', han informado fuentes comunitarias. 

La Comisión Europea creó un fondo específico para reembolsar a los Estados miembros las ayudas solicitadas por los agricultores más afectados por esta crisis, que Bruselas ha limitado a los productores de pepino, tomate, lechuga, calabacín y pimiento. 

Finalmente, ha decidido aumentar el fondo hasta los 227 millones de euros para asegurar que todos los Estados miembros que han solicitado ayudas reciben el 100 por cien de sus peticiones, han indicado las fuentes. 

La decisión ha sido confirmada por el Ejecutivo comunitario a los Estados miembros esta tarde en una reunión del comité de gestión competente, una vez que varios países, entre ellos Polonia, revisaron a la baja sus demandas iniciales, que Bruselas consideró "poco coherentes". 

España, con 70,9 millones de euros es el país que más dinero recibirá del fondo, seguido por Polonia (46 millones) y de Italia (34 millones).

----------


## REEGE

*Elecciones generales el 20-N.* 

El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, anuncia el adelanto electoral al 20 de noviembre: "Lo estimo conveniente para que el nuevo Gobierno se haga cargo del ejercicio económico de 2012".

----------


## Luján

> *Elecciones generales el 20-N.* 
> 
> El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, anuncia el adelanto electoral al 20 de noviembre: "Lo estimo conveniente para que el nuevo Gobierno se haga cargo del ejercicio económico de 2012".


Ya era hora, la verdad.


Ahora sólo espero que esto no retrase los procesos de oposiciones en curso.

----------


## REEGE

*Comienza la operación salida de agosto.* 
Comienzan las vacaciones de verano y con ello la operación salida de agosto. Se preveen cerca de siete millones de desplazamientos. Precaución y paciencia en las carreteras.
antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 29/07/2011 a las 07:36 horas 

Comienzan las vacaciones de verano para muchas de las familias españolas. A las tres de la tarde se pone en marcha la operación salida de Agosto que se adelanta a este fin de semana. Coincidirán en la carretara los que van, los que regresan los usuarios habituales de fin de semana.

Será un fin de semana de tráfico intenso y mayor riesgo de accidentes. En esta operación salida se preveen cerca de siete millones de desplazamientos. Las carreteras más congestionadas, las que comunican el centro de la península con la cosa. La playa sigue siendo el desstino preferido para cientos de familias.

Durante el viaje mucha prudencia y mucha paciencia. Cuidado con los excesos de velocidad y no olvidarse del cinturón de seguridad. Pendientes de todo lo que ocurra estarán en el centro de pantallas de la DGT que hoy refuerza su plantilla.

A última hora de la mañana terminarán de llenarse los hoteles y apartamentos que han apurado en sus horarios y en sus bolsillos. "La gente reduce sus gastos, se hospeda menos días", comenta la gerente de un hotel.

De todas maneras la ocupación hotelera de este mes de julio ha llegado al 75%, tres puntos más que el año pasado, cifra que se espera superar en agosto con las reservas de último momento.

El aeropuerto de Madrid-Barajas también será hoy un punto neurálgico. Hay previstos más de siete mil vuelos.Estaciones de trenes y autobús han ampliado sus servicios para esta temporada, su oferta de viajes.

Ver video del tema:
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...072900002.html

----------


## ben-amar

> Ya era hora, la verdad.


No creas que esto va a mejorar nada, salga quien salga

----------


## REEGE

La tripulación no configuró bien el avión accidentado en 2008 en Barajas, según los investigadores.
EFE  Hace 4 minutos 4 segundos

Madrid, 29 jul (EFE).- La tripulación del avión de Spanair siniestrado en 2008 en el aeropuerto de Madrid-Barajas no configuró correctamente el aparato, no desplegó los flaps/slats (alerones empleados para aterrizar y despegar) y no detectó estos errores, entre otros motivos, porque no funcionó el sistema de alerta (TOWS).

Éstas son las conclusiones a las que ha llegado la Comisión de Investigación de Accidentes e Incidentes de Aviación Civil (CIAIAC), en el informe definitivo del accidente, en el que murieron 154 personas, publicado hoy.

En el capítulo de causas, el informe señala que la tripulación no detectó el error de configuración ni "identificó los avisos de pérdida ni corrigió esa situación después del despegue", lo que causó un deterioro de las condiciones de vuelo.

Entre los factores que contribuyeron al accidente, la CIAIAC señala que no hubo un aviso de configuración incorrecta porque el TOWS (sistema que alerta en estos casos) no funcionó.

A juicio de la comisión, la tripulación no llevó a cabo la acción de seleccionar los flaps/slats con la correspondiente palanca de mando, ni realizó la comprobación cruzada de la posición de la palanca y el estado de las luces indicadoras de esos dos elementos.

Tampoco comprobaron de forma visual la ejecución final correspondiente a la posición de los flaps/slats, tal como mostraban los instrumentos de la cabina de vuelo.

Aunque falló el funcionamiento del TOWS, el informe alude a la "inadecuada gestión" de los recursos por parte de la tripulación.

A la vista del análisis del accidente, la CIAIAC recomienda que se modifique el Manual de Vuelo vinculado al Certificado de Tipo de la aeronave para que se incluyan las instrucciones oportunas relativas al chequeo del TOWS.

El TOWS es el sistema de advertencia de configuración inapropiada para el despegue de los aviones de la serie MD-80 y está programado para que se alerte a los pilotos si los"flaps", los "slats" u otros elementos del avión no han sido correctamente seleccionados para el despegue.

Los flaps y los slats son unas superficies en las alas que emplean para las operaciones de despegue y aterrizaje.

El avión siniestrado procedía de Barcelona, donde había iniciado su jornada y se disponía a volar desde Madrid a Gran Canaria cuando tuvo el accidente, el 20 de agosto de 2008.

*Fuente:yahoo.com*

----------


## REEGE

*Huelgas en los aeropuertos españoles el 18 y 26 de agosto.* 
Los sindicatos CCOO, UGT y USO han convocado una huelga en el sector de asistencia en tierra o 'handling' en los aeropuertos españoles para los próximos 18 y 26 de agosto.

| Actualizado el 08/08/2011 a las 14:00 horas 

La detención del servicio durará 24 horas para ambas jornadas de huelga que darán comienzo a las 00.00 horas finalizando a las 24.00.

Las organizaciones sindicales precisan en una nota conjunta que la huelga se convoca "en todas las empresas y entidades de trabajadores del sector, una de cuyas actividades, aunque fuera compartida con otra u otras y no sea la principal, consista en la prestación de servicios de 'handling', ya sea en propio ('autohandling'), ya sea a terceros".

Entre los motivos de la convocatoria, los sindicatos nombran "el reiterado incumplimiento del convenio del sector del 'handling' por parte de la empresa WFS y otros operadores".

CCOO, UGT y USO también denuncian "la actividad permisiva del Ministerio de Fomento a través de AENA y AENA Aeropuertos" y la política "economicista" del departamento dirigido por José Blanco en relación con las concesiones de 'handling' y 'autohandling, que se traduce en "exceso de licencias y expedientes de regulación de empleo (ERE)"

----------


## embalses al 100%

AL PRINCIPIO SE TEMIÓ UNA POSIBLE FUGA RADIACTIVA
*Se descarta un escape radiactivo en un almacén nuclear al sur de Francia*

La Agencia de Seguridad Nuclear francesa (ASN) ha confirmado que al menos una persona ha muerto en la explosión que se ha producido este lunes en las instalaciones nucleares de Marcoule, en la región de Languedoc-Rousillon, en el suroeste de Francia, y ha asegurado que no ha habido ninguna fuga de material radiactivo.

   Un portavoz de la ASN ha indicado a la agencia Reuters que la explosión tuvo lugar cerca de un horno. La planta de Marcoule, en el departamento de Gard, sirve para la gestión de desechos nucleares pero no cuenta con ningún reactor.

   La explosión se habría producido en torno a las 11.45 hora local, según los medios locales. Las autoridades de la prefectura han alertado del riesgo de fuga radiactiva y han establecido ya un perímetro de seguridad.

   A parte del fallecido, cuya cadáver ha sido hayado carbonizado, el Comisariado de Energía Atómica ha informado de cuatro heridos, uno de ellos grave.

   Por su parte, el Gobierno español "está recabando información" sobre la explosión registrada en un almacén de deshechos nucleares en Francia, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes gubernamentales.

Fuente: Europapress

----------


## ben-amar

Espere,mos que la informacion sea veraz y que haya transparencia en todo esto.
Aparte de lamentar la muerte de un trabajador, esperemos no tener que lamentar tambien una fuga que podria afectarnos directamente

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La central nuclear francesa Marcoule no cuenta con actividad en sus reactores*

*En la actualidad, su actividad radica principalmente en la preparación del ciclo de combustible*
CAROLINA GARCÍA - Madrid - 12/09/2011
Vota Resultado  1 votos           

La central nuclear de Marcoule donde esta mañana ha fallecido una persona y cuatro han resultado heridas a consecuencia de la explosión registrada en el almacén de residuos nucleares fue creada en 1955. El complejo nuclear cuenta con cuatro reactores que en la actualidad están en desuso. El último, el Phénix, reactor experimental de la cadena de neutrones rápidos, se cerró 2009. En 1955, existía en el complejo una planta de extracción de plutonio (UP1) que se cerró definitivamente en 1977. El primer experimento industrial y militar del mundo con este material tuvo lugar en esta central nuclear. Fue, además, el primer lugar en el que se decidió construir los reactores de uso militar para la investigación de la fabricación de la bomba atómica por parte de la _Force de dissuasion nucléaire française._


En esta central se ubica el laboratorio Atalante, en el que se da tratamiento a los combustibles irradiados y se gestionan y estudian los residuos reactivos de alta actividad y de vida larga. Dos plantas cierran el complejo: una de fabricación de combustible MOX (mezcla de uranio y plutonio), utilizado en los reactores nucleares de fisión compuesto por una mezcla de óxido de uranio natural, uranio reprocesado o uranio empobrecido, y óxido de plutonio. La proporción de plutonio en este combustible varía de un 3% a un 10%. La otra planta, Centraco, es para el tratamiento y acondicionamiento de los residuos radiactivos.

Marcoule es uno de los 10 centros de investigación del Commissariat à l'Energie Atomique (CEA) y Areva NC - socio de referencia de la CEA para el asesoramiento y desmantelamiento de las centrales y para la explotación de instalaciones industriales-. La central nuclear está situada en los condados franceses de Chusclan y Codolet, muy cerca de la región Bagnols-sur-Cèze a unos 65 kilómetros de Nimes. Es una central que se encuentra a 288 kilómetros de la Junquera, a 134 de Marsella y a 106 de Montpellier. Se encuentra sumergida en una región turística, vinícola y agrícola a la orilla del río Rhône.

En el mundo existen 442 reactores que están repartidos en 29 países, y a la cabeza está Estados Unidos con 104. Sin embargo, el país con mayor dependencia de la energía nuclear y que posee la mayor cantidad de reactores en relación a su población es Francia, que cuenta con 58. En 2008, las centrales francesas generaron 419,8 teravatios por hora, que cubrieron el 76,2% de las necesidades energéticas del país. España aparece en la lista del OIEA con ocho reactores operativos, de una potencia conjunta de 7.514 megavatios, que en 2008 generaron una media de 56,5 teravatios/hora, equivalente al 18,3% de la electricidad producida en el país. Las plantas son las de Santa María de Garoña; Almaraz I y Almaraz II; Ascó I y Ascó II, Cofrentes, Vandellós II y Trillo.



Fuente:www.elpais.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

Antes de nada, lo primero habría que puntualizar muy claro que NO SE TRATA DE UN ACCIDENTE NUCLEAR, puesto que hasta el momento la información disponible y emitida por todos la OIEA así como la ASN dicen que no ha supuesto emisión alguna de elementos radiactivos que pudieran perjudicar a la salud o al medio ambiente, y en segundo lugar, la explosión no ha tenido lugar en una central nuclear, sino en una planta de tratamiento de residuos nucleares de baja actividad.

Digo esto porque, *a la gran cantidad de medios de información se les ha llenado la boca diciendo todo el día que había sucedido un accidente nuclear en Francia* cuando eso es más falso que los billetes de 3 euros  :Mad: 

Entiendo que quieran utilizar esa palabra porque impacta mucho más en la sociedad, pero creo que estos temas no son como para andar jugando... y no es lo mismo la explosión de un horno que un accidente nuclear.




> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_5/Tes
> 
> [...] La Agencia de Seguridad Nuclear francesa confirmaba la ausencia de fuga radiactiva. El accidente, por lo tanto, carece de peligro para la población de los alrededores o el medioambiente.
> 
> El complejo nuclear de Marcoule no es una central nuclear. Por lo tanto, carece de un reactor. Sus dos hornos son de tratamiento de residuos y se encargan de limpiar y descontaminar material, con poca carga radiactiva, procedente de otras plantas nucleares. El horno que ha explotado reciclaba objetos metálicos.
> 
> Un portavoz de la empresa de energía EDF, de la que depende el complejo, ha especificado que lo ocurrido hay que enmarcarlo en "un accidente industrial" y no nuclear. Un periodista de radio explicaba desde Marcoule que ni siquiera veía humo. Los trabajadores del recinto comenzaron a salir de sus dependencias alrededor de las tres de la tarde.
> 
> [...]

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La Policía busca a dos niños desaparecidos en un parque de Córdoba*


*Los hermanos, de 2 y 6 años, pasaban la tarde con su padre cuando se perdió su pista. La Policía no descarta «ninguna hipótesis»*

EFE / CÓRDOBA
Día 09/10/2011 - 17.20h
La Policía Nacional busca a dos hermanos, *una niña de 6 años y un niño de 2, desaparecidos la tarde del sábado en un parque de Córdob*a. Al parecer, los pequeños fueron vistos por última vez sobre las 18.40 por su padre, con quien pasaban la tarde y quien puso la denuncia de la desaparición. *Los agentes aseguran que "no se descarta ninguna hipótesis"* sobre el caso.

Según apuntan las mismas fuentes, la madre de los desaparecidos, separada de su marido y residente en Huelva, ha declarado durante esta madrugada en la Comisaría Provincial, por lo que se "descarta" la posibilidad de hubiera sido ella la que se los llevara.

Desde que se conocieron los hechos y hasta el momento, se ha establecido un "dispositivo especial" que ya ha buscado por el perímetro del Parque Cruz Conde donde podrían haberse desplazado ambos menores sin encontrar pista alguna. En el entorno del parque donde desaparecieron los pequeños se encuentra una zona de ocio infantil conocida como la Ciudad de los Niños, que también ha sido inspeccionada. La Policía también ha inspeccionado la zona próxima al río Guadalquivir que se encuentra en las inmediaciones del lugar de la desaparición.

*Familiares destrozados*
Los familiares de la madre de los dos menores han manifestado hoy que se sienten "destrozados" después de más de veinte horas de búsqueda "sin saber nada de ellos". Ester Chaves, vecina y portavoz de la familia de la madre, ha explicado que tras conocer la desaparición de los niños, estos familiares se rasladaron anoche a Córdoba y permanecen en la comisaría de la Policía Nacional a la espera de "que los encuentren".

Según Chaves, ambos menores están escolarizados en Huelva, donde vivían junto a sus padres, que iniciaron hace quince días un "proceso de separación". La portavoz familiar ha concretado que ambos progenitores habían "acordado verbalmente" que el padre recogiese a sus dos hijos los fines de semana y que ésta había sido la "segunda ocasión que vienen a Córdoba", lugar donde vive la familia del padre.

Fuente: www.abc.es

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La maquinaria pesada trata de sacar a las tres personas de la casa-cueva*


El alcalde de Cuevas del Almanzora (Almería), Jesús Caicedo, ha confirmado la llegada de maquinaria pesada al lugar en el que durante la madrugada de este viernes se ha producido el derrumbe de un monte que ha sepultado a los tres habitantes de una casa-cueva en la zona de El Castillo en el barrio de El Realengo, de manera que ha remarcado que los trabajos se ejecutarán "ininterrumpidamente" hasta que "todo quede solucionado".



El alcalde de Cuevas del Almanzora (Almería), Jesús Caicedo, ha confirmado la llegada de maquinaria pesada al lugar en el que durante la madrugada de este viernes se ha producido el derrumbe de un monte que ha sepultado a los tres habitantes de una casa-cueva en la zona de El Castillo en el barrio de El Realengo, de manera que ha remarcado que los trabajos se ejecutarán "ininterrumpidamente" hasta que "todo quede solucionado".

En declaraciones a Europa Press, Caicedo ha señalado que tanto las dos máquinas excavadoras ya disponibles como una grúa de grandes dimensiones recientemente incorporada a las labores funcionan a pleno rendimiento en los trabajos de desescombro con el fin de encontrar a las tres personas, un padre y sus dos hijos mayores de edad, que quedaron en el interior de la vivienda tras el desplome del talud.

Así, los trabajos tuvieron que ralentizarse hasta la llegada de esta última grúa, que se hacía "imprescindible" para poder retirar las rocas y sedimentos sin que se produjeran nuevos derrumbes. Esta herramienta permitirá además extraer previa fracción los pedazos de piedra que pueden suponer un peligro para la integridad de los posibles supervivientes.

"De aquí no nos movemos hasta que no se termine todo", ha exclamado el alcalde, quien ha señalado que los trabajos podrían durar toda la noche, por lo que se ha procedido a instalar un sistema provisional de iluminación con focos que permitan desarrollar los trabajos hasta que se encuentren a todas las personas que permanecían en la vivienda minutos antes de las 5,30 horas, momento en el que se produjo el derrumbe.

Hasta el momento, se han evacuado por precaución una docena de casas, si bien hay dos casas más afectadas directamente de las que se evacuó a un herido, un joven de 25 años que reside en uno de los inmuebles que se sitúa frente a la ladera que se ha desprendido y a los que han causado desperfectos la caída de rocas. Este joven fue trasladado al Hospital La Inmaculada de Huércal-Overa.

No obstante, de las cinco personas de la familia que residen en la casa-cueva derruida, uno de los hijos consiguió salir ileso por su propio pie mientras que la madre, una mujer de 48 años, pudo ser rescatada del interior de la casa-cueva a través de una pequeña oquedad a través de la que han accedido un bombero, un guardia civil y un vecino. Su cuerpo estaba enterrado hasta la cintura, según han precisado a Europa Press fuentes de la Comandancia.

Los hechos, provocados por el desprendimiento de un talud de arena arcillosa de entre 15 y 20 metros, han sido atendidos por efectivos sanitarios en un hospital de campaña así como por una UVI móvil, un equipo de apoyo logístico, un helicóptero con base en Baza (Granada), y servicios de urgencias de atención primaria de Huércal-Overa, Cuevas del Almanzora, Vera, Pulpí, Mojácar y Garrucha.

También trabajan además bomberos del consorcio, miembros de Protección Civil de los municipios de Almería, de Cuevas del Almanzora, de Pulpí y de Garrucha, así como agentes de la Policía Local del municipio, efectivos de la Guardia Civil, integrantes del grupo de Emergencias de Andalucía y técnicos del 112 y, por parte de la Consejería de Obras Públicas, un geólogo, un ingeniero de Obras Públicas y dos arquitectos.


Fuente: www.telecinco.es

----------


## REEGE

Localizan un yacimiento de gas en Álava que podría abastecer a España durante 5 años.  

■Según las primeras prospecciones, podría haber hasta 185 miles de millones de metros cúbicos. 
■El Gobierno vasco va a invertir 100 millones de euros en nuevas prospecciones para confirmarlo. 
■Lo hará a través de un consorcio con dos empresas estadounidenses.

EFE. 14.10.2011 - 22.27h
Las prospecciones realizadas en una zona de la llanada alavesa han detectado la presencia de gas no convencional en una cantidad que supondría el equivalente al consumo de cinco años de toda España o 60 veces el consumo anual de Euskadi.

López lo ha anunciado desde Texas, en una visita a una de las empresas participantesAsí lo han anunciado el lehendakari, Patxi López, y el consejero vasco de Industria, Bernabé Unda, durante su visita de este viernes en Dallas (EE UU) a un campo de extracción de gas natural de la compañía Heyco, tal y como ha informado el Gobierno vasco.

"Hemos hechos exploraciones en Gran Enara, catorce exploraciones de las que trece nos dicen que hay gas no convencional que se estima que lo que puede haber allí son unos 184-185 miles de millones de metros cúbicos, que sería lo que consumiría Euskadi en 60 años", ha afirmado López, que se encuentra de viaje oficial en EE UU.

Unda también ha precisado que la cantidad de la que se está hablando es el "equivalente al consumo de cinco años de toda España".

El gas no convencional es el que se encuentra pegado a la roca y no en bolsas, como es habitual, por lo que su extracción es más difícil y costosa, según han explicado desde el Ejecutivo Vasco.

100 millones de inversión
Por ello, el Gobierno Vasco ha anunciado que se van a invertir cien millones de euros en dos nuevas prospecciones para confirmar definitivamente este hallazgo.

La zona del proyecto Gran Enara (donde se ha localizado el gas) tiene una superficie prospectiva de unos 1.400 kilómetros cuadrados y está cubierta por cuatro permisos administrativos, Enara, Mirua, Usapal y Usoa, otorgados al consorcio formado por EVE (el Ente Vasco de la Energía) (42,82%) y las empresas norteamericanas Heyco Energy España (21,88%) y Cambria Europe (35,30%), que han ejercido de anfitriones y guías esta visita.

El gas natural representa hoy en día el 42% de la demanda energética vasca y según las previsiones del Gobierno Vasco, en la próxima década, el gas natural va a seguir siendo el principal combustible de nuestro mix energético.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A mi eso de que se meten empresas americanas no me gusta nada, pero nada de nada...

----------


## Luján

Habrá que hacer cuentas a ver si resulta rentable extraer ese yacimiento.

No me gusta nada que haya empresas estaodunidenses por medio.

----------


## FEDE

Aunque creo que todo el mundo ya conoce la noticia, aquí dejo este video por si alguno no lo a visto, sin duda creo que una gran noticia.

----------


## ben-amar

Sin duda es una GRAN NOTICIA y todos debemos felicitarnos. La pena es que no se anuncia que esta banda de asesinos desaparezca.

----------


## perdiguera

> Sin duda es una GRAN NOTICIA y todos debemos felicitarnos. La pena es que no se anuncia que esta banda de asesinos desaparezca.


Ni que entreguen las armas y el dinero, ni dónde están los cuerpos de los desaparecidos ni si van a "vigilar" o no, ellos, el "proceso"
Lo que más me duele es que pudiera parecerles a algunos que ha sido Bildu la que ha logrado ese comunicado, quedando como la pacificadora. Y que otra vez esa banda de forajidos utiliza las elecciones para sus fines.
A pesar de todo yo también pienso que es una gran noticia, al menos mucha gente dormirá, vivirá y trabajará más tranquila.

----------


## sergi1907

Sin duda una gran noticia.

Ahora sólo falta el comunicado de su disolución, mientras no llegue siempre quedará la posibilidad de que vuelvan a matar cuando les interese.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo no me fío nada del que habla escondiendo su rostro debajo de una capucha. Pero bueno, esto que han hecho es un pasito más y ojalá lo próximo sea la disolución definitiva de esta banda.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buena noticia pero aquí hay para largo todavía.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ojalá me equivoque, pero esto me parece una farsa total  :Mad:  Es la misma maniobra que siempre han hecho.

Ni han entregado las armas, ni han desaparecido como organización terrorista, ni han pedido perdón a las víctimas, simplemente han dicho que van a dejar de matar a cambio de abrir una negociación con los gobiernos de España y Francia...

Ya lo pensaba desde hace tiempo... cuando se acercaran las elecciones, harían algo, y no estaba equivocado, la misma maniobra de siempre para permitir que ETA se cuele en las administraciones. Cuando pasen las elecciones, ya veremos qué pasa, pero mucho me temo que seguirá igual que siempre y que esto es simplemente una maniobra para permitir que todos esos partidos puedan colarse tranquilamente en las instituciones.

Y lo que más gracia me hace, es cuando dicen que ETA está más débil que nunca. ¿Más débil que nunca? Están dentro de las administraciones, manejan miles de millones de €, tienen acceso a toda la información de toda la gente... si eso es estar más débil, jo***

----------


## REEGE

Fallece un militar español en un enfrentamiento con la insurgencia afgana.| Actualizado el 06/11/2011 a las 18:58 horas 

Un militar español ha falleció en Afganistán, al recibir un disparo durante un ataque en las proximidades de la localidad de Ludina contra tropas afganas a las que acompañaba un equipo de instructores españoles, según informó el Ministerio de Defensa.

Se trata del sargento primero Joaquín Moya Espejo, cordobés de 35 años, que formaba parte de un Equipo Operativo de Asesoramiento y Enlace (OMLT) que instruye al Ejército Nacional Afgano (ANA) en las tareas de despliegue de los militares afganos en la provincia de Badghis.

El suceso se ha producido al noroeste de Ludina, cuando una unidad del Ejército Afgano estaba desplegada en una loma, junto al equipo de mentores españoles y un equipo de tiradores de precisión que protegía a las unidades que progresaban por el valle.

En ese momento se recibió fuego de armas ligeras desde una posición lejana, y el sargento primero Joaquín Moya Espejo, que iba equipado con chaleco antibalas, fue alcanzado en el tórax por un disparo. El sargento primero fue evacuado en un helicóptero norteamericano al hospital Role 2 de Bala Murghab, y entró en parada cardiorrespiratoria durante el vuelo.

Se certificó su fallecimiento cuando llegó al centro hospitalario Role 2 de Bala Murghab. El fallecido tenía un hijo y estaba destinado en el Regimiento de Infantería Garellano 45, con sede en Vitoria. Sus familiares ya han sido informados de su fallecimiento.

Se trata, según Defensa, del primer militar español fallecido por arma de fuego durante un ataque en los casi diez años de participación de las Fuerzas Armadas españolas en la misión de Afganistán, iniciada en enero de 2002.

Con este nuevo fallecimiento, son 98 los militares españoles fallecidos en Afganistán, y también han muerto dos intérpretes. De los 97 militares fallecidos, 79 fueron en accidentes aéreos (Yak-42 y Cougar), catorce en ataques de los insurgentes (doce de ellos con artefactos explosivos improvisados o IED's), dos en accidentes de tráfico y dos por causas naturales.

La ministra de Defensa, Carme Chacón, se trasladará en las próximas horas a Afganistán, acompañada por el jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa (JEMAD), José Julio Rodríguez, para recibir información de primera mano sobre el suceso y acelerar los trámites de repatriación del cuerpo del militar fallecido. Chacón ha suspendido por esta razón el viaje que tenía previsto hacer mañana a la isla de El Hierro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20120324/mas-ac...203241921.html



*Un pesquero arrastrado por el tsunami que asoló Japón el pasado año acaba de ser encontrado cerca de la costa oeste canadiense*

24.03.12 - 19:41 - EFE | WASHINGTON

Un barco de pesca japonés arrastrado por el tsunami de marzo de 2011 ha sido avistado flotando a la deriva cerca de la costa oeste de Canadá. Así lo ha confirmado a la CNN, el coordinador marítimo del Centro de Rescate Conjunto de Victoria (Columbia Británica).

El pesquero fue visto por primera vez por una patrulla aérea militar canadiense y se ha determinado que ha estado a la deriva sin nadie al mando desde el devastador terremoto y posterior tsunami ocurridos en Japón el 11 de marzo de 2011.

Según investigadores de la Universidad de Hawai, el tsunami generó más de 25 millones de toneladas de escombros, de las que al menos cuatro millones fueron a parar al mar.

Las autoridades canadienses están vigilando el barco para evitar una posible contaminación marina, aunque no hay indicios de fugas de combustible.

----------


## ben-amar

> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20120324/mas-ac...203241921.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Un pesquero arrastrado por el tsunami que asoló Japón el pasado año acaba de ser encontrado cerca de la costa oeste canadiense*
> 
> 24.03.12 - 19:41 - EFE | WASHINGTON
> 
> Un barco de pesca japonés arrastrado por el tsunami de marzo de 2011 ha sido avistado flotando a la deriva cerca de la costa oeste de Canadá. Así lo ha confirmado a la CNN, el coordinador marítimo del Centro de Rescate Conjunto de Victoria (Columbia Británica).
> ...


Siendo que esta a la deriva, lo logico ¿no sera abordarlo y llevarlo a puerto?

----------


## perdiguera

Si no me equivoco si está abandonado y a la deriva, las leyes marítimas dicen que el que lo recupere es su dueño.
Aunque sea de chatarra se le podría sacar un beneficio.

----------


## REEGE

> Si no me equivoco si está abandonado y a la deriva, las leyes marítimas dicen que el que lo recupere es su dueño.
> Aunque sea de chatarra se le podría sacar un beneficio.


Ya mismo están por allí los del ODYSSEY!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Si no me equivoco si está abandonado y a la deriva, las leyes marítimas dicen que el que lo recupere es su dueño.
> Aunque sea de chatarra se le podría sacar un beneficio.


 Sólo si se encuentra en aguas internacionales. Si el rescate se realiza en aguas de algún país, prima la legislación local.

Además, la cosa cambia si se encuentran supervivientes o cuerpos de fallecidos.




> Ya mismo están por allí los del ODYSSEY!!!!!!!!!!!


Demasiado nuevo para los de Odyssey, les gustan las cosas más antiguas (y más hundidas)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una importante noticia:




> http://www.hoy.es/20120329/local/med...203291404.html
> 
> *Medio Ambiente dice no a la Refinería Balboa*
> 
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha comunicado hoy a la Junta de Extremadura que la Refinería Balboa es "medioambientalmente inviable"
> 
> Después de siete años de espera, el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha comunicado hoy a la Junta de Extremadura que la Refinería Balboa es "medioambientalmente inviable".
> ...





> Miguel Arias Cañete cumple así su promesa de agilizar un proceso de evaluación medioambiental que se inició en el año 2005. Los técnicos del Ministerio consideran en su informe que la refinería es inviable por *"su potencial impacto sobre el entorno del Parque de Doñana, el más emblemático de la red española de espacios protegidos, así como por sus afecciones al medio marino en una zona de elevada biodiversidad como es la reserva marítima Frente de Doñana".*


*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MENTIRA!!!!!!*

¿Y esta imagen qué?



*¿Acaso las refinerías de Cepsa "La Rábida" o la refinería de Atlantic Cooper de Huelva, esas que pasa, que no contaminan Doñana?*

Si el proyecto de la refinería hubiese estado en otra comunidad autónoma, el oleoducto atravesaría todos los espacios naturales protegidos que hiciesen falta sin importar cuales fueran. Si el proyecto de la refinería fuese en otro lado, la decisión estoy seguro de que hubiese sido totalmente distinta.

EN fin, que al fin al cabo, todo se resume a ésto:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Que Doñana se puede ver perjudicada por una refinería que está a unos 180 Km?
¿No tendrá más problema Doñana con las que ya hay que con la nueva?
¿No es mucho más peligroso todo el alpechín que baja por el Guadalquivir?
¿No es peor todas las aguas residuales vertidas al río sin depurar?
¿No es mucho peor todos los abonos y compuestos orgánicos e inorgánicos que se utilizan en los campos de cultivo al sur de Sevilla?
Claro que si la explicación viene del Sr. Cañete, puede ser inútil comentarla.
El sí que es un riesgo para el medio ambiente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Habéis visto ésto?

http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...eedores-97715/

*Un ayuntamiento de Guadalajara pide 70 siglos para devolver sus deudas a proveedores*

En un futuro muy muy lejano, un ayuntamiento español podrá pagar su deuda municipal. Un consistorio de *un pueblo de la provincia de Guadalajara ha solicitado plazo hasta el año 9.070, casi en el siglo C, para poder pagar las facturas a los sus proveedores*. Según ha anunciado secretario de Estado de Administraciones Públicas, Antonio Beteta, *los expedientes estudiados desvelan que hay un ayuntamiento que necesitará 7.058 años para saldar su deuda*, es decir, que más de cien generaciones tendrán que hacer frente a los gastos actuales.  

[...]

No sé que hacer, si reírme a carcajadas, o llorar...

Seguro que las empresas ya duermen tranquilas, saben que dentro de 70 siglos les habrán abonado las facturas...

----------


## sergi1907

Al menos cobrarán, eso sí con un poco de retraso.

Con todo lo que está pasando en este país ya no se sabe si llorar o reír.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo esta noticia de vergüenza que acabo de encontrar. 

*El Guantánamo animal oculto en los sótanos del zoo de Barcelona*
Martes 15 de Mayo de 2012 00:00 | Por vivalebio.com | 
Actualidad VivaLeBio - 4 Patas
Los animales del zoo de Barcelona pasan un promedio de 17 horas por día encerrados en sótanos de estética medieval; algunos nunca han visto la luz del sol



La Asociación Animalista Libera! y la Fundación Franz Weber han revelado en rueda de prensa videos e imágenes de las instalaciones interiores ubicadas en el subsuelo del zoo de Barcelona. Tremendas imágenes, llegadas a su poder a través de un denunciante anónimo, que demuestran que la situación de este recinto dista mucho de ser la que el centro se esforzó en hacer creer a los animalistas: ´´ jaulas oscuras, húmedas y frías donde todo es cemento, rejas y literas metálicas corroídas por el óxido, animales a los que nunca se ha visto en el exterior y de los que desconocemos su destino Todo confluye para que una vez más pidamos la dimisión del Director del zoo y la sustitución del veterinario jefe, como primeros responsables de esta situación``, apuntan desde Libera!

Mientras el Ayuntamiento anuncia un gasto de 25 millones de euros para cambiar el decorado exterior del zoo (reformas que, a criterio de las organizaciones denunciantes, son sólo un mero lavado de cara), los animales viven en condiciones absolutamente contrarias a valores como el respeto y el bienestar que la ley exige.

´´Enclaustrados en los sótanos la mayor parte de su vida, sólo salen a las instalaciones exteriores cuando el zoo está abierto al público, aunque algunos incluso no salen jamás, y otros individuos corren la suerte de salir por turnos al exterior``, denuncian las asociaciones de defensa animal. ´´ Es decir, que si el zoo abre al público a las 10 y cierra a las 17:30 hs, los animales habrán pasado encerrados en el sótano unas 17 horas. Cuando el horario cambia con la llegada del verano, el mínimo de horas en las que son encerrados en estos sótanos es de 15 horas.``

En las imágenes que han llegado a manos de estas asociaciones en un DVD empaquetado en un sobre anónimo, se puede comprobar la existencia de una cría de tapir con un problema genético en un ojo a la que nunca se ha visto en exhibición al aire libre; se ignora incluso si sigue con vida. También se observa un ejemplar de jaguar ciego que demuestra estrés, un oso que se resiste a entrar al sótano, jirafas hacinadas en jaulas en las que no pueden prácticamente moverse, hienas durmiendo en jaulas similares a las de las perreras, los antiguos dormitorios de las elefantas que aún no se han clausurado, mandriles y diversos primates en jaulas mugrientas, entre otras imágenes igualmente impactantes.

´´Mientras esto pasa lejos de las miradas de los visitantes, el zoo y el Ayuntamiento intentan manipular a la opinión pública para mantener su negocio basado en la cautividad de los animales; por eso hablan de naturalizar las instalaciones exteriores, cuando a través de estas imágenes podemos comprobar que la verdadera situación de los animales salvajes cautivos allí está muy lejos de cualquier concepto como naturalización y educación. Se trata, a todas luces, de un negocio fraudulento, toda vez que se oculta la verdad a quienes aportan su dinero en las taquillas``, concluyen Libera y Fundación Franz Weber, que ya han anunciado que denunciarán los gravísimos hechos ante la Comisión de Medio Ambiente en Bruselas.





Estas reveladoras imágenes vienen a desbancar aún más la imagen idílica que el Zoológico de Barcelona se esfuerza en proyectar hacia el exterior, tras la triste noticia de hace tan sólo unos días de que el recinto romperá su promesa  y acogerá una elefanta más, a pesar de no cumplir con los mínimos requisitos de espacio para esta especie animal de costumbres nómadas y habituada a recorrer cientos de kilómetros en pocos días. 

Se da la curiosa paradoja de que el zoo de Barcelona alberga las oficinas del Instituto Jane Goodall de esta ciudad, con lo que es de esperar que el escándalo cobre una magnitud internacional.

He aquí algunos de los vídeos que han recibido con asombro las asociaciones animalistas...







En cuanto a las organizaciones denunciantes, cabe destacar que, entre sus acciones con éxito, se encuentran las campañas "Ramblas Éticas" y "Mercados Éticos", que han acabado con la venta ambulante de animales en Cataluña, la campaña contra la exhibición de animales en escaparates de comercios en la Generalitat , o la misma campaña "PROU" ("Basta", en catalán), que culminó con la prohibición de los toros en Cataluña;  y desde hace dos años están llevando a cabo protestas permanentes cada sábado por la mañana ante las puertas del zoo de Barcelona para denunciar sus  malas prácticas e informar a los visitantes de la crueldad que conllevan este tipo de establecimientos. 

Libera! y Fundación Franz Weber son también las protagonistas de la Campaña "Basta de TAS", por el fin de la crueldad de la Tracción a Sangre con caballos en Argentina;  campaña que ha sido declarada de Interés Nacional por el Gobierno argentino.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, esto tampoco me pilla por sorpresa. Si viésemos lo que se hace en más de un zoo y en más de un centro de cría de animales en peligro (de las perreras ya ni hablemos)...  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bien perfecto.

España Rescatada financieramente hablando.

Vamos de p**a madre.

----------


## sergi1907

Un rescate que nos saldrá muy caro.

Ya veremos hasta dónde nos llevan toda esta clase política que nos ha tocado vivir :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si es que, somos tontos...

Tenemos la solución a la crisis en nuestras manos y no nos damos cuenta. Tantos economistas, tantos expertos, y no dan pie con con bolo, y fijaros lo sencillo que es:

----------


## sergi1907

Una buena solución para llegar a fin de mes, me apunto :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Pa' eso hacemos lo mismo con los de 500. Un par de billetes y pagada la hipoteca más de un año.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anda que se complican mucho los profesores a la hora de poner un examen, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> http://www.intereconomia.com/noticia...isica-20120613
> 
> Una Universidad ha decidido tirar de ingenio para plantear un problema y ha utilizado el penalti fallado por Sergio Ramos para que sus alumnos los resolviera. ¿Cuáles serán las respuestas correctas?
> 
> "Sergio Ramos, presa del pánico por la responsabilidad que tenía en sus botas, calcula mal los parámetros de un penalti y el balón, de masa M, es lanzado formando un ángulo Pi / 4 con la vertical y con una velocidad igual a la mitad de la velocidad de escape. El balón nunca llegó a la portería contraria. Suponiendo conocido el radio y la masa de la Tierra, Rt y M respectivamente, y despreciando la rotación de la Tierra y el rozamiento del aire:
> 
> a) Calcule las constantes del movimiento del balón.
> b) Si la estación espacial internacional describe una órbita circular de radio de 3Rt, ¿deben sus ocupantes temer un posible impacto del balón?"


El apartado B es la releche... jaja  :Big Grin: 

Me veo que en el próximo examen de Astrofísica, a los alumnos les tocará responder a lo siguiente: "Calcule los parámetros de la trayectoria del siguiente asteroide":

*Calcule el riesgo potencial de impacto contra la Tierra y clasificar según la Escala de Turín.*

----------


## perdiguera

Esto no sé si debería ir aquí o en la sección contadme un chiste.

Una muestra de la aplicación del principio de igualdad ante la Ley, versión española:

Si tomas, con ánimo de lucro, las cosas muebles ajenas sin la voluntad de su dueño serás castigado, como reo de hurto, con la pena de prisión de seis a dieciocho meses si la cuantía de lo sustraído excede de 400 euros, tal como dice el artículo 234.1º del Código Penal.

Si contribuyes activamente a hundir el sistema financiero español, la entidad que tú has quebrado se gana una amonestación pública, que viene a ser algo así como nene malo, para que no lo vuelvas a hacer nunca más y se lo voy a contar a todo el mundo que lea el BOE, y tú te vas a tu casa jubilado y con una indemnización mejor que el cuponazo de los viernes y, mientras tanto, aquí paz y allá gloria:




> Resolución de 5 de junio de 2012, del Banco de España, por la que se publican sanciones por infracciones muy graves y grave, a Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad de Córdoba (CajaSur). 
> 
> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/06/1...-2012-7992.pdf
> 
> Boletín Oficial del Estado, número 143, de 15 de junio de 2012


Como los puristas del Torcido (aquí derecho ya hay poco) pueden alegar, con razón, que igualdad ante la ley se produce si hay identidad de hecho u objeto sancionable y que estos no son supuestos comparables, te recomiendo que antes que robar en el supermercado, consigas un puesto en un consejo de administración bancario. Es más rentable y menos arriesgado (para tu seguridad claro; a los demás nos pueden ir dando por donde quieran hasta que paguemos los destrozos que ha hecho esta banda).

En resumen: es una vergüenza.

----------


## sergi1907

Es que hay que tomárselo a chiste si no quieres acabar desquiciado.

Si todos los chorizos y corruptos de este país devolvieran todo lo que han robado, la crisis se acabaría al momento.

----------


## tescelma

Cuando en los chistes se dice "vamos a acabar con la corrupción: la vamos a legalizar", están obsoletos, hace mucho que se legalizó.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...ml#comentarios

*Descubren la 'partícula de Dios' que explica cómo se forma la materia*

*- Descubren una nueva partícula 'consistente' con el bosón de Higgs
- Esta partícula explica cómo la materia obtiene su masa en el Universo
- El director del CERN califica el hallazgo como un 'hito histórico'*

Miguel G. Corral | Agencias | Madrid | Ginebra
Actualizado miércoles 04/07/2012 15:58 horas

La Organización Europea para la Investigación Nuclear (CERN) acaba de escribir un capítulo crucial en la historia de la Física, al descubrir una nueva partícula subatómica que confirma con más de un 99% de probabilidad la existencia del bosón de Higgs, conocido popularmente como la 'partícula de Dios', un hallazgo fundamental para explicar por qué existe la materia tal y como la conocemos.

Con los resultados presentados hoy, la existencia del bosón de Higgs -la partícula subatómica teorizada por el físico británico Peter Higgs en los años sesenta, y que supone el único ingrediente del Modelo Estándar de la Física que aún no se había demostrado experimentalmente- es prácticamente un hecho.

Si no fuera por el bosón de Higgs, las partículas fundamentales de las que se compone todo, desde un grano de arena hasta las personas, los planetas y las galaxias, viajarían por el Cosmos a la velocidad de la luz, y el Universo no se habría 'coagulado' para formar materia. Por ese motivo, el editor del físico Leon Lederman creyó oportuno cambiar el título de su libro llamado originalmente 'The goddamn particle' ('La puñetera partícula') por el de 'The God particle' (La 'partícula Dios', aunque popularmente se ha traducido como 'la partícula de Dios').

En 1964, Higgs describió con la sola ayuda de un lápiz y un papel las ecuaciones que predicen la existencia de una partícula nunca vista, pero necesaria para que funcione el Modelo Estándar sobre el que se basa la física actual. Es la partícula fundamental de lo que se conoce como el mecanismo de Higgs, una especie de campo invisible presente en todos y cada uno de los rincones del universo y que hace que las partículas inmersas en él tengan masa.

El bosón de Higgs es el componente fundamental de ese campo, de la misma manera que el fotón es el componente fundamental de la luz. Si la 'partícula de Dios' no existiera, tampoco existiría nada material en el Universo.

"Puedo confirmar que se ha descubierto una partícula que es consistente con la teoría del bosón de Higgs", explicó John Womersley, director ejecutivo del Consejo de Tecnología y Ciencia del Reino Unido, durante una presentación del hallazgo en Londres.

Joe Incandela, portavoz de uno de los dos equipos que trabajan en la búsqueda de la partícula de Higgs, aseguró que "se trata de un resultado todavía preliminar, pero creemos que es muy fuerte y muy sólido".

Tras terminar su presentación, el estruendoso aplauso en el auditorio no cesaba a pesar de que Incandela trataba de pedir la palabra para agradecer a toda la organización la colaboración y el ambiente científico donde ha podido desarrollar su investigación.

*Nervios y emoción*

En el auditorio estaba presente el propio Peter Higgs, con cuyo apellido se bautizó al mítico bosón, quien no pudo contener las lágrimas al escuchar los resultados que han confirmado su teoría. "Sólo quiero dar las gracias a todas las personas que han estado relacionadas con este trabajo. Es lo mas increíble que me ha pasado en toda la vida", aseguró el científico emocionado.

La presentación de estos resultados ha tenido lugar en la Conferencia Internacional de Física de Altas Energías (ICHEP 2012) que se celebra en Melbourne (Australia), donde se están exponiendo los resultados obtenidos por los experimentos ATLAS y CMS del Gran Colisionador de Hadrones (LHC) en 2012. El director del CERN, Rolf Heuer, ha comenzado la conferencia nervioso y ha afirmado que "hoy es un día muy especial en todos los sentidos".

ATLAS, uno de los dos experimentos del CERN que busca el bosón de Higgs, ha confirmado la observación de una nueva partícula a un nivel de 5 sigma (una forma de medir la probabilidad de que los resultados sean ciertos que ronda el 100%). Esta medición implica que la probabilidad de error es de tres en un millón, una cifra que, oficialmente, es suficiente para dar por confirmado un descubrimiento.

"Es dificil no estar emocionado con estos resultados", ha dicho Sergio Bertolucci, director de investigación del CERN. "Con toda la precaución necesaria, me parece que estamos en un punto rompedor".

"Es un hito histórico, pero estamos solo al principio", ha declarado por su parte Heuer, el director del CERN.

*Muy cerca del objetivo*

Los datos del CERN no son todavía tan concluyentes como para poder afirmar con total certeza que han encontrado la 'particula de Dios', pero están realmente cerca de alcanzar ese objetivo. "Hemos encontrado un nuevo bosón con una masa de 125,3 gigaelectrónvoltios (una medida usada por los fisicos para cuantificar masas muy pequeñas), con un grado de consistencia de 4,9 sigma. Estamos de acuerdo con el modelo estándar en un 95%, pero necesitamos más datos", explicó Icandela.

"Observamos en nuestros datos claros signos de una nueva partícula, con un nivel de confianza estadística de 5 sigma (superior al 99,99994%), en la región de masas de alrededor de 125 gigaelectrónvoltios. El excepcional funcionamiento del LHC y ATLAS, y los enormes esfuerzos de mucha gente, nos han llevado a esta emocionante etapa", asegura la portavoz del experimento ATLAS, Fabiola Gianotti, "pero se necesita un poco más de tiempo para preparar estos resultados para su publicación".

El portavoz del experimento CMS, Joe Incandela, explica: "Los resultados son preliminares, pero la señal de 5 sigma alrededor de 125 gigaelectrónvoltios que estamos viendo es dramática. Es realmente una nueva partícula. Sabemos que debe ser un bosón y es el bosón más pesado jamás encontrado". Para Incandela, "las implicaciones son muy significativas y es precisamente por esta razón por lo que es preciso ser extremadamente diligentes en todos los estudios y comprobaciones".

*Gran expectación*

El pasado mes de diciembre ya se habló de un posible anuncio del CERN. En aquella ocasión los expertos señalaron que se "había cerrado el cerco" en torno a la partícula, por lo que ya estaban más cerca de encontrarla.

Además, el director general del CERN, Rolf Heuer, señaló la semana pasada que ya podría haber datos "suficientes" para hallar el Bosón de Higgs. En un artículo en 'The Bulletin', Heuer indicó que "hallar el Bosón de Higgs es una posibilidad real y que, a menos de dos semanas para que se celebre la conferencia ICHEP, la noticias de los experimentos se esperado ansiosamente".

A pesar de estas palabras, Heuer ha pedido a la comunidad científica que tenga "un poco más de paciencia". En este sentido, recordó que aunque ATLAS o CMS muestren datos que supongan el descubrimiento de la partícula "siempre se necesita tiempo para saber si es el Bosón de Higgs buscado durante mucho tiempo -el último ingrediente que falta en el Modelo Estándar de física de partículas- o si se trata de una forma más exótica de esta partícula de que podría abrir la puerta a una nueva física".

*Nivel de certeza*

Los físicos de partículas mantienen un consenso general acerca de lo que se puede considerar un 'descubrimiento': un nivel de certeza de 5 sigmas. La cantidad de sigmas mide la improbabilidad de obtener un resultado experimental fruto de la suerte en lugar de provenir de un efecto real.

Se suele poner como ejemplo el lanzamiento de una moneda al aire y ver cuántas veces sale cara. Por ejemplo, 3 sigmas representarían una desviación de la media equivalente a obtener ocho caras en ocho lanzamientos seguidos. Y 5 sigmas, 20 caras en 20 lanzamientos.

La toma de datos para la ICHEP 2012 concluyó el lunes 18 de junio después de un "exitoso primer periodo" de funcionamiento del LHC durante este año, según ha explicado del CERN. Precisamente, Heuer ha señalado que es el "impresionante trabajo" que ha tenido el LHC en 2012 lo que "ha elevado las expectativas de cara a un descubrimiento".

El equipo de expertos que trabaja para la organización en Ginebra ha diseñado la actividad del LHC para el primer periodo de 2012 de manera que obtuviera la máxima cantidad de datos posibles antes de que se celebrara el ICHEP. De hecho, se han obtenido más datos entre abril y junio de este año que en todo 2011. "La estrategia ha sido un éxito", ha indicado el director general del CERN.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/1...323778726.html

*¿Qué supondría el hallazgo de la 'partícula de Dios'?*

Miguel G. Corral | Madrid
Actualizado miércoles 04/07/2012 12:04 horas

El bosón de Higgs es la partícula a la caza, la última pieza del Modelo Estándar que aún no ha sido descubierta, la que da sentido a la Física tal y como la conocemos.

El Modelo Estándar es un conjunto de reglas matemáticas que describe cómo todas las partículas conocidas en el universo interactúan entre sí. Pero, a pesar de que rige nuestra vida cotidiana, los físicos aún no son capaces de responder a todas las preguntas que plantea la realidad del universo. En particular, no pueden responder a una de las cuestiones más fundamentales: ¿Por qué la mayoría de las partículas elementales tiene masa?

Si no la tuvieran, la realidad sería muy diferente. Si los electrones no tuvieran masa, no habría átomos. Y sin ellos no existiría la materia que conocemos, la que nos forma como seres humanos. No habría química, no habría biología y no habría humanidad. Las partículas no pesarían nada y circularían por el universo a una velocidad cercana a la de la luz.

*Una teoría hecha con lápiz y papel*

En 1964, el físico Peter Higgs describió con la sola ayuda de un lápiz y un papel las ecuaciones que predicen la existencia de una partícula nunca vista, pero necesaria para que funcione el modelo sobre el que se basa toda la física actual: el bosón de Higgs. Las ecuaciones del físico de la Universidad de Edimburgo, unidas a las reglas matemáticas del Modelo Estándar, permitirían a las partículas tener masa.

Es lo que se conoce como el mecanismo de Higgs y ha permitido entre otras cosas predecir la masa de la partícula más pesada de cuantas se conocen, el quark top. Los experimentos realizados por los físicos para encontrar esta partícula la hallaron justo donde el mecanismo de Higgs predecía que debía estar. Pero el trabajo de la gran ciencia, como el que se realiza en el LHC de Ginebra, aún no ha conseguido dar con la partícula más preciada, el bosón de Higgs.

El mecanismo de Higgs se puede describir como un campo invisible presente en todos y cada uno de los rincones del universo. Y es ese campo precisamente el que hace que las partículas que atraviesan el campo tengan masa. El bosón de Higgs es el componente fundamental de ese campo, de la misma manera que el fotón es el componente fundamental de la luz. Es el intermediario presente en todas partes del universo que hace que las partículas tengan masa. Por ese motivo, el premio Nobel Sheldon Glashow la apodó como 'the God particle' , 'la partícula Dios' (aunque popularmente se ha traducido como 'la partícula de Dios').

*Una nueva física o el derrumbe de los pilares*

Pero el mecanismo de Higgs no predice la masa exacta que debe tener la partícula, sólo aporta un rango de masas. El bosón es demasiado inestable como para ser visto directamente. No obstante, el bosón de Higgs debería dejar una serie de huellas de su presencia que pueden ser percibidas por los detectores del LHC.

Si se encontrase la partícula daría lugar a una nueva física que iría más allá del Modelo Estándar, como las superpartículas o la materia oscura. Pero si no se encontrase y se demostrase que no existe la partícula Dios, los pilares sobre los que se asienta la física actual quedarían invalidados. Parece que nunca un apodo estuvo mejor puesto que el de la 'partícula de Dios'.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En fin... si se confirma la existencia del Bosón de Higgs, habrá que comenzar a buscar la génesis... del Génesis  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*"Gobierno de España. Siempre pasando la guadaña sobre Extremadura..."*

*La refinería Balboa recibe de nuevo el no del Ministerio de Agricultura*

*Tras publicar el informa medioambiental en el BOE, el Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo debe pronunciarse sobre la autorización final*

Ahora sólo falta por ver si el Sr. Soria está a la altura de su cargo y tiene la bizarría suficiente de revocar la orden.




> El ministerio considera que este proyecto promovido por el Grupo Gallardo es "medioambientalmente inviable" por los *"potenciales impactos"* derivados de su localización en la provincia de Badajoz, y *"sobre la zona marítima del Parque de Doñana"*.


Ya, a ver, que alguien me aclare:

- Las refinerías de Huelva, esa no tienen potenciales impactos sobre las marismas y Doñana...
- La refinería de Tarragona, no tiene impactos potenciales sobre el tan apreciado Delta del Ebro...
- La refinería de La Coruña, esa tampoco tiene potenciales impactos en las rías gallegas...
- La de Bilbao, tampoco tiene impacto ninguno, es verde verde...

Tan sólo tiene impacto potencial la refinería de Balboa, curioso oye  :Confused: 




> *Medio Ambiente explica que el Parque de Doñana es "el más emblemático de la red española de espacios protegidos"*, una zona de reserva de pesca marítima conocida como Frente de Doñana que *"está propuesta para constituir la Red Representativa de Areas Marinas Protegidas en España por su elevada biodiversidad"*.


Claro... como Doñana es el parque más emblemático, por eso le han montado las refinerías de Cepsa y Atlantic Cooper en Huelva al lado del parque (foto).
Por eso también, como el Delta del Ebro es otro lugar emblemático, por eso tiene plataformas petrolíferas enfrente, y la refinería de Tarragona también bien cerquita...






> En su decisión, los técnicos consideran también que *este proyecto, ubicado a más de 180 kilómetros de la costa, "conlleva un consumo energético añadido, debido a la necesidad de impulsar el crudo y los productos elaborados hasta los puntos de destino".*


Ahora resulta que el oleoducto que va a Puertollano ubicado a más de 200 km de la costa no tiene bombeos, el petróleo sube solo más de 500 metros de altura... no sabía yo esa propiedad antigravedad del oleoducto de Puertollano. Los ingenieros que diseñaron ese oleoducto son la leche entonces, los propongo para el próximo Nobel de Física por haber descubierto la antigravedad...

Del oleoducto Rota-Zaragoza que cruza toda España en diagonal mejor ni hablamos, ¿ese tampoco necesita bombeos verdad?




> El Ministerio de Agricultura apunta que tras la preceptiva publicación de la DIA en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE), "corresponderá al Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo pronunciarse sobre la autorización final del proyecto".


¿Cuánto os han pagado por firmar la declaración negativa? 
¿A dónde quieren llevarse esa refinería? 
¿Habría tenido narices el MAGRAMA de tirar abajo ese proyecto en otras comunidades? Lo dudo...

Ahora es cuando veremos si el Sr. Soria tiene la gallardía suficiente o no de revocar dicha orden. Sin duda, existe un precedente, revocó la orden de Garoña, por lo que ahora es cuando veremos si el Sr. Soria tiene bría suficiente para revocarla también y cumplir fielmente al juramento que prestó.




> A la hora de emitir esta Declaración de Impacto Ambiental, el Magrama apunta también otras razones que *"desaconsejan esta iniciativa"*, entre las que cita la *"afección al paisaje y al patrimonio cultural"*, ya que la refinería *"se sitúa en una parcela atravesada por la Vía de la Plata que forma parte del Camino de Santiago"*.


Jajaja, ya. ¿Hablamos de algunas autovías y/o líneas de AVE y su afección al paisaje y al patrimonio cultural?

---

En fin... lamentable. Así vamos a salir del pozo en seguida.

De hecho, estoy seguro que sí el Sr. Adelson hubiese propuesto a Mérida como sede para el futuro Eurovegas, el Gobierno Español le prohíbe la entrada en suelo español.

Fuente de las citas: http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...o=30&id=667812

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Dos montañeros, cuyas identidad no ha sido aún facilitada, han fallecido hoy al precipitarse en una zona de difícil acceso en la vía a Torre de Olavarría, en el término municipal de Posada de Valdeón (León), después de que se desprendiera la pared que estaban escalando.

Una llamada alertó al Servicio de Emergencias 112 de Castilla y León, sobre las 12.40 horas, de un desprendimiento en una pared que había afectado a tres montañeros cuando estaban escalando la vía llamada "Rebaño de Dios", en Torre de Olavarría, en Picos de Europa.

Según ha informado el servicio de emergencias 112, una vez que se pudo acceder en helicóptero al lugar del accidente, los agentes del Grupo de Rescate Especial de Intervención de Montaña (GREIM) de la Guardia Civil encontraron a dos de los montañeros muertos y al tercero ileso.

El Grupo de Rescate localizó a los escaladores en una pared muy vertical, por lo que el helicóptero facilitó el descenso de los trabajadores de emergencias mediante una grúa a una repisa en la pared, en una maniobra "muy complicada" por la orografía del lugar, han informado fuentes del Servicio de Emergencias.

Los integrantes del grupo de rescate llegaron escalando hasta el punto donde se encontraba el tercer montañero, que ha resultado ileso, a quien ayudaron a descender hasta la repisa para izarlo mediante una grúa al helicóptero de Protección Civil, que le evacuó hasta el Puerto de Pandetrave.

Posteriormente, los agentes del GREIM descendieron del helicóptero de Protección Civil hasta la repisa habilitada en la pared para rescatar el cuerpo sin vida de uno de los escaladores, que había quedado alojado en una grieta, para evacuarlo posteriormente.

Tras finalizar esta maniobra, los rescatadores accedieron hasta el lugar en el que se encontraba el segundo cuerpo, que se había precipitado al vacío, para evacuarlo en el helicóptero, junto al otro fallecido, a la localidad de Santa Marina de Valdeón.

Fuente: http://www.farodevigo.es/sucesos/201...on/668264.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundosalud/2...343733085.html
> 
> EPIDEMIA | 36 presuntos infectados
> 
> *Uganda confirma nuevos casos de ébola*
> 
> 
> Oficiales de la OMS en el hospital de Kibale, donde se inició el brote.| Isaac Kasamani | Afp
> 
> La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) ha alertado de la existencia de al menos 36 presuntos infectados por ébola en la región de Kibale, al oeste de Uganda, donde ya han fallecido catorce personas desde el inicio del brote a mediados de mes.





> http://www.lavanguardia.com/salud/20...de-uganda.html
> 
> *El virus del ébola se extiende hacia la capital de Uganda*
> 
> Barcelona. (Redacción).- El presidente de Uganda, Yoweri Museveni, ha pedido a la gente, a través de un discurso dirigido a la nación, a evitar el contacto físico después de que el mortal virus del ébola se haya extendido a la capital, Kampala, según informa la BBC.
> 
> Catorce personas han muerto, entre ellos uno en Kampala, después que el brote se iniciara en el oeste de Uganda hace ahora tres semanas. El ébola es una de las enfermedades más virulentas del mundo. Se transmite por contacto personal cercano y mata hasta el 90% de las personas que se infectan.


Al final van a conseguir matarnos a todos  :Mad: 

Curioso que sólo haya cuatro laboratorios en todo el mundo preparados para trabajar con este virus tan peculiar que aparece y desaparece por arte de magia, uno de ellos, el propio Instituto de Investigación Médica del Ejército de Estados Unidos de Enfermedades Infecciosas. Más curioso aún, ese laboratorio del Ejército de los USA es el único que tiene desarrollada una vacuna contra el ébola que funciona en monos y ratones, pero no quieren probarla en humanos. ¿Porqué no la prueban en esas personas enfermas que van a morir sí o sí? Como se les ve el plumero... obviamente, si suministran la vacuna, la pueden copiar y ese virus a tomar viento, ya no les sirve.

Y es que el ébola es el arma perfecta, obviamente, para eso fue creado (¿Dónde estaba ese virus antes de 1976?):

- No se ve.
- Es de fácil reproducción en laboratorios, un par de placas de petri y el virus se reproduce como la mala hierba...
- Altamente eficaz por aerosoles (genial para un bombardeo aéreo)
- Muy contagioso.
- La mortalidad por ébola puede llegar al 90%.

A ver porqué narices tanto USA como Rusia siguen conservando cepas de viruela. Que algún día se lía una gorda entre ambos países, no hay nada mejor que soltarse unas cepas entre ellos y tomar viento todo. Hay laboratorios en USA, Rusia, etc, que tienen que tener cada bicho creado que tienen que dar miedo leer sus características. Esperemos que ningún día se les escape ninguno, porque como algún día haya alguna fuga accidental, es chica la que van a liar, no va a quedar ni dios.

----------


## sergi1907

Mientras esta enfermedad se localice en el continente africano no saltará la voz de alarma. El problema vendrá cuando se den casos en los llamados países desarrollados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mientras esta enfermedad se localice en el continente africano no saltará la voz de alarma. El problema vendrá cuando se den casos en los llamados países desarrollados.


Pues lo de siempre. Cuando el virus salte a occidente, entonces sacarán la vacuna, harán una campaña de erradicación, y obviamente, los laboratorios se forrarán.

Al cabo de un par de años, cuando se les haya acabado la pasta, modifican el virus, lo vuelven a soltar, y así va el ciclo.

El más claro ejemplo: la gripe A esa en 2009 y el dichoso Tamiflu. Ingresos del laboratorio Roche en 2009: *49.050 millones de $.*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estos países, igual que todos, viven del miedo.
Siembran el miedo y con ello se forran. Armas, tienes una y ya no tienes miedo a que te maten.
Sueltan un virus-> miedo de contagio -> compras medicinas y vacunas -> tu curado ellos con el bolsillo lleno. ¿Beneficiados?, los dos.
Así funciona todo.

----------


## REEGE

*Se confirma el hallazgo de dos nuevas pirámides en Egipto a través de Google Earth.* 

Una de estas formaciones es tres veces más grande que la Gran Pirámide de Giza y cuenta con un ancho de 189 metros. El tamaño de la otra es de 76 metros. Se trata de las primeras que se encuentran fuera de El Cairo.

|  Madrid  | Actualizado el 14/08/2012 a las 11:37 horas 

Un equipo de científicos estadounidenses han descubierto dos emplazamientos en la rivera del Nilo en donde podría haber habido sendas pirámides, una de ellas de un tamaño tres veces mayor que la pirámide de Giza. Este hallazgo, publicado en 'Arqueology News', se ha producido tras un estudio de la zona durante más de una década a través de Google Earth.

La autora principal del estudio, Angela Micol, ha explicado que los dos descubrimientos se han producido a lo largo de la cuenca del Nilo, a unos 140 kilómetros de distancia.

Concretamente, el primer descubrimiento se encuentra en el Alto Egipto, a unos 12 kilómetros de la ciudad de Abu Sidhum. La arqueóloga ha hallado que se encontró un montículo que "parece tener la parte superior muy plana" y una forma triangular simétrica que "ha sido erosionada con el tiempo".

En cuanto al segundo emplazamiento, situado 144 kilómetros más al norte, Nicol ha apuntado que contiene una figura de cuatro lados, aunque "cuando se observa desde arriba casi parece piramidal", ha indicado.


Se trata de las primeras al sur de El Cairo
De acuerdo al análisis previo, una de estas formaciones es tres veces más grande que la Gran Pirámide de Giza y cuenta con un ancho de 189 metros. Existe otra cuyo tamaño es menor, pero no menos impresionante, pues alcanza una altura de 76 metros.

Para la experta, "las imágenes recogidas de Google Earth hablan por sí mismas" ya que "el color de los montículos es oscuro y similar" a la composición del material de las paredes de estas construcciones, que están hechas de adobe y piedra". A su juicio, "es obvio que ambos lugares pudieron acoger en su día unas pirámides". "Ahora habrá que verificar la investigación", ha aclarado.

Los científicos han señalado que este hallazgo es importante porque casi todas las pirámides conocidas fueron construidos alrededor de El Cairo, mientras que, ahora, estos dos nuevos emplazamientos son más al sur.

No es el primer descubrimiento que se hace a través de Google Earth. En 2011, la egiptóloga Sarah Parcak identificó 17 nuevas pirámides que eran desconocidas hasta ese momento.

Fuente:antena3.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

No me extraña...  :Mad: 




> http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...do_674846.html
> 
> *Ninguna universidad española aparece entre las 200 mejores del mundo*
> 
> EUROPA PRESS 17/08/2012
> 
> Ninguna universidad española aparece entre las 200 mejores del mundo, según el último 'ránking' de la Universidad Jiao Tong de Shanghái, publicado este jueves, y que sitúa a la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid (UAM), la Complutense de Madrid (UCM) y la de Barcelona (UB) entre los puestos 201 y 300 --a partir de 100 no se citan una a una sino por franjas--.
> 
> Este listado de los 550 mejores campus del mundo tiene en cuenta los premios relevantes conseguidos, los investigadores citados, los artículos publicados y la eficiencia académica en función de las dimensiones de la institución.
> ...

----------


## jlois

Parece que aún había dudas sobre este extremo... y después habrá alguna cabeza "pensante" que le eche las culpas a los estudiantes y su supuesto bajo rendimiento ... cuando el problema se encuentra en otro lugar más cercano a la própia administración y a quienes regularizan los planes de estudio, sus materias , sus contenidos... en resumen, seguiremos a remolque de los demás.

----------


## perdiguera

No está el horno para bollos.
El nivel universitario, que no de los universitarios, es tercermundista.
Gran parte, si no toda, de la culpa la tienen una serie de factores que nos llevan a la endogamia.
Los catedráticos ad perpetuam, que consideran su cátedra su cortijo particular, los planes de estudio, que duran menos que un petardo en fallas, los dirigentes políticos que se meten hasta la cocina, la falta de dinero para la investigación, la falta de prácticas fuera de la Universidad para tomar experiencia, la falta de compromiso de los poderes por mejorar la enseñanza, el que creamos universidades y carreras con la misma facilidad con que se fabrican chicles, bueno creo que esto último es más difícil.
En fin que tenemos, como en otros aspectos, la Universidad que merecemos, y de ahí los puestos que tenemos en el ránking mundial. Tampoco es de extrañar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20120826/econom...208261353.html
> 
> *Alemania ayudará a España a luchar contra el paro juvenil*
> 
> La Oficina Federal de Empleo de Alemania prepara una conferencia con los representantes de estos servicios de España y de otros países periféricos de la zona euro con el fin de ayudarles a luchar contra el paro juvenil.
> 
> Según publica la revista 'Der Spiegel', la agencia alemana con sede en Nuremberg celebrará una conferencia a finales del próximo mes de enero con el objetivo de apoyar a los países europeos en crisis con elevadas tasas de paro entre los jóvenes, como España, Italia y Portugal.
> 
> El miembro de la junta de la oficina alemana de empleo, Raimund Becker, sostiene que el organismo ha constatado el interés por el sistema dual de formación profesional alemán por parte de diversos países europeos, entre los que destaca España, con una tasa de paro juvenil cercana al 50%. "En la conferencia tal vez podamos sentar las bases para una mayor colaboración mediante acuerdos de cooperación", confió Becker, quien apuntó a mayores oportunidades de formación profesional en Alemania para jóvenes extranjeros.


Tiene narices que tenga que venir Alemania a decirnos como hay que hacer las cosas. Que implanten de una vez la FP dual alemana en España y le den mayor importancia a la FP de la que le dan ahora, verán como baja el paro juvenil...

Pero no, aquí todo lo contrario, vez de luchar contra el paro juvenil, parece que quieren fomentarlo  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

> Según publica la revista 'Der Spiegel', la agencia alemana con sede en Nuremberg celebrará una conferencia a finales del próximo mes de enero con el objetivo de apoyar a los países europeos en crisis con elevadas tasas de paro entre los jóvenes, como España, Italia y Portugal.


Si tantas ganas tienen de ayudar podría comenzar antes la conferencia, digo yo. ¿O hay que hacer alguna preparación de cinco meses?

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Restos óseos de los dos hermanos desaparecidos el pasado 8 de octubre en Córdoba, Ruth y José, han sido localizados, según ha publicado en la madrugada del lunes Canal Sur, citando fuentes familiares.

   Al parecer, un informe externo encargado por la familia ha revelado que los restos óseos hallados durante las primeras horas de búsqueda en la finca de Las Quemadillas, perteneciente a los abuelos paternos, en una hoguera apagada son de los niños.

   El informe policial determinó en su momento que los restos óseos no eran humanos y que, probablemente, pertenecían a un pequeño roedor, por lo que los agentes continuaron con la búsqueda en otros puntos de Las Quemadillas.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
>    El informe policial determinó en su momento que los restos óseos no eran humanos y que, probablemente, pertenecían a un pequeño roedor, por lo que los agentes continuaron con la búsqueda en otros puntos de Las Quemadillas.


Si esto es así, tendrían que rodar cabezas policiales. Y no pocas, precisamente.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Vamos, ahí tiene que haber gatos encerrado, sería increíble.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Si esto es así y se confirma, la cabeza que yo haría rodar sería la de el c****n del padre, pero separada del cuerpo, que sangre fria debe tener este tipo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuando he puesto el telediario y he visto al Ministro hablando de eso, me he quedado helado.
Entre lo de Marta y este, es para meterlos a todos en un sitio especialito solo para ellos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Yo en cuanto he visto la noticia en el telediario se me han puesto los pelos de punta. Como se puede ser tan hijo de ****  :Mad: 

Saludos

----------


## Madrugaor

A mi me parece fiable el informe elaborado por ese catedrático.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A mi me parece fiable el informe elaborado por ese catedrático.


Si ese, fiable es, el que estaba mal, era el que elaboró la Policia en primer momento, que dijo que eran restos animales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.intereconomia.com/noticia...phone-20120829
> 
> TENÍA UN MODERNO IPHONE
> *A Sánchez Gordillo le 'expropian' el móvil y lo denuncia a la Policía*


Ahora resulta que el Sr. Sánchez Gordillo sí cree en la propiedad privada, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Qué bien viene a veces que la gente pruebe de su propia medicina. ¡Toma expropiación! Jaja  :Big Grin: 

En fin, son políticos...

----------


## Luján

> Ahora resulta que el Sr. Sánchez Gordillo sí cree en la propiedad privada, jaja 
> 
> Qué bien viene a veces que la gente pruebe de su propia medicina. ¡Toma expropiación! Jaja 
> 
> En fin, son políticos...


No son políticos, son hipócritas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya estamos otra vez...




> http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...71_611962.html
> 
> *Siete activistas marroquíes asaltan el Peñón de Vélez y colocan sus banderas*
> 
> 
> Militares españoles en la frontera con Marruecos en el Peñón de Vélez
> 
> Siete activistas de Marruecos se introdujeron esta madrugada en el Peñón de Vélez y de la Gomera y colocaron cuatro banderas antes que los militares españoles detuvieran brevemente a cuatro de ellos mientras que los otros tres lograron regresar corriendo a su país, según fuentes de los organizadores marroquíes. La Delegación del Gobierno en Melilla desmintió que se produjeran detenciones.
> 
> ...


Primero, la imagen de la noticia me da pena... ¿Así defiende el ejército español el Peñón? ¿Con porras? Un par de soldados en la playa con fusiles y un par de tiradores desde el Peñón, y al primero que ose cruzar la frontera, cuatro tiros... así es como se defiende una posición.




> Yahyia, que es también alcalde de Beni Enzar, localidad fronteriza con Melilla, explicó que la operación “fue pacífica aunque se produjo un forcejeo e insultos por parte de los regulares cuando intentaron capturar a los activistas”. *“Nuestro objetivo es recordar así a España que estos peñones y Ceuta y Melilla son los únicos territorios ocupados del mundo junto con Palestina”*, recalcó.
> 
> El alcalde anunció además que en los próximos días se producirán incursiones similares en otros *lugares “ocupados por España”*, pero rehusó dar más detalles. *“¡Ya es hora de que España descolonice!”*, concluyó.


¿Pero qué fuma este señor?  :Confused: 

Más bien será al revés, recordar a Marruecos que está invadiendo España desde hace más de 37 años concretamente... en tanto en cuanto los acuerdos de Madrid son ilegales y *España de iure sigue teniendo la soberanía del Sáhara*, algo escondido por todos los gobiernos españoles desde la democracia.

Ese hecho, como tal, supone una clara declaración de guerra, a la que España se bajó los pantalones y tampoco tiene ganas de subírselos.. lamentable  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Ya tenemos algo para distraernos.
¿Será posible que nos invadan? con esa tropa no me extrañaría.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Será posible que nos invadan? con esa tropa no me extrañaría.


Desde luego, defendiendo con porras y con una indumentaria que parece que están de barbacoa, no te extrañe...

----------


## Luján

Los marroquíes tienen bien aleccionados a su pueblo.

NUNCA JAMÁS NI CEUTA NI MELILLA NI EL SAHARA NI NINGÚN TERRITORIO ESPAÑOL EN ÁFRICA PERTENECIÓ NI PUDO PERTENECER A MARRUECOS.

Simplemente porque España ocupó esos territorios ANTES siquiera de que el Reino de Marruecos existiera.

Pero ya sabemos cómo acabará ésto. España "devolverá" a Marruecos todos los territorios africanos, Chafarinas, Peñón Velez-Gomera, Perejil, etc. en poco. Después irán Ceuta y Melilla. Al tiempo.

Y Cuando esto ocurra, que los majoreros y conejeros empiecen a estudiar árabe, que serán los siguientes.





> Desde luego, defendiendo con porras y con una indumentaria que parece que están de barbacoa, no te extrañe...


No te extrañe que estuvieran en una.


De todos modos, no sé de qué os extrañáis:

http://spycho80.blogspot.com.es/2010...voca-o-no.html




> Acabo de leer en Libertad Digital una noticia un tanto curiosa:
> *Google le "regala" territorios españoles a Marruecos*
> 
> *QUE SEPAMOS, TANTO EL ISLOTE DE PEREJIL, COMO LAS ISLAS CHAFARINAS O EL PEÑÓN DE ALHUCEMAS HASTA LA FECHA, ERAN TERRITORIO ESPAÑOL. PERO GOOGLE MAPS LO VE DE OTRA MANERA: EN LAS BÚSQUEDAS DE SU MAPAS, ESTOS APARECEN COMO TERRITORIO DE MOHAMED VI.*
> 
> 
> 
> Si nos fiamos de Google Maps, *la isla de Perejil es territorio marroquí,* al igual que otros tantos dominios españoles como el Peñón de Alhucemas o el de Vélez de la Gomera. Así lo ha desvelado _el Confidencial Digital_, que ha detectado estos "errores" en el servicio de búsqueda de mapas más utilizado del mundo.
> Como puede observarse en las imágenes, si introducimos en Google "Isla de Perejil" o "Islote de Perejil" el resultado es el siguiente:
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ahora resulta que el Sr. Sánchez Gordillo sí cree en la propiedad privada, jaja 
> 
> Qué bien viene a veces que la gente pruebe de su propia medicina. ¡Toma expropiación! Jaja 
> 
> En fin, son políticos...


Dejadme a Gordillo, por favor, que es el único que ha tenido dos cojo*es de levantarse contra el Gobeirno y compañía que nos atosiga cada vez más.

----------


## Luján

> Dejadme a Gordillo, por favor, que es el único que ha tenido dos cojo*es de levantarse contra el Gobeirno y compañía que nos atosiga cada vez más.


Lo que ha hecho es el ....

Que se despoje de sus dos sueldos (públicos ambos, cosa ilegal) antes de reclamar nada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Lo que ha hecho es el ....
> 
> Que se despoje de sus dos sueldos (públicos ambos, cosa ilegal) antes de reclamar nada.


Sus dos sueldos, que no son gran cosa tampoco, van a parar directamente al SAT, y al Ayuntamiento de Marinaleda. El se deja lo suficiente para llegar a fin de mes.
Os lo puedo asegurar casi de primera mano.

----------


## Luján

> Sus dos sueldos, que no son gran cosa tampoco, van a parar directamente al SAT, y al Ayuntamiento de Marinaleda. El se deja lo suficiente para llegar a fin de mes.
> Os lo puedo asegurar casi de primera mano.


Sí, claro. Por eso tenía un iPhone que yo no me puedo permitir. Yo sí que tengo "lo suficiente para llegar a fin de mes", y ni eso. Y no por ello voy robando por los supermercados, que por otro lado, nada tienen que ver en esto.

Pero bueno, dejemos la política que nos calentamos.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Sabes qué Luján? que tú y yo nos tenemos que pagar la comida, la cena y el transporte cada día y muchos otros la reciben invitación tras invitación. Y eso no cuenta a la hora de valorar los sueldos de los políticos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sí, claro. Por eso tenía un iPhone que yo no me puedo permitir. Yo sí que tengo "lo suficiente para llegar a fin de mes", y ni eso. Y no por ello voy robando por los supermercados, que por otro lado, nada tienen que ver en esto.
> 
> Pero bueno, dejemos la política que nos calentamos.


ç

Sí, lo vamos a dejar, pero un último apunte.
Ese iPhone que tenía, es el que le da la Junta de Andalucía a cada uno de los parlamentarios, por lo que precisamente él no lo ha comprado.

----------


## REEGE

Alerta de tsunami para siete países tras un seísmo de 7,9 cerca de Filipinas. 
Europa Press  Hace 43 minutos....Correo electrónico
Share0Imprimir......NUEVA YORK, 31 (EUROPA PRESS)

El Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos ha emitido este viernes una alerta de tsunami tras un seísmo de magnitud 7,9 registrado cerca de la costa de Filipinas.

La alerta alcanza a Indonesia, Filipinas, Japón, Palaos, Taiwán, Guam y Papúa Nueva Guinea.

El terremoto fue localizado a 60 kilómetros de la localidad filipina de Guiuan, en la provincia de Chamar (en el este de Filipinas).

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mucho tiempo hacía que no teníamos un terremoto gordo...

----------


## jlois

Acabo de recibir no hará más de un par de horas una notificación para recoger mañana en correos un certificado que proviene del Ayuntamiento de La Coruña... y atando un poco los cabos, me he percatado de que hace unos tres meses , la policía local de dicha ciudad nos sancionó a todos los dueños de los vehículos estacionados en la calle que se encuentra casi al lado de la Domus... Todos habíamos aparcado en aquella calle reservada para los autobuses que pudieran venir a ver el museo, porque había una competición de escalada en el paseo de la playa Riazor. 
Para mi ... jejeje, en estos momentos me parece un verdadero tsunami que me metan 120 eurazos de infracción, y más después de casi tres meses. Si es que las cuentas no están nada bien en los ayuntamientos y no están por la labor de hacer la vista gorda. Tengo un cabreo con el sistema administrativo con tanto afán recaudatorio que... uffffffffffffff.

En fin... cada vez más me gusta buscar la montaña y los embalses y menos la vida urbana.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda que aquí el otro día...
Los días que hay Betis, en las calles aledañas al estadio, la Policia Local, dice que pueden aparcar sobre la acera y en zonas con raya amarilla(porque sino no se cabe).
Pues el otro día, (quizá por ser el primer partido en casa), había una multa en TODOS los coches. Había por lo menos 2.000 y más. De ahí ya han sacado para todo lo que queda de año  :Mad: 
Menos mal que nosotros ya vamos andando..., pero dos o tres conocidos se han llevado la multa.

----------


## jlois

Siento haber colocado en este lugar mi cabreo en voz alta, pero es que a veces me puede todo esto. La importante es realmente la noticia colocada por Reege un poco más arriba y todo lo que está aconteciendo con el tema de los incendios. El que nos sancionen de cuando en cuando no tendría porqué ser algo extraño... aunque bien mirado, el cabreo que tengo conmigo no me lo quita nadie... prefería meter esos 120 eurazos en las hermanitas de la caridad. 
En fin... como bien dices , Embalses al 100%, es de suponer que están poniéndose cada vez más estrictos a la hora de recaudar, es de suponer que estas cosas me dan motivos más que fundados para recorrer esos mundos que existen fuera de la ciudad, ese lugar tan cerrado y tan lleno de normas y requisitos ...jejeje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El caso es exprimir al pueblo...

Me gustaría ver si a los políticos cazados a +200 Km/h con su coche oficial en ciertas autovías han pagado de su bolsillo las multas, o coches oficiales aparcados en zonas peatonales y/o en vados, zonas amarillas, etc. Seguro que esos también pagaron las recetas de su bolsillo...

Ojo al dato...




> http://motor.terra.es/ultimas-notici...vial-57586.htm
> 
> *1.374 multas para los coches oficiales*
> 
> Los vehículos con matrícula reservada, tales como coches oficiales o utilizados por altos cargos o miembros de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado y de Instituciones Penitenciarias, han recibido *1.374 multas de tráfico durante el año 2009.*


Me gustaría saber quién pagó esas multas. Bueno, sí que lo sé... nosotros, porque ellos, obviamente no  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si esto es así, tendrían que rodar cabezas policiales. Y no pocas, precisamente.


Pues ya está:

*Interior destituye a la forense que dijo que los restos de Las Quemadillas eran de animales*

*La Policía desea "evitar que vuelva a producirse un error" de este tipo
*

Según informa en un comunicado la Dirección General, la decisión se produce tras el auto judicial emitido hoy por el Juzgado de Instrucción número 4 de Córdoba que confirma que entre los restos hallados en la finca de la familia de José Bretón, padre de los dos niños desaparecidos el 8 de octubre, hay huesos humanos. Con esta investigación interna, la Policía Nacional pretende concretar las circunstancias que motivaron el error del primer informe de la técnica del caso que concluyó que los restos hallados eran de origen animal y establecer "las medidas pertinentes para evitar que vuelva a producirse un error de estas características".

Frente a ese primer informe, firmado por la facultativa el 11 de noviembre, dos dictámenes antropológicos, uno encargado por la familia materna de Ruth y José y otro por la Policía, concluyeron que los restos pertenecen a niños.

Además, el juez de instrucción número 4 de Córdoba, José Luis Rodríguez Laínz, ya cuenta con las conclusiones de los últimos informes pedidos al Instituto Nacional de Toxicología y Ciencias Forenses que ratifican que los restos son humanos, según ha informado el abogado del padre de los niños, José María Sánchez de Puerta.

Tras esta confirmación, el magistrado ha imputado a José Bretón dos delitos de asesinato con alevosía y la agravante de parentesco y ha decidido levantar el secreto parcial de sumario decretado la semana pasada, por lo que las partes implicadas en el caso podrán solicitar las diligencias que consideren oportunas.

Fuente: Público.es

----------


## Madrugaor

Si la familia no hubiera encargado un informe alternativo, ¿aún seguiría siendo válido el de la forense actualmente cesada?. Eso es lo preocupante. Un error lo puede tener cualquiera. Es el mantenimiento del mismo por no haber una inspección lo que indica que algo más ha fallado en éste asunto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si la familia no hubiera encargado un informe alternativo, ¿aún seguiría siendo válido el de la forense actualmente cesada?. Eso es lo preocupante. Un error lo puede tener cualquiera. Es el mantenimiento del mismo por no haber una inspección lo que indica que algo más ha fallado en éste asunto.


La suerte ha sido, que no mandaran destruir esos huesos, al indicar el primer informe que son de animales.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy me he deleitado con esta información que publica el Viajero dentro de el País digital.
Me ha encantado ya que varias de las cosas las desconocía y las traigo aquí porque casi todas tienen que ver con el agua.





> El Viajero
> 10 fenómenos naturales asombrosos
> 01 Eclipse total en Cairns
> Queensland, Australia
> 
> Eclipse total de sol. / NASA
> No es fácil vivir un eclipse total de sol, uno de los espectáculos más impresionantes de la naturaleza. Los eclipses solares acontecen un par de veces cada año pero el eclipse total solo se puede ver desde muy pocos lugares de la tierra. El 12 y el 14 de noviembre del 2012 se producirá uno de estos fenómenos y uno de los mejores lugares para contemplarlo de forma completa será Cairns, en el extremo noreste de Queensland. Cairns es además un popular centro turístico para visitar la Gran Barrera de Coral, a menos de una hora en barco.
> Todos los detalles para planificar un viaje coincidiendo con las actividades que se celebrarán en Cairns están en www.eclipsecairns.com
> 02 El Relámpago del Catatumbo
> ...



http://elviajero.elpais.com/elviajer...10_178779.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Habéis escuchado lo de Cospedal? Pretende reducir la mitad de los diputados autonómicos y además, que no cobren. Que trabajen en sus respectivos puestos y luego vayan al parlamento pero sin recibir ni un duro por ser políticos, sólo las dietas y punto. Por algo se empieza, aunque dudo que lo hagan.

A ver si también hacen una buena limpieza en los ayuntamientos a nivel nacional. No puede ser que pueblos de 2500 hab. tengan 11 concejales, eso es una barbaridad. Con un alcalde, teniente de alcalde y un par de concejales van que chutan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cualquier día de éstos pasa un B-52 por encima de Extremadura y capaces son de un _broken arrow_, visto lo visto...  :Mad: 




> http://www.hoy.es/20120911/local/bus...209111224.html
> 
> *Un avión militar de reabastecimiento en vuelo pierde la pértiga de repostaje sobrevolando Cáceres*
> 
> 
> 
> Un avión tanquero A330MRTT en pruebas de Airbus Military perdió ayer la pértiga de repostaje cuando sobrevolaba la provincia de Cáceres, han informado fuentes de la compañía. La caída no dejó daños personales ni materiales y el aparato pudo regresar a Getafe con normalidad.
> 
> Según han indicado las citadas fuentes, el incidente se produjo durante un "vuelo de producción" del avión, uno de los tres 'tanqueros' que Emiratos Arabes Unidos ha comprado a la filial de EADS para su Fuerza Aárea. La pértiga, que sale de la cola del aparato para conectar con el avión al que se abastezca de combustible,cayó en una "zona deshabitada" de la provincia extremeña.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Pues no cayeron bombas nucleares en Almería?
Cualquier día de estos...

----------


## Luján

> Cualquier día de éstos pasa un B-52 por encima de Extremadura y capaces son de un _broken arrow_, visto lo visto...





> ¿Pues no cayeron bombas nucleares en Almería?
> Cualquier día de estos...


Ya hubo un _broken arrow_ en tierras españolas. El incidente de Palomares, reflejado en Hombres de Honor, del que Fraga salió como el Duende Verde, por lo resistente, no por el color  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya hubo un _broken arrow_ en tierras españolas. El incidente de Palomares, reflejado en Hombres de Honor, del que Fraga salió como el Duende Verde, por lo resistente, no por el color


Por eso mismo lo digo. Si ya hubo un broken arrow, y conociendo como las gastan los yankies, no os extrañe verlo otra vez...

Lo raro es que esos satélites que han caído a la Tierra no los hayan tirado contra España...  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

Cambiando de tema:

*Un gigante globo de magma se infla bajo Santorini*http://www.europapress.es/ciencia/no...909191547.html




> Foto: YANNIS BEHRAKIS / REUTERS
> 
> MADRID, 9 Sep. (EUROPA PRESS) -  
>    Un nuevo estudio publicado en 'Nature Geoscience' sugiere que la cámara de roca fundida bajo el volcán de Santorini se expandió entre 10 y 20 millones de metros cúbicos - hasta 15 veces el tamaño del Estadio Olímpico de Londres - entre enero de 2011 y abril de 2012.
>    El crecimiento de este "globo" de magma ha hecho que la superficie de la isla ascendiese entre 8 y 14 centímetros durante este período, según un equipo de investigadores liderado por científicos de la Universidad de Oxford. Los resultados provienen de una expedición financiada por el Natural Environment Research Council (Consejo de investigación del entorno natural), que utilizó imágenes satelitales de radar y receptores del Sistema Global de Posicionamiento (GPS, por sus siglas en inglés) que pueden detectar movimientos de sólo unos pocos milímetros de la superficie terrestre.
>    Los hallazgos están ayudando a los científicos a comprender el funcionamiento interno del volcán -que tuvo su última erupción explosiva importante hace 3.600 años, enterrando las islas de Santorini bajo metros de piedra pómez. Sin embargo, todavía no se conoce la respuesta a la pregunta más importante de todas: ¿cuándo volverá a entrar en erupción el volcán?
>    En enero de 2011 se produjeron una serie de pequeños terremotos bajo de las islas de Santorini. La mayoría eran tan pequeños que sólo pudieron ser detectados con sismógrafos sensibles, pero fue la primera señal de actividad bajo el volcán en25 años.
>    Mientras seguía los terremotos, Michelle Parks, estudiante de doctorado en la Universidad de Oxford, observó signos de movimiento de la superficie terrestre en Santorini en las imágenes de radar por satélite.
>    Según Parks, coautora del estudio, durante sus visitas a Santorini en 2011 se hizo evidente que muchos de los lugareños estaban al tanto de un cambio en el comportamiento del volcán. "Los guías turísticos que visitan el volcán varias veces al día me informaron de cambios en la cantidad de gas de fuerte olor, y los cambios en el color del agua en algunas de las bahías alrededor de las islas. Un día en particular, en abril de 2011, dos guías me dijeron que habían sentido un terremoto mientras estaban en el volcán", ha explicado.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Entre 8-14 cm. ya es una deformación importante... y eso claramente indica que por debajo está a reventar de lava.

Ahora bien, mientras que no se registre un tremor importante ni se registren terremotos de cierta importancia seguidos, no creo que haya que preocuparse.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No es para preocuparse, pero sí, es para asustarse.

----------


## Luján

Ni para preocuparse ni para asustarse. 8-14 cm tampoco es tanto en una zona como Santorini y el "arco de fuego" mediterráneo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta gente ya están empezando a tocar demasiado las gónadas...  :Mad: 

Ya la tomaron con el Peñón de Vélez hace unos días, inmigrantes asaltando la isla de Tierra, ahora la toman con Perejil. Más vale que refuercen la seguridad y desplieguen a regulares y legionarios ante lo que se nos viene encima... Esto es el Sáhara II, primero empiezan cuatro gatos y luego acabarán invadiéndonos cientos de miles de marroquíes. Espero que esta vez, el Gobierno de turno no se baje los pantalones y no ceda ni una sola plaza de soberanía, cosa que dudo a juzgar por el historial de este país...




> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...ml#comentarios
> 
> PROTESTA | El grupo ya intentó tomar el Peñón de Vélez de la Gomera
> 
> *La Guardia Civil desembarca en Perejil y constata que no hay nadie en el islote*
> 
> Agentes de la Guardia Civil han desembarcado esta tarde en el islote de Perejil, donde han comprobado que el enclave está deshabitado y no hay indicios de que nadie haya accedido a él, pese a que activistas marroquíes del Comité de Coordinación para la Liberación de Ceuta y Melilla anunciaron que lo habían ocupado.
> 
> Fuentes del Ministerio del Interior han explicado que tras un primer reconocimiento desde el mar, en el que ya se había constatado que no había activistas en el islote, agentes del servicio marítimo de la Guardia Civil han desembarcado para realizar una inspección más exhaustiva, con el mismo resultado.
> ...


Conociendo como conocemos cómo funcionan los gobiernos españoles ante cualquier conflicto, la Guardia Civil más que no ver a nadie en Perejil habrá tenido orden de no ver a nadie en Perejil, que es muy diferente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo mismo volvemos a escuchar esto otra vez  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo mismo volvemos a escuchar esto otra vez


Al margen de que el vídeo no tiene seriedad ninguna (mejor no ver el vídeo original completo en youtube), me repudia ver como ciertas personas que estaban presentes en esa sala, más que en una comisión parece que están en un patio de colegio, un país enemigo viola nuestra soberanía y comete un acto de guerra, España responde a la misma y encima se lo toman a cachondeo. Así nos va en este país...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero vamos, parece mentira que vivas aquí.
¿Cuando nos hemos tomado algo en serio?
Nos están quitando los derechos, y la gente está ahí, sin hacer lo que debería de hacer.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Habéis visto la que están liando China y Japón por cuatro islotes perdidos de la mano de dios? Total igual que España y Marruecos...

----------


## Luján

> ¿Habéis visto la que están liando China y Japón por cuatro islotes perdidos de la mano de dios? Total igual que España y Marruecos...


Japón tiene muchos frentes abiertos en cuanto a islotes de dudosa soberanía. Es lo que tiene ser perdedor en una guerra.

----------


## perdiguera

A mí me ha recordado perejil subido de tono.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Muere Santiago Carrillo a los 97 años*

*El ex secretario general del PCE fallece en su domicilio. Su salud se había agravado en los últimos meses*


Santiago Carrillo, fallecido este martes, fue secretario general del Partido Comunista de España (PCE) de 1960 a 1982, además de uno de los artífices de la Transición española y un firme defensor de la reconciliación nacional. Con la llegada de la democracia, compatibilizó su clara militancia republicana con su admiración por el rey, con quien mantuvo una excelente relación y al que defendió como motor de la Transición y del que ensalzó su labor en el 23-F.

Hijo de un militante del PSOE y de UGT, nació en Gijón, el 18 de enero de 1915, aunque pronto se trasladó a Madrid con su familia. Militante de las Juventudes Socialistas desde 1928, tras la unificación de esta organización con las Juventudes Comunistas, en abril de 1936, fue elegido secretario general de la nueva formación. En julio de 1936 se afilió al Partido Comunista (PCE).

A pesar de su juventud, tuvo un papel destacado en la vida política de Madrid tras el levantamiento militar del 18 de julio de 1936, a la vez que escalaba puestos en el Partido. Como delegado de Orden Público y miembro de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid, desde el 6 de noviembre de 1936, le han responsabilizado de la matanza de militares sublevados en Paracuellos (Madrid) del 7 y 8 de ese mes, aunque Carrillo siempre defendió que fue obra de descontrolados.

En febrero de 1939 cruzó la frontera francesa y comenzó un exilio de 38 años, que le llevó a la Unión Soviética, EEUU, Argentina, México y Argelia, hasta que fijó su residencia en París. 'Delfín' de Dolores Ibárruri, La Pasionaria desde 1946, en el VI Congreso del PCE (1960) en el que ésta fue elegida presidenta, Carrillo fue elegido secretario general, cargo que ocupó hasta 1982. Fue partidario de la independencia política respecto a la URSS, postura que afianzó tras la invasión de Checoslovaquia en 1968 y defendió la autonomía de los países europeos para buscar su propio camino hacia el socialismo.

Defensor de la "reconciliación nacional"
Para España, desde 1956 propició una "política de reconciliación nacional", apoyando un pacto de todas las fuerzas "antifranquistas". En 1974 creó, con Rafael Calvo Serer, la Junta Democrática. Tras la muerte del dictador, usó distintas fórmulas de presión para conseguir la legalización del PCE, como la convocatoria de una rueda de prensa en Madrid el 10 de diciembre de 1976, que provocó su detención, el día 22 de ese mes, cuando portaba una peluca que le hizo famoso en toda España.

Fue elegido diputado en los primeros comicios democráticos de junio de 1977 y como representante comunista participó en los Pactos de la Moncloa. Reelegido diputado en 1979, en esta Legislatura vivió el golpe de Estado del 23-F y fue uno de los tres políticos, junto al presidente del Gobierno, Adolfo Suárez y al vicepresidente, general Gutiérrez Mellado, que permaneció en su escaño, desobedeciendo las órdenes del coronel Tejero.

Tras una grave crisis interna, acentuada por la derrota sufrida en las generales de octubre de 1982, el 6 de noviembre de ese año presentó su dimisión con secretario general del PCE. En 1985 se separó definitivamente del mismo y creó un nuevo grupo político, Partido de los Trabajadores-Unidad Comunista, con el que acudió a las elecciones de 1986, aunque no obtuvo escaño.

Después de largas negociaciones, el 27 de octubre de 1991 firmó el ingreso de los miembros de esa formación en el PSOE, como una corriente interna bajo el nombre de "Unidad de Izquierda", aunque él quedó fuera, al considerar que "su larga historia de dirigente comunista" le daba "autoridad moral para sostener la posición de sus camaradas", pero le inhabilitaba para "desempeñar cualquier papel protagonista".

Desde entonces, comenzó a dedicarse a escribir libros y artículos en los medios de comunicación y a dar conferencias y participar en tertulias radiofónicas. Recibió numerosos reconocimientos por su actuación durante la Transición, sobre todo a partir de 2005, fecha de su noventa cumpleaños, como la cena homenaje, ofrecida el 16 de marzo, a la que asistieron destacadas personalidades, entre ellas el presidente del Gobierno, Rodríguez Zapatero. El 20 de octubre de ese año fue investido Doctor Honoris Causa por la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, aunque el acto se vio boicoteado por jóvenes de extrema derecha. El 17 de enero de 2008 fue galardonado por la Fundación Sabino Arana, por "su contribución en el restablecimiento de la democracia" en España tras la dictadura de Franco. En diciembre de 2008 le fue concedida la Medalla al Mérito del Trabajo.

Al margen de la política, Carrillo se consideraba periodista, profesión que comenzó a ejercer a los 16 años, como redactor de "El Socialista". En abril del 1994 fue elegido miembro de honor de la Agrupación de Periodistas de la UGT y en junio de 2005 fue homenajeado por la Asociación de la Prensa de Madrid. Autor de numerosos libros, en 1993 presentó sus Memorias y diez años después publicó La memoria en retazos. En 2008 publicó La crispación en España. De la Guerra Civil a nuestros días y Dolores Ibárruri. Pasionaria, una fuerza de la naturaleza. El 6 de abril de 2010 presentó Los viejos camaradas. El 18 de enero 2011, día en el que cumplía 96 años, presentó un nuevo libro La difícil reconciliación de los españoles. En esa obra, el exsecretario general del PCE lamentaba la "mentalidad medieval" que, a su juicio, aún tenía la Iglesia española.

Un mes después participó en los actos de recuerdo del 23-F, al cumplirse el treinta aniversario de la intentona golpista. En 2008 pasó por el hospital en dos ocasiones por problemas cardiacos leves, en octubre de 2011 estuvo dos días ingresado por una infección urinaria y el 19 de abril de 2012 fue intervenido de apendicitis y permanceció hospitalizado hasta el 4 de mayo. De nuevo, el 17 julio, y por espacio de dos días, estuvo ingresado en un hospital de Madrid a causa de un problema de riego sanguíneo.

Estaba casado con Carmen Menéndez con quien tenía tres hijos: Santiago, Jorge y José. Este último fue elegido rector de la Universidad Complutense en abril de 2011.

Fuente: www.Público.es

----------


## perdiguera

Sin él, junto a otros, no se hubiese podido hacer la transición en este país.
Pertenecía a esa clase de "animales políticos" que tan necesarios encuentro a faltar hoy en día. Carrillo, Tierno, Fraga, Gutiérrez Mellado, el propio Suárez, y alguno más, pocos, deberían volver con treinta años menos y quitar de enmedio  tanta mediocridad y sinvergonzonería.
Este país ha perdido un gran hombre.
Descanse en paz, que se lo merece.

----------


## Luján

Desde luego, sin Carrillo (y otros) la Transición no hubiera sido lo que fue. Un gran político y mejor hombre. Al menos durante la segunda mitad de la Dictadura y en la Democracia.

Lástima que como él apenas haya hoy día en la política.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20120919/econom...209191852.html
> 
> *La patronal de autopistas quiere cobrar peajes en todas las autovías*
> 
> *El sector cree es la solución para acabar con la quiebra en la que se encuentran muchas de las empresas concesionarias*
> 
> 19.09.12 - 19:44 - EUROPA PRESS | MADRID
> 
> La Asociación de Concesionarias de Autopistas de Peaje (Aseta) considera que la solución para la situación de quiebra que afrontan un grupo de autopistas pasa por que el Gobierno implante el cobro de peajes en toda la red de autovías del Estado.
> ...


Menuda jeta tienen... así nos va  :Mad: 

Cuando se proyecta una obra, se tiene que hacer un estudio de viabilidad. Me gustaría saber el VAN de ciertas autopistas, tiene que ser aberrante. Salvo que le cobren a los caracoles o a las babosas que crucen la autopista, mal lo veo para recuperar la inversión.

Y como esa muchas. Luego tiene que venir papá Estado a jo***nos a los demás para salvar a cuatro. Que las autopistas no son rentables, pues ajo y agua señores. No las hubieseis hecho, nadie os obligó a hacerlas, si hubierais hecho un estudio de viabilidad como dios manda no os pasaría esto.

----------


## perdiguera

No puedo entender cómo se dejan caer miles de pequeñas empresas por no facilitar ni los créditos ni los cobros.
Ahora se salvarán tres o cuatro bancos, tres o cuatro eléctricas, tres o cuatro empresas de distribución, tres o cuatro de telecomunicaciones y miles de políticos y asesores.
Tendremos que reducir el número de habitantes del país para que no haya tanto paro.
Me bajo, definitivamente.

----------


## Luján

A mí lo que me sorprende es la duplicidad, incluso triplicidad de algunas vías, donde tienes la autopista de peaje, la autovía y la nacional en menos de 200m de separación lateral. Esto, sencillamente, es imposible de entender.

He ido a Madrid unas cuantas veces, y nunca he usado las R-, pero por las A- nunca he encontrado retenciones de importancia, hasta llegar a la M-30. ¿De verdad hacía falta duplicar las A- con las R-?¿No hubiera sido más barato ampliar las A-?

Poner una autopista o autovía para liberar de tráfico la nacional lo veo medianamente bien, ayuda a la seguridad, etc. Mejor autovía que autopista, pero plantar una autovía donde ya hay autopista y nacional, no tiene sentido ninguno.



En cuanto a la noticia... ¿Y por qué no peaje también en las nacionales y comarcales de primer y segundo orden? ¿Y por qué no también en caminos rurales?

De las vías urbanas no hablo que ya se hace en algunos sitios.


Si al final se impone esta aberración, me tocará ir por nacional.


Perdiguera, avisa cuando, que te acompaño.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si al final se impone esta aberración, me tocará ir por nacional.


La que la tenga... porque cuando se hicieron las autovías radiales se aprovechó en gran parte de sus trazados la antigua nacional.

En mi caso, como pongan peajes en las autovías, para ir a Madrid o pago... o voy a tener que dar un rodeo que tiene que quitar el hipo  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si es que, el pueblo aprende rápido lo que ve... tanto chorizo profesional suelto es lo que tiene, que las costumbres se pegan  :Mad: 




> http://www.hoy.es/v/20120921/merida/...#disqus_thread
> 
> MÉRIDA
> 
> *Un vecino se apropia de 110 metros cuadrados de una zona verde pública*
> 
> 
> 
> El Ayuntamiento ha iniciado el proceso para reclamar a un particular que vive en la zona de La Argentina, concretamente en la calle Safo, el restablecimiento de una zona verde propiedad municipal, que este vecino ha ocupado de manera ilegal.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Un vecino se apropia de 110 metros cuadrados de una zona verde pública:*


Jajajaja. Con dos cojo**s ahí  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

> De los 13 detenidos en total, 10 de ellos son en Galicia (cuatro en Lugo, dos en Ourense, uno en A Coruña, uno en Santiago, uno en Bueu -Pontevedra- y uno en Boqueixón), uno en Asturias y dos en Madrid.
> 
> Entre ellos está el *ex presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño-Sil y ex concejal socialista en Lugo Francisco Fernández Liñares* por un supuesto delito de blanqueo de capital y tráfico de influencias relacionado con adjudicaciones de obras.


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...348130743.html

Si es que se veía venir. Qué lástima que al final lo que salga a la luz sean los casos que como si de un iceberg se tratase, asomen por encima del agua, quedando la mayor parte oculta y sin llegar a descubrirse jamás.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta es la "Operación Pokemon".
Después dicen que se ríen de la Policia  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

El diagnóstico y el tratamiento contra la "crisis" es muy simple...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Seguimos con el adoctrinamiento...  :Mad: 




> http://www.larazon.es/noticia/3769-m...ibros-de-texto
> 
> Manipulación nacionalista en los libros de texto
> 
> [...]
> 
> *«el Ebro es un río catalán»*


Pero aún hay más...




> http://www.larazon.es/noticia/892-el...-jesus-fonseca
> 
> Otro fallo de localización –éste más singular aún–  es el que se aprecia en los libros de texto en los que los críos catalanes aprenden geografía: *«¿Qué es el Ebro?», se pregunta. Y, he aquí la respuesta: «El Ebro es un río que nace y pasa por tierra extraña».*

----------


## F. Lázaro

En España, por protestar o hacer manifestaciones te mandan a los anti-disturbios. Éstos invaden una isla y encima se van de rositas.

Como cogieran y cada vez que asalten las islas le dieran un buen repaso con la porra, ya veríais como dejaban de tocar las narices.




> http://www.abc.es/20121003/espana/ab...210032143.html
> 
> *Dos activistas marroquíes asaltan la isla española del Congreso, en Chafarinas*
> 
> *Otros cuatro lo intentan en Isla de Tierra.*

----------


## sergi1907

Me gustaría que citaran la editorial que pone eso del río Ebro.

En los libros de texto que hay en el colegio de mi hijo os puedo asegurar que no pone nada de eso, al contrario, lo que pone parece sacado casi exactamente de la wikipedia.

Está bien que los diarios sensacionalistas de una y otra idea quieran vender más, pero sería interesante que se ajustaran a la realidad.

----------


## Luján

> Me gustaría que citaran la editorial que pone eso del río Ebro.
> 
> En los libros de texto que hay en el colegio de mi hijo os puedo asegurar que no pone nada de eso, al contrario, lo que pone parece sacado casi exactamente de la wikipedia.
> 
> Está bien que los diarios sensacionalistas de una y otra idea quieran vender más, pero sería interesante que se ajustaran a la realidad.


Como los libros de texto los elige el centro, pues puedes imaginarte la disparidad de editoriales que habrá activas. Piensa en un colegio pro-independencia que haya elegido una editorial pro-independencia y creo que saldrá la respuesta.

En cuanto a lo del sensacionalismo de los diarios, toda la razón.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Solo hay que mirar el enlace, "La Razón". 
No tiene otra cosa que hacer, rebuscar hasta la última esquina de la cosa más escondida de lo que sea, para dar la lata.

Así, que tocayo estoy en desacuerdo con tu mensaje, no porque salga en un libro, de vete tu a saber donde, significa que sea un adoctrinamiento. Esa palabra es demasiado grave.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Así, que tocayo estoy en desacuerdo con tu mensaje, no porque salga en un libro, de vete tu a saber donde, significa que sea un adoctrinamiento. Esa palabra es demasiado grave.


Pues estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho Luján. Habrá un montón de editoriales, algunas contrarias al independentismo y otras afines al mismo. Los libros no los elige ninguna taifa que yo sepa, sino que cada centro elige la editorial con la que quiere trabajar. Un colegio cuyo equipo directivo sea afín al independentismo sumado a una editorial de similar característica, ya tienes la combinación para que se puedan dar casos así.

Ciertamente, dicha palabra es muy grave, pero si hay alguna editorial que incluye dichos contenidos en sus libros y si esos libros se utilizan en algún centro, eso se llama adoctrinar. De la RAE... _Adoctrinar: Instruir a alguien en el conocimiento o enseñanzas de una doctrina, inculcarle determinadas ideas o creencias_.

Por cierto, doy fe de ello ya que lo vi con mis propios ojos, en mi libro de 4º ESO de Historia hace ya unos años... venía un mapa político de Europa creo recordar que de 1700 aprox. en el que aparecían España por un lado y Cataluña por otro, ambas pintadas con colores diferentes y con la frontera bien definida entre ambas. Menuda tuvimos liada tanto el profesor como varios alumnos sobre el dichoso mapa. La editorial tenía su sede en Barcelona. Que fuera un error infográfico o premeditado, a saber...

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que es más triste que los niños de Andalucía, Cataluña o Murcia, en edad de aprender no sepan dónde están el Nalón, el Sella o el Nervión, si de ríos hablamos, o el cabo de Peñas, o el Machichaco si de cabos hablamos. Lo mismo podríamos decir al revés, creo.
Lo digo por mi hija que sólo aprendió geografía de Cataluña, historia de Cataluña y ahora le es difícil colocar en un mapa mudo mucha toponímia peninsular

----------


## sergi1907

Lo que debemos hacer los padres es seguir enseñando a nuestros hijos en casa y no confiar al 100% en las escuelas.
Desde que nació mi hijo mayor le he ido enseñando ciudades, ríos, embalses, etc. de España independientemente de lo que aprenda en el cole, eso ha hecho que sienta curiosidad y ahora con siete años me sorprende lo que llega a conocer.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Unos senderistas que paseaban junto a la rambla de Béjar, entre Puerto Lumbreras y Lorca, han encontrado sobre las 13 horas el cadáver, al parecer, de una persona de avanzada edad. Todo apunta a que podría tratarse del cuerpo de Hieltrue Gill, la ciudadana alemana de 70 años desaparecida desde el pasado viernes a consecuencia de las riadas sufridas en la comarca del Guadalentín. Un equipo de forenses y agentes de la policía judicial se han dirigido a la zona para tratar de confirmar la identidad de la víctima.

A pesar de que el coche de la mujer, totalmente destrozado, fue encontrado por un ciclista el pasado domingo en la rambla de Los Casarejos, y a pesar del trabajo de la Unidad Canina de la Dirección General de Emergencias, ha sido necesaria toda una semana para encontrar su cadáver, si se confirma finalmente que se trata de esta persona. 'Gertru', como se la conocía cariñosamente, desparecía el pasado viernes tras salir a las 11 horas de su vivienda, situada en la diputación de Los Jarales, de Lorca, en dirección al mercado de Puerto Lumbreras.

Fuente: laverdad.es

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Un niño ruso encuentra un mamut semicongelado de hace 30.000 años*

*Los restos aparecen en una de las orillas del río Yenisei, en la península de Taimir*

Un niño de 11 años ha localizado en la península de Taimir, en el Ártico ruso, la carcasa de un mamut que vivió hace unos 30.000 años, según ha informado la Academia Rusa de Ciencias y la prensa local. Al parecer, se trata del segundo cuerpo de mamut mejor conservado en la historia de la paleontología, casi similar al famoso espécimen que se encontró en el río Berezovka en 1901.

El muchacho, Yevgueni Salinder, encontró los restos mientras paseaba con un hermano por las orillas semicongeladas del río Yenisei. El olor desagradable que desprendía el cadáver contribuyó al hallazgo, como explicó más tarde. De inmediato informó a sus padres y éstos se pusieron en contacto con científicos locales.

El mamut se ha mantenido bien conservado gracias a la acción del permafrost, una capa de hielo superficial que es una herencia de la última glaciación, según ha explicado Alexei Tijonov, director del Museo Zoológico de San Petersburgo, uno de los científicos que acudió a ver los restos. El mamut había aflorado posiblemente gracias la erosión ocasionada por las tormentas y el calor veraniego. Se calcula que los restos supervivientes pueden pesar unos 500 kilos.

Para recuperar el cuerpo de mamut, los científicos tuvieron que usar hachas y picos, así como un vaporizador de calor para fundir piezas de hielo. En total, fue necesaria una semana de trabajo. "El esqueleto está tan entero que posiblemente encontremos restos del corazón en el interior de la caja torácica", ha considerado Tijonov. La piel y las partes duras se encuentran muy bien conservadas.

El mamut, bautizado como Zhenya, nombre abreviado de Yevgueni, será depositado en el Museo de Historia de Taimir después de los análisis científicos pertinentes.

LA EXTINCIÓN
El mamut fue un gran mamífero proboscidio (algunos medían hasta cinco metros de altura en la cruz) adaptado a las condiciones extremas de la última glaciación. Se consideran que se extinguieron hace 8.000 años al consolidarse las condiciones climáticas más suaves propias del Holoceno, aunque parece ser que algunas pequeñas manadas sobrevivieron aisladas varios miles de años más en lugares remotos como la isla siberiana de Wrangel.



Fuente: el Periodico.

----------


## sergi1907

Un total de 2.267.000 niños vive en España por debajo del umbral de la pobreza, 80.000 más que hace un año, debido al impacto de la crisis económica, según las estimaciones de UNICEF, a partir de los datos actualizados de Eurostat relativos a 2011.

Un total de 2.267.000 niños vive en España por debajo del umbral de la pobreza, 80.000 más que hace un año, debido al impacto de la crisis económica, según las estimaciones de UNICEF, a partir de los datos actualizados de Eurostat relativos a 2011. Esta cifra representa al 27,2 por ciento de la población infantil española.

   UNICEF advierte además de que hay 760.000 hogares españoles donde ningún adulto trabaja, 46.000 más que en el año anterior. Además, hay un 14,4 por ciento de niños que viven en hogares con un índice de pobreza alta frente al 13,7 por ciento de 2010.

   Para la ONG esta actualización estadística de Eurostat resulta "especialmente relevante" en un momento en el que se acaba de iniciar la tramitación parlamentaria de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) para 2013.

   "Ahora más que nunca debemos prestar atención a los más vulnerables, que se ven injustamente afectados por la crisis. Es imprescindible que las medidas que se tomen analicen antes sus consecuencias para la infancia", señala la directora ejecutiva de UNICEF España, Paloma Escudero.

   A su juicio, las medidas de austeridad tomadas en los últimos años por los distintos Gobiernos en España, unidas a las que ahora se prevén, inciden directamente en partidas "cruciales" para la infancia en España, como las correspondientes a servicios sociales, educación o sanidad.  

   Por ello, Escudero recuerda las palabras del Secretario General de Naciones Unidas, Ban Ki-moon, en la reciente Asamblea General: "No pongamos la carga de la austeridad fiscal sobre las espaldas de los pobres. No debemos hacerlo ni en nuestros propios países ni fuera de ellos".

   De cara a la tramitación parlamentaria de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado, UNICEF España también destaca la importancia de tener en cuenta la situación de la infancia fuera de nuestras fronteras, incluso en estos momentos difíciles.

   También recuerda que el trabajo en desarrollo hasta ahora ha sido también "crucial" para conseguir avances como el descenso de la mortalidad infantil en un tercio, entre 1990 y 2011. Para seguir impulsando este tipo de logros, UNICEF ve "imprescindible" la apuesta de los gobiernos por la cooperación internacional.

   Esta organización alerta de la "drástica" reducción prevista en España para este apartado en sus Presupuestos Generales, porque "pone a esta política en su conjunto en una coyuntura crítica".

   Por ello, advierte de que los niños de todo el mundo tienen unos derechos básicos, y España "ha venido jugando un destacado papel en la supervivencia y el desarrollo de la infancia, no podemos abandonar ahora el trabajo por el desarrollo humano".

RECUPERACIÓN DEL ROSTRO HUMANO EN LOS PGE

   UNICEF aboga por una "recuperación con rostro humano", donde la protección a los más vulnerables "esté en el centro de las decisiones presupuestarias", algo que, a juicio de Escudero, "va mucho más allá" de la economía y se trata de definir entre todos qué sociedad se quiere dejar a los hijos.

    Las propuestas concretas de la ONG incluyen las siguientes medidas: Que se protejan las inversiones en ámbitos prioritarios para la infancia, tanto en España como en los países en desarrollo a través de la cooperación internacional; se analice previamente el impacto sobre la infancia de todas las medidas que se tomen en el marco de la crisis; y se ponga en marcha un Plan Nacional contra la Pobreza Infantil

   Por último, solicita que el Parlamento español dé seguimiento al compromiso asumido en la proposición no de ley aprobada el pasado mes de junio para prestar una atención prioritaria a los temas que afectan a la infancia.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/pano...eza/ultimo/ano

*A veces no paramos de quejarnos y protestar y no nos damos cuenta de lo privilegiados que somos*

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *A veces no paramos de quejarnos y protestar y no nos damos cuenta de lo privilegiados que somos*


Y tanto...
Pero la protesta, es por mí, por tí y por todos.

----------


## Luján

http://www.utrempresa.com/noticia/25517




> Destinan 303.000 euros a clases de caza en colegios públicos para niñas y niños en Castilla y León.diagonalperiodico.net
> Sábado, 05 Mayo 2012
> 
> La Junta de Castilla y León subvenciona clases de caza en colegios públicos para niños y niñas. El acuerdo fue firmado a petición de la Federación de Caza de esta comunidad y para el mismo ya se están destinando 303.000 euros.
> 
> El convenio, que contempla distintas actuaciones, fue firmado por la exconsejera de Medio Ambiente, María Jesús Ruiz, del PP, partido que gobierna desde hace más de 30 años en Castilla y León, y por el portavoz de los cazadores de la región, Santiago Itumendi Mauregui, exmilitar que preside la federación de caza. Dicho acuerdo, que se remonta al 29 de noviembre de 2010, establece la puesta en marcha de un programa denominado: “Cazador por un día”, dirigido a niños y niñas de entre 7 y 12 años de edad, “en el que al margen de explicarles el porqué la caza es necesaria, se les muestre a través de jornadas prácticas cómo se caza”.
> 
> Por su parte, Santiago Inturmendi, para justificar la puesta en marcha de estas clases de caza, llegó a asegurar que el sistema educativo enseña “la cultura del Bambi” –dice el presidente de los cazadores castellanoleoneses–, donde se les dice a los niños que los cazadores son malos y los ciervos buenos”. Tampoco se salvan los medios de comunicación, a los que el cazador acusa también de “intoxicación informativa generalizada contra esta actividad”.
> 
> ...

----------


## sergi1907

Increíble, para esto no hay crisis ni recortes.

Por otra parte poner un rifle en manos de un niño de catorce años me parece lamentable.

----------


## perdiguera

No hay dinero para ayudas de comedor, ni para becas, ni para libros ni para transporte escolar y encuentran dinero para matar animales. Digno de un país tercermundista.
Esto sólo lo puede hacer esa profesión para la que no hay que estar preparado para ejercerla, la única con esa característica, ni te exigen ninguna titulación para emplearte en ella. Político.
Cada vez me sobran más, muchos más.

----------


## jlois

No he visto si se ha colocado algo sobre este asunto en el foro. Si ha sido así, siento no haber visto el mensaje. 

De todas formas, os dejo el tema por aquí, que aunque no teniendo mucha relación con nuestros embalses sí lo veo de cierta importancia por lo impresionante tanto del salto en sí como de todo lo que ha rodeado a este acontecimiento que afortunadamente ha salido perfecto.




> Un salto estratosférico. La hazaña de un hombre que ha conseguido romper la barrera del sonido lanzándose al vacio desde 39.068 metros.
> 
> Las condiciones meteorológicas permitieron que Felix Baumgartner rompiera, además de la barrera del sonido, otros dos récords más.
> 
> La caída libre más alta de la historia: 39.068 metros y el mayor ascenso con un globo tripulado, hinchado con helio.
> 
> Baumgartner tardó aproximadamente 10 minutos en aterrizar en Nuevo México pero a los 45 segundos de iniciar la caída rompió la barrera del sonido. Este paracaidasta austriaco de 43 años llegó a superar los 1.300 kilómetros por hora.


http://es.euronews.com/2012/10/15/fe...stratosferico/




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAqReRbRwWQ




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QFbC1jMres

Simplemente... alucinante!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo lo estuve viendo en directo, jeje. Anda que no se hizo largo hasta que subió el dichoso globo hasta arriba.

Ya mismo estoy viendo a los astronautas de la ISS tirarse para abajo  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo lo estuve viendo en directo, jeje. Anda que no se hizo largo hasta que subió el dichoso globo hasta arriba.
> 
> Ya mismo estoy viendo a los astronautas de la ISS tirarse para abajo


Yo también lo vi, pero a partir de cuando llevaba dos subiendo, pero se hizo largo también, hasta que se tiró.
Cuando perdió el control y se lió a dar vueltas, yo ya creia que la iba a palmar, pero al oirlo, creo que se tranquilizó el mundo entero.

Pos no te extrañe...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Toma ya!! Más pista en el aeropuerto de Castellón para jugar a los avioncitos...






> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/1...03#comentarios
> 
> TRANSPORTE | Podría prolongarse su pista de aterrizaje
> 
> *El aeropuerto de Castellón estudia su ampliación antes de recibir el primer vuelo*
> 
> Jandro Roures | Castellón
> Actualizado jueves 18/10/2012 11:33 horas
> 
> ...


Ya puestos, que alarguen la pista y la conecten con el aeropuerto de Manises, así tendríamos un 2 en 1.

----------


## Luján

> Toma ya!! Más pista en el aeropuerto de Castellón para jugar a los avioncitos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya puestos, que alarguen la pista y la conecten con el aeropuerto de Manises, así tendríamos un 2 en 1.


Es que con una pista de 2.7 Km apenas pueden despegar y aterrizar aviones pequeños, STOL y semi STOL, Para los 747, 380 y demás, hacen falta muchos más metros.

Pero sí que es de risa que piensen en ello aún cuando ni siquiera tiene autorización IATA.

----------


## Varanya

Más humor sobre el tema:

El director del aeropuerto de Castellón, de baja por stress




> El director del aeropuerto de Castellón tendrá que dejar de observar el espacio aéreo de Castellón durante al menos quince días, según prescripción de su médico. El simple vuelo de una mosca podría sumirle ahora en una depresión, han declarado los facultativos.
> 
> El directivo, que recientemente había visto aumentado su sueldo hasta los 84.000 euros anuales, no ha podido sin embargo aguantar más la presión a la que estaba siendo sometido, y ayer mismo estrelló un pañuelo de papel contra el suelo. Al parecer, el incidente hizo que los siete empleados del aeropuerto dejaran inmediatamente de observar el cielo con los prismáticos y auxiliaran al director recostándole en uno de los cuatro mil asientos vacíos de la terminal. Poco después, un coche oficial cuya potencia de motor y prestaciones eran directamente proporcionales a la indignación de los castellonenses, lo trasladó a su domicilio donde pudo administrarse la medicación adecuada y un rodaballo a la salsa Schöngen.
> 
> Según las primeras informaciones, parece ser que el director del aeropuerto era presa de las burlas, constantes y despiadadas, de sus propios empleados, que llegaban incluso a imitar el sonido de aviones despegando, para hacerle creer falsos movimientos de aeronaves. Uno de los empleados, el más activo, solía fingir voces de pilotos de aviones imaginarios que solicitaban aterrizar en el aeropuerto de Castellón y que finalmente siempre se decidían por el de Valencia. Esta falsa petición de aterrizaje se producía al menos setecientas veces al día. Se cree que en el presunto moobing también estaban implicados la mayor parte de los halcones encargados del control de la fauna en las pistas. Se pegaban a la ventana de mi despacho de la torre de control y se ponían bizcos, todos a la vez, ha declarado el director afectado.


Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Pues nada, que le manden a otro trabajo más tranquilo y con un sueldo de 800 euros al mes y verá como se cura rápido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues he leido yo por ahí, que quieren ampliarlo...

----------


## Luján

> Pues he leido yo por ahí, que quieren ampliarlo...


Justo en este mismo hilo, muy poco más arriba.

Lo de la ampliación es cierto, lo de la baja, si fuese 28 de diciembre sería una de las que colaría.

----------


## F. Lázaro

400.000 euros se gasta el Senado en renovar la web... pero luego no hay dinero para los SAIH's.




> http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...os_690809.html
> 
> El próximo 12 de noviembre el Senado estrenará página web. El coste de la herramienta con la que la Cámara alta pretende aumentar la difusión de su labor y mejorar por tanto la malograda imagen que tienen de la institución muchos ciudadanos asciende a 437.691 euros

----------


## sergi1907

Hombre para ellos siempre hay dinero, y si no les llega se crea un impuesto nuevo y ya está.

----------


## Varanya

Hablando de SAIHs hoy he visto que han renovado la web del SAIH de la CHJ. La verdad es que no tiene mala pinta.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Hablando de SAIHs hoy he visto que han renovado la web del SAIH de la CHJ. La verdad es que no tiene mala pinta.
> 
> Saludos


Pues sí. Más información y mejor presentada.

La verdad es que la web anterior estaba caducada desde hace mucho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues ya tenemos el resultado de las elecciones estadounidenses, ya era hora, vaya tela con las dichosas elecciones, como si no hubiera otras cosas.

Total, que Obama continúa siendo el tirano del mundo durante 4 años más, hasta que le suceda el siguiente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ojú...




> *Los senadores realizaron el pasado año 18.000 llamadas telefónicas a líneas 902 y enviaron 16.000 SMS premium (concursos, juegos, programas de televisión...)*
> 
> Unas *17.774 llamadas a líneas especiales 902 y 901 y alrededor de 15.857 mensajes de texto Premium*, aquellos enviados a números de cuatro o cinco cifras *que suelen usarse para promociones televisivas y concursos*. *En total, superan los 50.000 euros*. Son datos extraídos del informe de consumo telefónico en 2011 de los 440 móviles que tienen a su disposición los miembros del Senado.
> 
> *El importe total de estas llamadas y mensajes, según fuentes del sector, asciende aproximadamente a 50.600 euros.* Se ha tomado para el cálculo la tarificación oficial estipulada por Vodafone para el año 2011 respecto a este tipo de líneas (0,58 céntimos por minuto más 0,15 por establecimiento de llamada para los 902 y 901, y 1,2 euros por cada SMS Premium).
> 
> *Los senadores tienen a su disposición dos tipos de móviles: 300 líneas tipo 1 smartphones gama alta, tipo iPhone, con conexión a internet- y 140 del tipo 2* teléfonos más simples, utilizados básicamente para hacer llamadas y recibirlas-.
> 
> Entre uno y otro grupo, los senadores realizaron *17.774 llamadas a números de tarificación adicional*, como se denominan en el argot del sector de telefonía *a los números 902 y 901*.
> ...


Un día cualquiera en el Senado...

----------


## perdiguera

Unos caraduras, pienso yo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Ya ha salido el saih Duero, a ver si se dan cuenta que son necesarios, por no decir imprescindibles. Ya disponible en la web las puntuaciones y la oferta economica.
Solo queda terminar la adjudicacion y ¡a funcionar ¡¡¡¡¡¡

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------


## jlois

Es curioso como en este tipo de acontecimientos la guerra de cifras sea de una proporción realmente escandalosa. Por ejemplo , ahora no sé muy bien si se trataba de Madrid o Barcelona, pero mientras los sindicatos hablaban de más de 300 000 personas las que se manifestaban, la "superdelegación" del gobierno comentaba que no eran más de 30 000... Esto me hace pensar que la cifra se aproxime más a la media de la diferencia entre ambas... unas 135 000. Aunque personalmente creo que había bastantes más.

En cuanto a lo de Castellón... en este caso creo que el 100% se "acerca" a la realidad, jejeje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es curioso como en este tipo de acontecimientos la guerra de cifras sea de una proporción realmente escandalosa. Por ejemplo , ahora no sé muy bien si se trataba de Madrid o Barcelona, pero mientras los sindicatos hablaban de más de 300 000 personas las que se manifestaban, la "superdelegación" del gobierno comentaba que no eran más de 30 000... Esto me hace pensar que la cifra se aproxime más a la media de la diferencia entre ambas... unas 135 000. Aunque personalmente creo que había bastantes más.


Lo de la guerra de cifras es habitual, nada nuevo. cada uno barre para su casa.

Lo de las 30.000 personas no se lo creen ni ellos. Si esa imagen es de hoy y no está manipulada, ahí hay más de 30.000... y más de 300.000 casi que también.

----------


## sergi1907

Sin palabras :Mad: 

http://www.lavanguardia.com/politica...an-mossos.html

----------


## jlois

Esto es como lo de los "hilillos" de chapapote que en su día proclamó, cual erudito, nuestro actual presidente del gobierno, añadiendo que a consecuencia de la profundidad y de la temperatura del agua se solidificaría para siempre jamás... Poco después, miles de voluntarios, entre los cuales mis hermanas y yo mismo, notamos entre nuestras manos que aquellos "hilillos" eran algo más que considerables y que de solidificarse nada de nada...

De todas formas, también el argumento posterior, esculpatorio, fué el de que había citado lo que los técnicos le habían indicado en su momento. Claro que, si por técnicos entendemos a todos aquellos que entran a formar parte de su círculo más cercano y de mayor confianza, podemos encontrarnos con más de una sorpresa, intelectualmente hablando...claro.

Yo estoy en contra de todo aquello que se haga de manera forzada y obligada. En eso , los piquetes sindicalistas se llevan la palma y cometen atropellos como el que más. Yo creo que sin amenazas y abusos, la gente coherente y consecuente es capaz de tomar sus propias decisiones ( he puesto propias y no própias, jejeje ) y saber cual es el lugar y posición que se debe tomar ante un acontecimiento como el de hoy. 

En estas manifestaciones ha habido una enorme participación y ese es el mensaje que se debería sacar de todo esto... Ahora también , según quien sea el analista, se interpretará de una manera u otra... Nosotros seremos al final quienes saquemos nuestras propias ( he vuelto a poner propias ) conclusiones en definitiva.

----------


## Luján

En cuanto a las manifas no sé porque no he visto ninguna, pero el seguimiento de la huelga ha sido bastante pobre. Por dos razones.

1- Muchos establecimientos, especialmente los de autónomos, estaban abiertos en Valencia.
2- De buena tinta sé que muchos de los que cerraron en Puerto de Sagunto lo hicieron por miedo. Miedo a esos que se supone que les defienden. Y así fue en la anterior también.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sin palabras
> 
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/politica...an-mossos.html


Se les a ido la cabeza... ¿Qué coño habían hecho ese menor y esa chiquilla para la que le peguen semejantes palos?

Sin embargo, he visto en otro vídeo a 8 terroristas, porque no tienen otro nombre, agreder a un policía al que en un fallo de coordinación de sus compañeros, policía al cual han cosido a patadas, puñetazos, etc, y todos se han ido de rositas. A esa gente es a la que hay que meterle una buena somanta de palos hasta que los pongan como un tomate.




> Yo estoy en contra de todo aquello que se haga de manera forzada y obligada. En eso , los piquetes sindicalistas se llevan la palma y cometen atropellos como el que más. Yo creo que sin amenazas y abusos, la gente coherente y consecuente es capaz de tomar sus propias decisiones ( he puesto propias y no própias, jejeje ) y saber cual es el lugar y posición que se debe tomar ante un acontecimiento como el de hoy.


Si reclaman por los derechos, lo primero que deberían de hacer es respetar el derecho a que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Al no respetar la voluntad de cada uno, ellos mismos se pierden. Por otra parte, no sé a qué espera cualquier gobierno, sea del signo que sea, empezar a sancionar los piquetes de una vez. Todos sabemos que en muchos piquetes se cometen delitos que incluso llegan a acarrean penas de prisión en algunos casos... ¿hasta cuando va a seguir así? Cuando metan a unos cuantos en la cárcel por dichos actos y a otros les pongan una buena multa, de las buenas, por haber roto cristales o haber zaleado un vehículo, ya veréis como la cosa cambia, vaya que si cambia. No son tontos...

Se aprovechan de eso, y de que les permiten hacer de todo. Y todo, no está justificado ni mucho menos.

----------


## jlois

Yo creo que hay demasiados frentes abiertos, demasiados casos de injusticia clamante, y lo que realamente habría que comenzar a realizar es un listado con todos y cada uno de esos despropósitos para que no pasen por ser la noticia del día y a la semana siguiente si te he visto no me acuerdo. 
De todos es bien sabido que la ley , y mucho más ahora que hay que pagar para buscar esa justicia que antes era un derecho público, la ley está realizada a medida de aquellos que sacan beneficio de sus lagunas y sus recovecos.
Para mí hay culpables en todos los sectores, y también existen personas íntegras y juiciosas en esos mismos sectores , pero que llegan a sentirse de una total impotencia ante lo que presencian y callan para no incurrir en problemas que pueden repercutir en ellos mismos.
En este sentido , por suerte o desgracia, he podido conocer a personas que sufrían estos hechos... conozco a funcionarios que observan como sus propios compañeros se amparan en su antiguedad y sus derechos adquiridos para hacer lo que bien les venga en gana... tengo a un amigo que trabaja en el cuerpo de antidisturbios destinado en Madrid, y cada vez que observo una carga policial pienso en él y pongo la mano en el fuego a la hora de creer en que cumple con su deber, el impuesto por sus superiores pero también el que él mismo tiene consigo mismo y sus ideas que en muchas ocasiones seguro que entran en contradición con la de sus mandos... No podría acabar en un simple mensaje con todo aquello que forma parte de mis recuerdos y de lo que he podido ir viendo ... comprobándolo en la vida real y no siendo espectador de un un espectáculo mediático , manipulado a diestro y siniestro... No podría decir tajantemente que algo está bien o mal sólo por reflejarlo un medio de prensa o un rumor o una noticia aislada.
Pero algo tiene que cambiar... algo debe cambiar... no se puede continuar por un camino del cual no hay que ser muy listo para determinar que lleva a un futuro demasiado oscuro por no decir negro.
Debemos ser capaces de llegar a leer entre líneas y entender que sea el colectivo que sea, intentarán "vendernos la moto", sea el partido político que sea , nos ofrecerán la panacea de un paraiso idílico ... Debemos ser suficientemente inteligentes para comprender que el agente de seguridad que golpeó al menor cuando se excusa diciendo que la porra revotó en una mochila, no está diciendo la verdad y sí regodeándose de su "licencia para matar tipo 007". 
Debemos tener claro que el movimiento sindical es eficaz siempre y cuando no exista ese numeroso grupo de parásitos que cobran por ser eso,ser sindicalistas, y estar al servicio encubierto de un sistema que los ha creado y los mantiene... sería bueno echar un vistazo a sindicatos de otros paises ... a buen seguro que nos lleavaríamos más de una sorpresa...
El movimiento está claro, hay una inmensa mayoría de la población que está indignada, cabreada, asqueada, con todo lo que nos rodea entre políticos, banqueros, realeza y Belén Esteban... ah, perdón, esta última está en un siquiátrico... Lo importante es canalizarlo todo en una única dirección, la de buscar el bien comun y no el enriquecimiento de unos clanes familiares.



Siento haberos dado este coñazo que no tiene nada que ver con nuestro mundo de los embalses... pero , hoy me siento especialmente crítico y me gustaría no pasar una a nadie... porque esa es otra, cuando sale a la luz algun escándalo, todo queda olvidado de ahí a unos días parece que la gravedad de los hechos se perdona tan sólo con el transcurrir del tiempo y los desfalcos y desvíos ( por no llamarlos realmente robos ) se van quedando en ese lugar llamado prescripción de los hechos ...

Sólo una cuestión más... todo ese dinero "desviado" debería ser una cuestión de estado a la hora de reintegrarlo a esas llamadas arcas públicas... pero claro, esto no deja de ser algo utópico.




> Fuentes de la Confederación Hidrográfica Miño Sil (CHMS) responsabilizan a su anterior presidente, Francisco Fernández Liñares, de incurrir en despilfarro económico, al contratar el conductor que tenía en Lugo, con un coste que durante tres años ha rondado los 126.000 euros, a pesar de que el organismo de cuenca ya tenía cubierto ese puesto.
> 
> Miembros de la plantilla de la CHMS reconocen que nunca entendieron ni compartieron la decisión que había adoptado Fernández Liñares, por el alto coste que suponía, a pesar de que se trataba de una época de bonanza económica, y atribuyen la medida, una vez desarrollada la "Operación Pokémon", a que con una persona de confianza al lado "podía hablar con más libertad".
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica Miño Sil descarta hacer una investigación interna, para comprobar si se han producido irregularidades en los procesos de contratación de servicios y adjudicación de obras. Los nuevos responsables de la entidad aguardan a que se produzca un pronunciamiento judicial, al estar convencidos de que las irregularidades, en el caso de que existan, no salpicarán a ninguna persona de las que se mantienen en la plantilla.
> 
> La juez Pilar de Lara Cifuentes investiga, entre otras contrataciones de obras y servicios, la adjudicación del servicio de limpieza de las oficinas de la Confederación Hidrográfica Miño Sil a Procedimientos de Aseo Urbano Pau, S.A., del grupo Vendex, por un importe de 364.411,56 euros, de los que 60.735,28 corresponden a 2009; 182.205,84 a 2010 y 121.470,44 de 2011.


http://www.farodevigo.es/portada-our...es/706871.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

La Policia se supera a ella misma en cada manifestacion, huelga... 
Un dia de estos se vana a pasar de la linea negra(ya que la amarilla y la roja la sobrepasaron hace tiempo), y entonces, es cuando ya se va terminar de liar. Aunque creo que los Ertzaintza, ya la pasaron este any, con la muerte Inigo Cabacas, de un pelotazo de goma. El dia que pase algo parecido en una de estas grandes manisfestaciones va a ver represalias. 

Y en respecto a los piquetes. Hoy precisamente he tenido una discusion con mis companeros. Y es que no todos los piquetes son violentos ni se cometen delitos. Hay siempre uno o varios grupos de radicales por ahi sueltos que van liandola, amenazando y destrozando. Pero la mayoria son pacificos y solo intententan que la huelga sea general. Yo he estado un par de veces en ellos y vamos le decimos lo que tenemos que decirle, y algunos dicen que estan en su derecho de trabajar, tenemos ahi nuestras diferencias, seguimos insistiendo, y si sigue en las suyas, pues nos vamos al siguiente.
Y me da mucho coraje, porque los piquetes estan muy criminalizados, y hay gente que los ve y sale corriendo(literalmente), por miedo. Y siempre por culpa de una minoria, todos somos malos.

----------


## sergi1907

En este caso en concreto de Tarragona lo que más indigna, aparte del hecho de la agresión a dos menores, es que todavía se intente justificar con argumentos que sinceramente dan risa.
A los piquetes que amenazan, insultan y agreden a los trabajadores que quieren cumplir con su derecho a no hacer huelga, se les debe aplicar las sanciones que correspondan, sin titubear. Pero de igual manera cuando alguien que tiene por obligación protegernos y defendernos, comete un abuso de este tipo, se le debería juzgar y aplicar sobre él todo el peso de la ley, y de entrada, prohibirle volver a ponerse cualquier tipo de uniforme.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con respecto a lo de los dos mossos que agredieron a esos dos menores, creo que ya lo dije ayer, pero lo vuelvo a recalcar otra vez por si no ha quedado claro, espero que todo el peso de la ley recaiga sobre ellos, sean expulsados y llevados ante la justicia por cometer tales abusos.




> La Policia se supera a ella misma en cada manifestacion, huelga... 
> Un dia de estos se vana a pasar de la linea negra(ya que la amarilla y la roja la sobrepasaron hace tiempo), y entonces, es cuando ya se va terminar de liar.


Creo que tienes una imagen un poco equivocada de la Policía...

Conozco a varios policías, algunos de ellos metidos en unidades especiales y te puedo asegurar que ni están locos ni nada por estilo, son gente de lo más normal con las cuales te puedes echar una cerveza o lo que haga falta con ellos, y ellos mismos lo dicen, que no les gustan este tipo de situaciones, y siempre que intervienen, lo hacen bajo órdenes de sus superiores, no se ponen a pegar palos porque sí... que haya algún loco como se vio ayer con los mossos, no quiere decir que todos los policías sean de la misma índole.

Todas las manifestaciones suelen empezar pacíficamente hasta que aparecen los terroristas callejeros de siempre armados con todo tipo de artilugios, tirachinas, bolas de acero, piedras, estacas, bates de béisbol, navajas, hasta catanas han llegado a portar algunos, reventando todas las manifestaciones e incendiando y destrozando todo el mobiliario urbano que se les pone por delante.

Y en ese caso, cuando aparecen dichos terroristas, porque no tienen otro nombre, cuando estoy totalmente a favor de que la policía pegue una buena somanta de palos a todos esos terroristas. Una cosa son las *manifestaciones pacíficas* (en las que los antidisturbios no se meten), y otra cosa cosa muy diferente es cuando aparecen los típicos terroristas callejeros a reventar la manifestación y provocar a los antidisturbios, y obviamente, éstos deben responder, y con dureza, detenerlos y que todo el peso de la ley recaiga sobre ellos.

Por desgracia, como suele pasar, estos grupos se adentran dentro de las manifestaciones, las revientan, y al final los que pagan el pato son siempre los que estaban manifestándose pacíficamente, mientras estos terroristas se van de rositas.

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras... este el pequeño arsenal que algunos de los terroristas callejeros portaban ayer:


Fuente: http://noticias.lainformacion.com/di...1kYMfmTYWcWn1/

Una persona que va a manifestarse pacíficamente a una huelga, ni va con la cara cubierta ni porta objetos de esa índole... ¿A donde iban con esos palos, piedras y hasta ese bloque de hormigón o lo que sea eso? ¿A la guerra?  :Mad: 

Ante estos salvajes...


Fuente: http://s.libertaddigital.com/fotos/g...ga-barna-2.jpg

Solo queda...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en parte.

Policias hay de todos los colores. Yo no he querido decir que todos sean igual, pero que hay muchos que les gusta su trabajo(ya sabes a que me refiero con esto). Y hay muchas pruebas de esto. Porque cualquier Policia normal, no va por ahi, persiguiendo, acorralando, intimidando, amenazando y pegando con doscientas protecciones, un escudo y una porra a diestro y siniestro.

Tienes razon que hay por ahi sueltos algunos energumenos que lo unico que les gusta es liarla. Pero con esto tengo que decirte que ya no son los unicos que revientan las manifestraciones. Hay cierta unidad de la Policia, llamada, secreta o infiltrada, que por mucho que digan que estan ahi para controlar las cosas mas, ya se ha demostrado en varias ocasiones, que son ellos los que comienzan las provocaciones y los disturbios. Es decir, se provocan a ellos mismos, para tener un motivo para empezar a actuar(y no digo a dar palos, porque no son todos iguales  :Smile:  ) Si no acuerdate de un hecho cercano, "Que soy companero!!!!"

Y por cierto, tambien hay pruebas, de que esas "incautaciones", a los manifestantes, no son reales. Como lo que dice la Policia, tiene mas poder que loque diga un detenido, y se encubren unos a otros, pues abusan de eso. A ver cuando has visto a un (crea-)antidisturbios solo por ahi?

----------


## aberroncho

Yo tengo que dar la razón en parte a un Federico y en parte a otro. Con esto quiero decir que creo en la profesionalidad  de la policía y que también hay veces que tienen un exceso de celo.
Yo he estado en muchas manifestaciones y si cumples con el recorrido aprobado por la delegación de gobierno de turno y no hay altercados ni salidas de tono, casi que no ves a la policía, pero en el momento que te sales de lo establecido (aprobado de antemano) e intentas hacer actos incívicos o salirte de tu recorrido, salen los anti-disturbios  de donde menos te los esperas y van a por todas, cosa que veo lógica, porque somos los manifestantes los que hemos incumplido las normas establecidas para esa “manifestación pacífica”
Pero igual que los manifestantes nos equivocamos, hay veces que la policía se excede  en su cometido y por querer parar a esos terroristas que  lo único que buscan es crear altercados amparándose en la aglomeración de gente, reparten leña a diestro y siniestro.
La cuestión es que una manifestación de miles de personas es difícil de controlar y por suerte la mayoría de los cientos de manifestaciones que hay últimamente pasan inadvertidas por altercados de orden público.

----------


## jlois

> Un grave error judicial provocó la «nulidad absoluta» de las órdenes de encarcelamiento de la cúpula de la mafia china en España y, además, es «insubsanable». El sumario 'Chequian- Emperador' se resquebraja. La Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional ha ordenado la «inmediata puesta en libertad» de Kai Yang, uno de los supuestos responsables de la mafia china desarticulada el pasado octubre, en el que pasa por ser el mayor golpe en España contra el crimen organizado. El problema radica en que la Audiencia Nacional ha ordenado poner en la calle a Yang porque el juez del caso, Fernando Andreu, prorrogó de forma «ilegal» las 72 horas de detención. El juez dio un tratamiento idéntico al resto de la cúpula de la red desarticulada, que también sobrepasó el límite legal de los tres días de arresto.
> Entre los detenidos que pasaron a disposición judicial fuera de plazo está el presunto cabecilla de toda la organización, el conocido empresario de los 'todo a cien' Gao Ping; su esposa Yang Lizhen; sus dos lugartenientes, Wei Lin y Haibo Li (exguardaespaldas del 'capo' asiático y jefe del aparato de extorsión); y el abogado español José Luis Cuervo. Además de ellos, otros 16 detenidos fueron interrogados también fuera del límite.
> En la Audiencia Nacional nadie duda de que en las próximas horas habrá una avalancha de recursos y que la Sala de lo Penal resolverá en idéntico sentido que ha hecho como Yang. En su resolución, los magistrados sostienen que la prórroga de la prisión que decretó Andreu no tenía «cobertura legal». La sala arguye que el juez hizo una «interpretación errónea» de la legislación y de la doctrina del Tribunal Constitucional y, en lugar de dictar un auto de prisión individual para cada uno y luego tomarles declaración optó por la fórmula de la prórroga.
> Y todo ello, entiende la Audiencia Nacional, porque fueron «detenciones judiciales», ordenadas por el magistrado y no practicadas motu proprio por la Policía, por lo que el plazo de las 72 horas «de las que dispone el juez que conoce la causa para acordar bien la libertad, bien la prisión provisional» empezó a correr desde el mismo momento del arresto. Si hubieran sido policiales, apuntan los magistrados, sí que podía haberse alargado la detención con una simple «prórroga».
> «Único responsable»
> La Fiscalía ya ha anunciado que, tras el fallo, pedirá la puesta en libertad de la cúpula, pero que también reclamará comparecencias diarias y la inmediata retirada del pasaporte de los futuros excarcelados, aunque las fuerzas de seguridad, al menos oficialmente, no podrán someter a esas personas a seguimientos. La noticia provocó una oleada de indisimulado enfado en la Policía. Los mandos de la operación alertaron de que, habida cuenta de la existencia del espacio Schengen y de la permeabilidad las fronteras en el Este de Europa, será muy difícil impedir huidas si alguno de los arrestados pretende eludir la justicia.
> Andreu aseguró que se siente «el único responsable» de la excarcelación y de las futuras puestas en libertad, y asume con «todas sus consecuencias» la decisión de prorrogar la detención, que, insiste, cree que fue correcta. «Sigo pensando que no me he equivocado», dijo en los pasillos de la Audiencia Nacional antes de lamentar que su decisión haya «empañado» el trabajo de los policías, fiscales y otros funcionarios que participaron en la 'operación Chequian-Emperador'. El magistrado podría enfrentarse a responsabilidades disciplinarias en el Consejo General del Poder Judicial. El presidente de este órgano, Gonzalo Moliner, consideró «grave» y «lamentable» que la cúpula de la trama china pueda quedar en libertad «por un error o un defecto personal del juez».


http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20121123.html

Yo no sé si reirme, si poner cara de tonto, si preguntarme como puede suceder algo así, o dejarlo correr como tantas cosas que se dejan correr ocultándolas tras un tupido velo de ignorancia interesada... interesada en ocultar las grandes lagunas de este estado judicial dónde los millonarios de salen de rositas y quienes no tienen ni para comprar una barra de pan , son encarcelados por los tiempos de los tiempos... amén.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo no sé si reirme, si poner cara de tonto, si preguntarme como puede suceder algo así, o dejarlo correr como tantas cosas que se dejan correr ocultándolas tras un tupido velo de ignorancia interesada... interesada en ocultar las grandes lagunas de este estado judicial dónde los millonarios de salen de rositas y quienes no tienen ni para comprar una barra de pan , son encarcelados por los tiempos de los tiempos... amén.


España, paraíso de delincuentes. Robas un pan para comer, te meten en la cárcel. Robas y estafas millones de €, y te nombran ministro.

Por otra parte, espero que la Selección Española Sub-17 se retire inmediatamente de la competición hasta que Gibraltar salga de ahí:




> http://es.uefa.com/under17/news/newsid=1894406.html
> 
> Bombo A: Inglaterra, Francia, Holanda, *España*, República Checa, Portugal, Dinamarca, Serbia, Georgia, Hungría, Bélgica, Turquía, Grecia, Suiza, República de Irlanda, Italia, Croacia, Rumanía, Polonia, Islandia, Noruega, Irlanda del Norte, Suecia, Escocia, Rusia, Bielorrusia
> 
> Bombo B: Eslovaquia, Austria, Ucrania, Luxemburgo, Bosnia y Herzegovina, Finlandia, Israel, Bulgaria, Gales, Lituania, Montenegro, Azerbaiyán, Eslovenia, Kazajstán, Albania, Estonia, Armenia, Antigua República Yugoslava de Macedonia, Chipre, Letonia, Islas Feroe, Andorra, Moldavia, San Marino, Liechtenstein, *Gibraltar**
> 
> *El Comité Ejecutivo de la UEFA ha admitido a Gibraltar como miembro provisional de la UEFA a 1 de octubre de 2012.* Esta acción viene después de una normativa del Tribunal de Arbitraje Deportivo (TAS) emitida en agosto de 2011. La decisión de incluir a la Federación de Fútbol de Gibraltar (GFA) como miembro absoluto de la UEFA se decidirá en el XXXVII Congreso Ordinario de la UEFA que tendrá lugar en Londres el próximo mes de mayo. *Según la decisión del Comité Ejecutivo de la UEFA, España y Gibraltar no podrán quedar encuadradas en el mismo grupo.*

----------


## perdiguera

Otra tontería más.
Si no pueden quedar en el mismo grupo y como creen que Gibraltar será eliminada a las primeras de cambio, pues no pasa nada.
Pero ¿qué ocurriría si Gibraltar se clasificase para la siguiente ronda? ¿o llegasen las dos a la final hipotéticamente?¿nos retiraríamos nosotros? Porque ellos no lo harían y serían campeones.
Vaya manera de tocar lo que no suena.

----------


## Luján

> http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20121123.html
> 
> Yo no sé si reirme, si poner cara de tonto, si preguntarme como puede suceder algo así, o dejarlo correr como tantas cosas que se dejan correr ocultándolas tras un tupido velo de ignorancia interesada... interesada en ocultar las grandes lagunas de este estado judicial dónde los millonarios de salen de rositas y quienes no tienen ni para comprar una barra de pan , son encarcelados por los tiempos de los tiempos... amén.


Esta es la "justicia" que pagamos doblemente. Más bien triplemente. Primero, con nuestros impuestos, segundo con las tasas y costas, y tercero, y peor, con sus errores.

Esta actuación del juez me hace pensar si de veras lo hizo así de buena fe o si hay algo (léase maletines o extorsión) detrás de cometer ese error que seguro que no se admite ni en los supuestos prácticos de los alumnos de primero de Derecho.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un "error" a base de coches, mansiones y billetes morados.

No se por que los grandes empresarios, millonarios, corruptos, no terminan entrando en la carcel. Supongo que será una tradición. Después nos quejamos cuando de fuera tiene una mala imagen de España. Yo me he dado cuenta con este intercambio, de lo que piensan de nosotros fuera. Y es acojonante, pero real.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿A 140?

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20121124/mas-ac...211241032.html




> El PP quiere subir el límite máximo de velocidad a 140 kilómetros por hora en las autopistas de peaje y, con ese objetivo, ha presentado una proposición no de ley en el Congreso para su debate en la Comisión de Seguridad Vial en la que insta al Gobierno a estudiar ese incremento. ¿Por qué? El diputado autor de la propuesta, Paco Vañó, lo explica con dos argumentos: para aumentar la utilización de estas vías que la crisis ha convertido en deficitarias, y porque los niveles de seguridad de las autopistas son tan altos, que ese alza no implicaría un riesgo adicional.


Por mi parte, no me parece mal la idea. Ahí están los alemanes con sus famosas autobahn sin límite de velocidad. Claro está, que las autobahn le dan mil vueltas a las autopistas de aquí, por no decir que allí se conduce con mucha más cabeza que por aquí abajo...

----------


## sergi1907

El problema es que si estando el límite a 120 km/h la mayoría circulan a algo más, si se sube este límite podremos encontrarnos con la mayoría de conductores a 150 km/h, con los riesgos que eso lleva.

----------


## Luján

La respuesta está en subir el limite a 140Km/h y poner más radares y más efectivos y en los sitios donde deben estar, y clavados a esa velocidad, nada del 10% de marras.

Ah, claro, y endurecer las sanciones por exceso de velocidad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Agarraos que vienen curvas. Si no tuvimos bastante con aquella que era dueña del Sol, ahora viene el dueño de la Tierra...




> *Hombre japonés pone en subasta la Tierra y las ofertas han superado ya los 100 millones de dólares*
> 
> Hombre en Japón asegura que Dios se le apareció en sueños y le permitió vender nuestro planeta para resolver sus problemas financieros; el precio inicial de poco menos de un dólar rebasó ya, luego de que el anuncio se viralizara, los 100 millones de dólares.
> 
> Nadie puede vender lo que no suyo, también existen ciertos bienes que, al menos en espíritu, se dice que no tienen dueño en específico porque nos pertenecen a todos, entre ellos, nada menos que el planeta donde vivimos.
> 
> Acaso con este pensamiento en mente, un hombre en Japón decidió poner en venta a la Tierra, comenzando con un precio inicial de 69 yenes (poco menos de un dólares), en un sitio también japonés de subastas. La oferta se viralizó en los días subsecuentes a ser publicada y pronto alcanzó los 10 mil millones de yenes (más de 100 millones de dólares).
> 
> Y aunque sin duda, por parte de los posible compradores, todo podría tratarse de una broma, al menos en el caso de quien subasta el planeta el asunto podría ser más serio, pues en la descripción del producto asegura que Dios se le apareció en sueños y le cedió el derecho a poner en venta a la Tierra, esto para ayudarlo con sus problemas financieros.
> ...


Ahora bien, no sé quién está más zaleado de la cabeza, si el que "vende" la Tierra, o el que ha pujado 100 millones.

Desde luego, hay que reconocer que el m2 vale barato barato, si toda la Tierra vale de momento 100 millones de $, quizás sea el momento de invertir en suelo...

En fin, como tienen algunos la azotea...

----------


## Luján

Hay que tener en cuenta que la ONU declaró que nadie podía poseer ningún planeta y satélite (por eso la otra pudo registrar el Sol a su nombre. NO especificaba estrellas), en principio del Sistema Solar, por lo que ese japonés debería ser detenido por apropiación indebida. Es más, todos y cada uno de nosotros podría denunciarlo por apropiación indebida de nuestras posesiones.

Y en cuanto al comprador, también detenido por comprar, a sabiendas, mercancía robada.

----------


## perdiguera

Vaya mes que llevamos, después de Miliki, anteayer muere J. L. Borau, director de furtivos, y ayer muere en Madrid Tony Leblanc, impresionante cómico.
Y el J.R. también.
Descansen en paz.
Un mes triste.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Vaya mes que llevamos, después de Miliki, anteayer muere J. L. Borau, director de furtivos, y ayer muere en Madrid Tony Leblanc, impresionante cómico.
> Y el J.R. también.
> Descansen en paz.
> Un mes triste.


Nos hemos quedado un poco huérfanos de los '70 y '80, televisivamente hablando.  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo flipo...

Congreso: 350 diputados
Senado: 266 senadores
Comunidades: *¡¡1268!!* diputados autonómicos.

¿Pero estamos locos o qué? Casi 1300 diputados sólo entre las comunidades, qué locura. Seguro que todos cobran el SMI...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Veo que no le va nada mal al Sr. Zapatero, nada mal.




> http://www.wikiblues.net/el-mayor-in...mocr%C3%A1tica
> 
> El mayor Inútil y Gafe que ha tenido la España Democrática
> 
> 
> 
> Sí... es de bochorno máximo, difundidlo todo cuanto podáis, esto es ya incalificable... esto y todo lo que ya sabemos está pasando... ¿cuánto habrá oculto y que no nos enteraremos nunca?
> 
> El mayor Inútil y Gafe que ha tenido la España Democrática va a cobrar-"agárrense"- *150.000 EUROS ANUALES de forma vitalicia*. O sea 12.500 EUROS AL MES. La cantidad es la suma de la *pensión de Expresidente 70.000€* y como *miembro del Consejo de Estado 80.000€* ya que EL INUTIL ha solicitado el ingreso, que ya podría haber renunciado como hicieron González y Aznar. Esto es gracias a una ley que el mismo Zapatero aprueba en el 2004 ( mira el tonto...) que dice que todo Expresidente es Miembro automático del Consejo General del Estado ( Un órgano , por cierto, que no sirve para nada y solo se reúne 1VEZ AL MES) ya que antiguamente no era automático, tenía que pasar por otras instancias. Gonzalez y Aznar renunciaron porque ganaban bastante más en la empresa privada, pero este ZOTE, ESTA CALAMIDAD, ESTAS 7 PLAGAS DE EGIPTO no ha encontrado NINGUNA EMPRESA PRIVADA QUE LE QUIERA, es más, le tienen miedo por gafe. Este es el Señorito Rodríguez Zapatero, un socialista que no se avegüenza de cobrar esas cantidad mientras el pueblo las pasa canutas. Por cierto que además tiene-"agárrense de nuevo si se soltaron"-*oficina, secretaria, dos funcionarios -uno de ellos con rango de director general-, y seguridad y coche oficial*. ¿ NO ES COMO PARA METERLES A TODOS EN LA CARCEL?

----------


## sergi1907

Pobrecito, con ese sueldo ¿podrá llegar a fin de mes? :Mad:

----------


## Luján

¡Chicos! ¡¡Que el pobre se tiene que pagar la construcción y la hipoteca de su chalet en la sierra leonesa!!

----------


## REEGE

Cada vez estoy más cabreado con el país donde vivo!! Estamos rodeados de chorizos e injusticias... aquí se necesita el tio de la vara o el tio que salia en los duros!!!jejeje

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, los sueldos vitaliceos. O como se escriba...
Pero no es el único impresentable que se llena los bolsillos después de destrozar este país. 
Si nos ponemos a contar, Aznar, Felipe González...
Anda que hay pocos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí, los sueldos vitaliceos. O como se escriba...
> Pero no es el único impresentable que se llena los bolsillos después de destrozar este país. 
> Si nos ponemos a contar, Aznar, Felipe González...
> Anda que hay pocos.


Ese es el problema, que hay demasiado político chupando.

Si en España hay 500.000 políticos, a una media de 3.000 €/mes (que muchos cobran bastante más), salen 21.000 millones €. A eso hay que sumar las pagas vitalicias, mas todo lo que roban muchos políticos. Conclusión: tranquilamente, los políticos se llevan más de 30.000 millones de €, eso es una aberración.

Si ya sumamos también a otros altos cargos, directores generales, etc, el montante debe ser bárbaro  :Mad: 

Sin comentarios ya la siguiente tabla...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y sin hacer nada.
Sobre todo el que está en todo lo alto, que lo más productivo que hace es caerse de vez en cuando para que se rían de él.
Y gente que ocupa cargos para los que ni siquiera está preparado.
Si es que así nos va,

NORMÁ

----------


## albertillovernel

> Ese es el problema, que hay demasiado político chupando.
> 
> Si en España hay 500.000 políticos, a una media de 3.000 /mes (que muchos cobran bastante más), salen 21.000 millones . A eso hay que sumar las pagas vitalicias, mas todo lo que roban muchos políticos. Conclusión: tranquilamente, los políticos se llevan más de 30.000 millones de , eso es una aberración.
> 
> Si ya sumamos también a otros altos cargos, directores generales, etc, el montante debe ser bárbaro


No nos dejemos llevar por el chisme fácil. No hay, sencillamente, 500.000 políticos en España. Ni 400.000. Hace unos meses un colega lo estaba comentando en Facebook e hice la cuenta; no salen más de 70-74.000, contando a todos los diputados, senadores, diputados autonómicos, provinciales, alcaldes y concejales de los 8.000 municipios y concejos (gran parte de ellos son pueblos pequeños que tienen sólo 3 representantes) 
De los 74.000 políticos, la gran mayoría son concejales sin ningún tipo de sueldo fijo (como mucho, dietas por asistencia a plenos), si fijamos unos 8.000 asalariados (considerando como tales a todos los alcaldes, que tampoco es el caso) y un sueldo promedio de 4.000/mes (que tampoco creo sean todos tan altos, aunque algunos se salen del molde), el gasto anual son 8.000x4.000x14=450 millones de . ¿mucho o poco? Mucho dinero para ganarlo con un sueldo legal, pero quizá poco si se quiere asegurar la independencia de los gobernantes frente a intereses particulares siempre dispuestos a tentarles con más dinero y agasajos. 
Podemos estar de acuerdo en que son muchos políticos, pero también es la única forma de asegurar -en teoría, que no en la práctica por motivos bien conocidos- la representación de los grupos minoritarios. El caballo de batalla de aquí a las próximas elecciones, será cambiar las reglas del juego electoral por parte de quienes gobiernan, y reducir el número de representantes públicos con la excusa del "enorme gasto" que representan y con la austeridad por bandera. Sin embargo, la verdadera motivación detrás de todo no es otra que asegurar que los dos partidos principales sigan cómodamente asentados en sus mayorías y boicotear el acceso al poder de otras opciones políticas.
Saludos!

----------


## perdiguera

Cierto, absolutamente cierto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, claro, por supuesto, Albertillo, pero hay que contar también, a los que están chupando del bote, que ya están retirados.
Pero aparte del cacho ese de la cuenta, el resto es todo cierto, y la pura verdad.

----------


## suer

Estoy de acuerdo con Albertillo,  la reuducción del número de concejales, diputados nacionales, autonómicos, etc... a los únicos que favorecen es a los grandes partidos. De esta manera se evitan la presencia de partidos minoritarios, muchos de los cuales se comportan como moscas co***neras, alguno vestido de Elvis,  y que van haciendo salir a palestra algunos asuntillos que molestan a alguien o algunos.

A veces también es cierto que hemos de poner en cuarentena algunas de las informaciones que van rodando por internet y que se tendrían que contrastar con otras fuentes.

Esta semana he leido que un exalto cargo británico del gobierno de Margaret Teacher pretende denunciar a 10.000 tuiteros por redifundir unos falsos rumores sobre él. Sus abogados dicen que hay suficiente base legal para denunciar a todos los que redifundieron esos rumores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Estoy de acuerdo con Albertillo,  la reuducción del número de concejales, diputados nacionales, autonómicos, etc... a los únicos que favorecen es a los grandes partidos. De esta manera se evitan la presencia de partidos minoritarios, muchos de los cuales se comportan como moscas co***neras, alguno vestido de Elvis,  y que van haciendo salir a palestra algunos asuntillos que molestan a alguien o algunos.
> 
> A veces también es cierto que hemos de poner en cuarentena algunas de las informaciones que van rodando por internet y que se tendrían que contrastar con otras fuentes.
> 
> *Esta semana he leido que un exalto cargo británico del gobierno de Margaret Teacher pretende denunciar a 10.000 tuiteros por redifundir unos falsos rumores sobre él. Sus abogados dicen que hay suficiente base legal para denunciar a todos los que redifundieron esos rumores.*


Pues como se pongan ya a censurar estos medios electrónicos, es cuando lavan a empezar a cagar.

----------


## Luján

> Pues como se pongan ya a censurar estos medios electrónicos, es cuando lavan a empezar a cagar.


Denunciar por creer que se han quebrado sus derechos, por ejemplo a la propia imagen, al honor, a la intimidad, etc., es lo que tiene que hacer.

La libertad de expresión no está por encima de ciertos derechos, como los arriba mencionados. Y no todo puede escudarse en dicho derecho.


Si yo hago correr un rumor sobre ti que es falso y afecta a alguno de tus derechos (ya de entrada el de la propia imagen y el del honor) estás en tu derecho de denunciarme. Y eso no puede ser considerado, de ningún modo, censura.

En cambio, si el rumor que hago correr resulta que es cierto, no puedes denunciarme por difamación. Quizás por revelación de secretos u otras figuras. Aquí, quizás, sí se podría hablar de censura.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Denunciar por creer que se han quebrado sus derechos, por ejemplo a la propia imagen, al honor, a la intimidad, etc., es lo que tiene que hacer.
> 
> La libertad de expresión no está por encima de ciertos derechos, como los arriba mencionados. Y no todo puede escudarse en dicho derecho.
> 
> 
> Si yo hago correr un rumor sobre ti que es falso y afecta a alguno de tus derechos (ya de entrada el de la propia imagen y el del honor) estás en tu derecho de denunciarme. Y eso no puede ser considerado, de ningún modo, censura.
> 
> En cambio, si el rumor que hago correr resulta que es cierto, no puedes denunciarme por difamación. Quizás por revelación de secretos u otras figuras. Aquí, quizás, sí se podría hablar de censura.


Sí, por supuesto, si te acoges a la Ley, es así.
Pero de todas formas los usuarios, lo tacharán de censura, aunque legalmente no lo sea.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si es que...

http://www.larazon.es/noticia/1983-suspenso-general

Encuesta-examen a los jóvenes españoles
Suspenso general

Los jóvenes desconocen cuestiones básicas de Geografía e Historia de Bachillerato. Tampoco aciertan a la hora de ubicar el origen de la actual bandera española. las «lagunas» se extienden también a nuestro pasado político más reciente. 

9 Diciembre 12 - - J. V. Echagüe
MADRID- No saben o no contestan. Ésta es una de las respuestas frecuentes de nuestros jóvenes cuando se les plantean cuestiones educativas que, en teoría, deberían tener «frescas» tras haber terminado el Bachillerato. Así lo revela la encuesta de NC Report elaborada para LA RAZÓN, y que ha contado con la participación de 140 españoles de entre 18 y 20 años pertenecientes a todo el territorio peninsular. ¿El resultado?  Que las «lagunas» de nuestros jóvenes son más que evidentes. Empezando por los propios símbolos nacionales: un 77% no ubica el origen de los colores de la actual bandera española en el siglo XVIII, siendo una de las opciones más elegidas la época de la II República –25,7%–.

En Geografía, más suspensos que aprobados. Un 60% –35% de fallos y 25% no contestaron– desconoce que el Ebro nace en Cantabria, concretamente en la localidad de Fontibre. Mientras, un 65% tampoco acertó a la hora de situar el pico más alto de la Península Ibérica: el Mulhacén, en Sierra Nevada. Con todo, sí que atinaron de manera mayoritaria al localizar a la Cordillera Cantábrica como emplazamiento de los Picos de Europa: apenas un 30% de respuestas incorrectas. 

Si pasamos a Historia, los resultados son desiguales. Ocho de cada diez jóvenes españoles desconocen hasta qué siglo permanecieron los romanos en la Península Ibérica –en torno al siglo V– y un poco más de la mitad –50,7%–  ignoraba que la pérdida de las últimas colonias españolas  se produjo en 1898. Además, desconocen de forma mayoritaria –un 89%– que los restos encontrados en el yacimiento de la Sierra de Atapuerca , y que corresponden a la especie homínida más antigua de Europa, responden al nombre de Homo antecessor. 

Podemos decir que aciertan cuando un 55,7% sitúa a la ciudad italiana de Génova como lugar de nacimiento de Cristóbal Colón –dato comúnmente aceptado aunque no del todo contrastado–. Y de lo que albergan pocas dudas es de que la ciudad vasca bombardeada en 1937 responde al nombre de Guernica: un 54,3% acertó la respuesta, aunque un nada desdeñable 45,7% no dio con la solución. Tampoco fallaron con la pregunta «trampa»: ¿El Quijote está escrito en prosa o en verso? Sólo dos de cada diez optaron por la segunda opción. 

Las deficiencias se hacen más notables si nos centramos en nuestro pasado más reciente. No sorprende que siete de cada diez jóvenes conozcan que nuestro territorio está compuesto por 17 comunidades autónomas. Y también atinan cuando contestan que Don Juan Carlos no tiene potestad a la hora de nombrar al presidente del Gobierno. Sin embargo, desconocen que la población vizcaína en la que fue asesinado Miguel Ángel Blanco respondía al nombre de Ermua –un 35% de aciertos– o que nuestra actual Constitución fue redactada por siete ponentes –un abrumador 94,3% de respuestas incorrectas–.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, el que ha escrito el artículo tampoco anda muy fino, las últimas colonias no se perdieron en 1898, la última colonia se ocupó ilegalmente mediante un acto de guerra en 1975, y aún hoy, el Sáhara sigue siendo territorio español _de iure_ ante del Derecho Internacional y la ONU, ocupado ilegalmente por Marruecos.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, el que ha escrito el artículo tampoco anda muy fino, las últimas colonias no se perdieron en 1898, la última colonia se ocupó ilegalmente mediante un acto de guerra en 1975, y aún hoy, el Sáhara sigue siendo territorio español _de iure_ ante del Derecho Internacional y la ONU, ocupado ilegalmente por Marruecos.


Curiosamente, el Sáhara Occidental no solía denominarse colonia. Al menos no en la época contemporánea. Al igual que tampoco se les llama colonias a Ceuta, Melilla (olvidadas en la composición del territorio) y los islotes mediterráneos (Chafarinas, Perejil, Alborán, Velez-Gomera, etc.).

----------


## Los terrines

Yo recuerdo que en mi época escolar se estudiaban como provincias africanas (Sahara español, Sidi Ifni,Guinea Española, Ceuta y Melillla); mirad los que he tomado de la wikipedia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81frica_espa%C3%B1ola

"África española

Colonias españolas en África durante el siglo XX.

África Española es la denominación que se daba a los territorios africanos bajo soberanía o protectorado español, especialmente aplicada a las dependencias coloniales del Protectorado Español de Marruecos formado por las zonas del Rif al norte y Cabo Juby al sur, Sahara Español (actual Sahara Occidental), Guinea Española (actual Guinea Ecuatorial) y Cabo Juby. Las islas Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla, así como las plazas de soberanía conforman junto a las demás entidades territoriales y con integridad plena, el territorio nacional de España."

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Teniendo en cuenta el caire del medio, cabe pensar que lo que ha intentado, sibilinamente, es decir ¡fijáos como está la educación con esto de las autonomías!
También hay que decir que la muestra tomada, 140 personas, no es que sea muy representativa. No llega a tres personas por provincia.
Lo de las colonias, como dice F. Lázaro, es una metedura de pata, no del redactor en este caso, sino de los autores de la mini encuesta, que los descalifica a ellos más que a los encuestados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Creo que con ver la imagen, sobran las palabras...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estamos sacando al país adelante...

----------


## sergi1907

*
Una noticia que empieza a ser, por desgracia, demasiado común*


La policía ha encontrado dos armas en el lugar del tiroteo.

Al menos tres personas han fallecido y otras tres han resultado heridas en un tiroteo en un colegio de Connecticut esta mañana. La policía local bloqueó el acceso a la escuela infantil al recibir las primeras informaciones del suceso en el que uno de los tiradores habría herido varias veces de bala a una persona en las oficinas del centro, aunque todavía se desconoce aún la gravedad de sus heridas.

Según declaraciones de una testigo de los hechos a CNN, el director del colegio y el psicólogo también habrían fallecido en el tiroteo, que comenzó en los pasillos del centro. La policía de Newtown sí ha confirmado que en el ataque participaron dos tiradores y que uno de ellos habría fallecido, aunque aún no ha trascendido si fue reducido por los agentes o se quitó la vida. El diario local Hartford Courant también ha adelantado que hay menores entre las víctimas, que han sido trasladadas al Hospital Danbury de la localidad y que una de ellas es un profesor que ha recibido un disparo en el pie. El hospital ha emitido un comunicado pero no ha compartido detalles sobre el estado de las víctimas.

El tiroteo tuvo lugar cerca de las 9.40 de la mañana (15.40 hora peninsular) y varios medios locales informaron que hasta una hora después todavía quedaban menores -entre cuatro y ocho años- dentro del colegio. Las autoridades cerraron el acceso a todos los colegios de la zona por precaución y pidieron a los padres que no se acercaran a la escuela de Newtown hasta que la situación no estuviera controlada. Los estudiantes fueron evacuados a una zona segura casi dos horas después del ataque.

La policía ha recuperado dos pistolas automáticas en el colegio, según la cadena NBC, aunque todavía no ha revelado ningún detalle sobre cómo habría accedido el tirador al centro escolar, si está vinculado con alguno de los empleados o los alumnos, ni el motivo que le habría llevado a atacar la escuela. El suceso no cumple con patrones de tiroteos anteriores como el del instituto Columbine o en la Universidad de Virginia Tech, donde el autor de los disparos eran alumnos del centro.

Alexis Wasik, de ocho años, declaró a CNN que la policía hizo recuento de todos los menores antes de dejarles abandonar la escuela y que debían caminar acompañados de otro alumno. "No entendemos cómo ha podido entrar nadie en el colegio, es casi imposible", se preguntaba el padre de la menor. Wasik afirmó que todos los padres habían recibido una llamada de la policía informándoles de lo sucedido en el centro y de los procedimientos a seguir para recoger a sus hijos.

Las imágenes en directo de la cadena de televisión norteamericana muestran que uno de los vehículos ha sido rodeado por la policía en el aparcamiento de la escuela, pero las autoridades no han confirmado que se trate del coche del tirador ni qué les ha llevado a aislarlo.

http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...02_311805.html

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de ver en Antena3 la noticia... que escalofríos!!
Como puede haber semejantes personajes en éste mundo.
No hay derecho a éstos sucesos.
Éstos enfermos no merecen ni nacer. :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para ésto si que se mueven...




> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/1...356117964.html
> 
> *El PSOE tilda de 'atraco democrático' quitar el sueldo a los diputados en Castilla-La Mancha*
> 
> El secretario general del PSOE de Castilla-La Mancha, Emiliano García-Page, ha tachado hoy de "desvergüenza" y de "atraco democrático" la retirada de los sueldos y de la dedicación exclusiva a los parlamentarios regionales, pues es una medida que sólo pretende "silenciar la voz de los diputados".


¿Y no es una "desvergüenza" y un "atraco democrático" lo que nos estáis haciendo los políticos y banqueros con nosotros?

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elconfidencial.com/econom...or-ypf-111645/

*Admitida a trámite la demanda de Repsol contra Argentina por YPF*

El Centro Internacional de Arreglo de Diferencias Relativas a Inversiones (Ciadi) ha admitido a trámite la demanda presentada por Repsol y Repsol Butano contra Argentina por la expropiación de un 51% de YPF.

Esta demanda ha sido admitida a trámite en un tiempo menor que otros procedimientos, apenas quince días, y consolida a *Argentina como el país del mundo con más denuncias ante los tribunales de arbitraje, cerca de medio centenar.*

En una notificación remitida a las partes, la secretaria general del Ciadi, Mag Kinnear, comunica el registro de la demanda de Repsol y emplaza a los interesados a remitir varios documentos con información sobre el contencioso.

Repsol y el Gobierno argentino ya han prefijado una fórmula para la constitución del tribunal de arbitraje. En todo caso, el Ciadi les emplaza a comunicar cualquier estipulación previa en la que se haya convenido el número de árbitros del proceso, su método de nombramiento. Además, les invita a constituir el tribunal tan pronto como sea posible y les remite la lista de los miembros del Ciadi con funciones de conciliadores y árbitros.

La compañía española había presentado su demanda una vez transcurrido el plazo de seis meses desde que se notificó formalmente a Argentina la existencia de la controversia acerca de la expropiación a la compañía española de las participaciones de control de YPF y de YPF Gas. Repsol decidió denunciar a Argentina por violación del Acuerdo para la Promoción y Protección Recíproca de Inversiones entre el Reino de España y la República Argentina, de 1991.

Repsol y la también demandante Repsol Butano ya han indicado que, en sus escritos de alegaciones, concretarán las reparaciones y compensaciones que reclamarán a Argentina, "sin perjuicio de la posibilidad de las partes de poner fin al procedimiento en cualquier momento en caso de alcanzarse un acuerdo entre ellas".

El Ciadi, con sede en Washington, es una de las cinco organizaciones que integran el Banco Mundial y es la principal institución en materia de arreglo de diferencias relativas a inversiones internacionales.

Proceso

Una vez admitida a trámite la demanda y notificada la decisión a las partes por parte del Ciadi, deberá constituirse el tribunal de arbitraje y los afectados deberán presentar sus escritos de alegaciones completos sobre el fondo del asunto.

Tras ese momento, los procedimientos suelen tener una duración media de entre 3 y 6 años. En primer lugar, se celebrará una vista preliminar para determinar cuestiones de procedimiento como, por ejemplo, el idioma del arbitraje, el número y el orden de los escritos y los plazos dentro de los cuales deben ser presentados. A falta de acuerdo entre las partes, estos extremos serán fijados por el tribunal.

Tras el proceso, el Ciadi emitirá un laudo, cuyo cumplimiento es obligatorio y definitivo para las partes y no puede ser objeto de apelación ni de cualquier otro recurso, salvo en los casos excepcionales previstos en el convenio.

"Expropiación ilícita"

Repsol considera que la expropiación del 51% de su filial argentina supone una "expropiación ilícita" y una violación del Derecho internacional, ya que, entre otros motivos, tiene carácter discriminatorio al afectar solo a la compañía española, y no a otros inversores en YPF.

Además, denuncia que el Gobierno argentino no ha acreditado la existencia de una causa de utilidad pública ni ha respetado las disposiciones legales para llevar a cabo la expropiación, ya que no se ha realizado pago u ofrecimiento de pago alguno.

Repsol también denuncia ante el organismo internacional que Argentina ha incumplido sus obligaciones de protección y justo trato a la inversión extranjera, al tiempo que ha incumplido los estatutos de YPF, en los que se le emplazaba a lanzar una OPA para tomar el control de la empresa.

----------


## REEGE

*todavia sigue mourinho en el madrid????????*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *todavia sigue mourinho en el madrid????????*


Los jugadores quisieron cargarse a Mourinho, y ahora Mourinho se las está devolviendo...

----------


## sergi1907

> Los jugadores quisieron cargarse a Mourinho, y ahora Mourinho se las está devolviendo...


Sí, pero así el unico que pierde es el propio Real Madrid. 
Supongo que para los que sois sus aficionados no os gusta mucho toda esta situación, no creo que sea lo que este club se merece.

----------


## perdiguera

Ni Mouriño ni la troupe que le rodea tienen la altura moral que requiere el cargo de entrenador del Real Madrid. Y cuanto más tiempo estén más dura será la caída.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mourinho, a sabiendas de que va a la calle a final de temporada, la va a liar antes de irse, porque se han portado mal con él.
Y sabe que por mucho que la lie no lo pueden echar antes, porque seguro que tiene una buena clausura.

----------


## Los terrines

> Mourinho, a sabiendas de que va a la calle a final de temporada, la va a liar antes de irse, porque se han portado mal con él.
> Y sabe que por mucho que la lie no lo pueden echar antes, porque seguro que tiene una buena clausura.


Qué pasa, embalses al 100%, que se tiene que ir a un convento (de clausura)?

----------


## F. Lázaro

A LAS 15:40

http://www.hoy.es/20121226/local/bad...212261702.html

*Se derrumba un lateral de Puerta Trinidad en Badajoz*



La pericia al volante de Carlos Javier González le evitó quedar sepultado bajo los restos de la Puerta Trinidad. A las cuatro menos veinte de esta tarde cruzaba el puente de San Roque en dirección a la ronda del Pilar en su Renault Megane, a la altura de la vía rápida sintió como las piedras de la parte baja del monumento salieron despedidas impactando con su coche y antes de que toda la pared se viniera abajo, en décimas de segundo, dio un volantazo que le llevó casi al otro lado de la calzada.

El conductor esquivó el derrumbe y afortunadamente los únicos daños del siniestro se limitan a los bollos en la carrocería del Megane. Su propietario fue trasladado al Perpetuo Socorro para que los médicos le tomaran la tensión y le ayudaran a controlar los nervios tras el susto. Pocos minutos después llegaron los bomberos y la Policía Local, que acordonó la zona hasta que se descartó cualquier peligro de réplica. Tanto el alcalde de la ciudad, Miguel Celdrán, como el concejal de Urbanismo, Celestino Rodolfo, explicaron que la causa del siniestro se debe a las filtraciones por las lluvias en el interior de la pared. Con el paso del tiempo el agua ha ido agrietando la construcción hasta reventarla.

En un primer análisis de los técnicos municipales, se sospecha que la borrasca de Nochebuena pudo acentuar su deterioro. A los pocos minutos de lo ocurrido, tanto responsables municipales como testigos se congratulaban de la fortuna del siniestro porque el aparatoso derribo podría haber alcanzado a algún peatón

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Cómo podríamos definir ésto? No se me ocurre ninguna palabra sin saltarme las normas...

----------


## jlois

Ellos se lo guisan... ellos se lo comen... y por muchos que seamos quienes firmemos iniciativas de ese tipo para que en algun momento se cambien esas reglamentaciones, ellos mismos las echarán abajo con esa terminología tan legal... eso sí, legal con las leyes que ellos mismos aprueban de forma unánime. Cada vez veo más negro nuestro futuro, cada vez veo más imposible que todo se solucione de una forma rápida y efectiva. Lo cierto es que poseemos un arco político muy peculiar y del cual... no me merece ni la más mínima credibilidad ni fiabilidad.

Como tu bien dices, Federico, no hay palabras apropiadas para definir todo esto sin entrar en unos términos un tanto poco adecuados a lo que perseguimos en el foro.

----------


## sergi1907

Explicar esto y cumplir las normas del foro es imposible.

Una vegüenza :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Seguro que los políticos, banqueros, sindicalistas y demás fauna ibérica también hicieron lo mismo...




> http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...bundos-112081/
> 
> *Policías de patrulla repartieron en Nochebuena jamón y langostinos de su cena entre vagabundos*
> 
> Agentes de la Policía Nacional de servicio durante la pasada Nochebuena en el distrito Centro de Madrid decidieron repartir parte de su cena entre los vagabundos que pasaban esa noche al raso en varias de las principales plazas de la capital. El inesperado menú incluía jamón y chorizo ibérico, langostinos, queso, empanadas o pasteles, entre otros alimentos.
> 
> "Se sorprendían mucho cuando veían a la Policía acercarse para ofrecerles comida. No lo habían visto nunca", relata uno de los agentes que esa noche decidieron compartir su cena y la de sus compañeros entre varias personas sin hogar en los aledaños de la Gran Vía, la Plaza Mayor y la plaza de Jacinto Benavente.
> 
> La iniciativa surgió después de varios años comprobando que en la Nochebuena acababan sin consumir mucha de la comida en la Comisaría. "No tenemos mucho tiempo para comer, entre 30 y 40 minutos, por lo que sobra mucha comida y sabemos que hay gente que la necesita", explica este agente cuyo turno comenzaba a las 22 horas del día 24 y finalizaba el 25 a las 8.00 horas.

----------


## aberroncho

Un joven muere y su madre y su novia salen ilesas al caer su coche al pantano en Iznájar.

La pequeña aldea iznajeña de Fuente del Conde despertó ayer de la resaca de la Nochevieja con la trágica noticia del fallecimiento de uno de sus vecinos, un joven de 19 años cuyo cadáver se sigue buscando hoy en el fondo del pantano junto al vehículo en el que viajaba con su madre y su novia.

El accidente ocurrió muy cerca del puente a la salida del pueblo, en el mirador existente en el kilómetro 47,700 de la A-333. Los tres regresaban sobre las nueve de la mañana de una fiesta en la localidad a la que la mujer, de 46 años, había ido a recoger a los jóvenes para llevarlos a casa. En ese momento se dirigían al núcleo rural de Los Juncares, donde reside la chica con su familia. Pero el fatal destino quiso que un acto de prudencia se convirtiera en la peor de las tragedias que puede sufrir una madre. Poco se sabe acerca de qué pudo ocurrir para que el vehículo, un Renault Kangoo, se saliera de la vía en ese magnífico mirador que hace una curva, protegido por una valla de madera y con espacio suficiente para el aparcamiento, se despeñara hacia el agua unos 50 metros ladera abajo. Milagrosamente, las dos mujeres lograron salir del agua con vida, tan solo con heridas leves aunque fuertemente conmocionadas, mientras que el muchacho quedó atrapado. Tras recibir el aviso del 061, enseguida se trasladaron también al lugar del suceso los bomberos de Lucena, la Guardia Civil y la Policía Local, quienes ya entonces aventuraron un rescate laborioso, dada la gran profundidad que tiene el pantano en esa zona y que supera los 50 metros.

BUZOS Rápidamente se llamó a un buzo de la vecina localidad de Rute, que se internó en las aguas del embalse y bajó hasta una profundidad cercana a los 30 metros. Sin embargo, este joven especialista en buceo no pudo localizar el vehículo, por lo que se avisó al equipo de Actividades Subacuáticas de la Guardia Civil, con base en Sevilla, que llegó a primera hora de la tarde. Entretanto, en el lugar se vivían escenas de intenso dolor entre los familiares del joven fallecido, que residía en la Fuente del Conde, donde su padre, de unos 45 años, es una persona muy conocida y trabaja en el sector agrícola.

Durante la tarde los buzos de la Guardia Civil trabajaron tanto en el exterior como dentro del pantano, aunque les fue imposible localizar el vehículo siniestrado, por lo que hoy está previsto reanudar las labores de búsqueda a primera hora de la mañana.

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...ar_772046.html

----------


## Varanya

He observado que en las nuevas gráficas de embalses.net se ha añadido una curva adicional a las que se representaban normalmente, de forma que se puede ver el año en curso y los dos anteriores, mientras que antes sólo se veía el actual y el anterior, a parte de la media de 10 años.

Me parece una gran idea y os agradezco la innovación. Además creo que el color elegido es acertado.

Y ahora una pregunta: ¿la curva de la media de 10 años se recalcula cada año?

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> He observado que en las nuevas gráficas de embalses.net se ha añadido una curva adicional a las que se representaban normalmente, de forma que se puede ver el año en curso y los dos anteriores, mientras que antes sólo se veía el actual y el anterior, a parte de la media de 10 años.
> 
> Me parece una gran idea y os agradezco la innovación. Además creo que el color elegido es acertado.
> 
> *Y ahora una pregunta: ¿la curva de la media de 10 años se recalcula cada año?*
> 
> Saludos


Supongo que sí.

Lo lógico es que con cada año vencido, la curva de 10 años se modifique, tomando siempre los 10 años vencidos más recientes.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
A mí, lo que ma ha dejado transtornado ha sido el comprobar que no tenemos la información "a tiempo real"...

----------


## sergi1907

Desde que empezó el año ya no funciona, esperemos que sólo sea algo puntual.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mirad como está un parquecito al lado de mi casa, parque tenerías. Solo tiene 2 semanas construido y ya está así, con alguna papelera rota o medio rota... :Mad:  Las fotos son de Manuel Sagredo, que las ha compartido en Facebook.

----------


## sergi1907

Una vergüenza :Mad: 

Es triste pero en esto se está convirtiendo el país en el que vivimos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los parque son puntos de encuentro y/o botellódromos.
Eso se ve en todas las localidades con gente joven. Sin excepción.

----------


## perdiguera

Pero eso no quita que muchos jóvenes sean tan guarros como para dejar el espacio público de tal guisa aunque yo creo que debe ser fácil encontrar muchos jóvenes que no son así pero no se hacen notar.

----------


## REEGE

Para todos éstos actos de vandalismo, no existe castigo... No hay educación por parte de un tanto por ciento muy elevado de jóvenes de nuestro país. Éstos días yo he sufrido en mi fachada pintadas de unos críos y tres pinchazos en el coche y nadie ha sido... Y encima un grupo de chavales han alquilado la casa de enfrente para hacer sus fiestas y no veáis el ruido y la mierda que hay en mi calle.
Me río yo de hay más educación, mas respeto y se recicla más que antes... En mi barrio tenemos contenedores de vidrio, papel y plástico y otros de basuras y siempre que voy a echar mis bolsas, veo en el de basura, esas tres cosas que tienen a 5 metros (vidrio, papel y plástico)

----------


## FEDE

El pasado 23 de diciembre, ví desde la ventana de la cocina de mi casa, como unos críos de unos 13 años le pegaban dos patadas a los espejos del coche de mi mujer se los rompían y salían corriendo, yo baje lijero en babuchas y logré cojer a uno, el cuál decía qué el no había sido, ni conocía ha los demás, así que llamé ha la Policia Local, la cuál se presento al cuarto de hora y me dijo que siendo menor de edad no tenían derecho ni ha interrogar al chaval, al cuál dejaron marchar, así que me ha tocado pagar los espejos  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

FEDE, ese policía no tenía ganas de trabajar, pues SI que puede (y debe, es su trabajo) identificar y retener al menor, contactar a sus padres y proceder a realizar las diligencias oportunas, una vez que su tutor legal ha llegado.

Los menores no son intocables. Las leyes cada día los protegen más y les piden menos, pero no son intocables.


A la próxima, dos tortas.


Lástima de sociedad. Pero la culpa no es del colegio. Es de los padres que tienen nuestra edad. La escuela enseña conocimientos, los padres son los que tienen que educar. Esos padres de los que hablo, lo han tenido todo muy fácil, porque sus padres (los abuelos de los chiquillos de hoy en día) ya se deslomaron a trabajar por su familia. Y como lo han tenido todo muy fácil, sus hijos no han visto lo que es sufrir para tener algo que echarse a la boca.

Nos sigue la generación del "si te portas bien hay superpremio, si te portas mal, no es super"

El año pasado, o el anterior, mi novia tuvo más de una "anécdota" con los críos a los que les daba clase en la academia de la que de vez en cuando nos llaman. Un demonio de 9 años la estaba llamando para enseñarle algo y ella estaba ocupada con otro alumno, y al susodicho no se le ocurrió otra cosa que lanzarle el lápiz a la cabeza justo cuando ella se daba la vuelta, con tan buena fortuna que le pasó rozando el ojo, pero sin darle. A la crítica de mi novia, el chaval respondió, ni corto ni perezoso "pero si no te he dado", como si la mala acción solo se hubiese realizado si el lápiz la dejaba tuerta. No entendía que el lanzamiento de lápiz no es (aún) deporte olímpico. El castigo consistió en dejarle sin recreo y sin la hora de entretenimiento en el aula de informática. A medio castigo, fue y preguntó "¿Qué tengo que hacer para que me quites el castigo?". La respuesta, "¿Quitarte el castigo? De eso nada. Pórtate bien y no tendrás otro". Esto nos llevó a pensar que en su casa, si se porta mal tiene castigo, y si acto seguido se porta bien, se le levanta el castigo, con lo que el castigo pierde por completo su eficacia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por desgracia, esas imágenes está ya uno acostumbrado a verlas. Hoy en día, gran parte de los jóvenes han perdido todo el respeto, tanto hacia los espacios como hacia las personas, y el segundo aspecto es aún mucho más grave que el primero. Antes como liaras alguna, te daban una buena manta de ostias. Ahora es todo lo contrario, encima de denuncian por darle un darle un par de tortas bien dadas y encima son capaces hasta de meterte en la cárcel, visto como está la justicia...

Para estos individuos, había un remedio muy efectivo: la mili. Allí los iban a poner en vereda rápido...






> Lástima de sociedad. Pero la culpa no es del colegio. Es de los padres que tienen nuestra edad. La escuela enseña conocimientos, los padres son los que tienen que educar. Esos padres de los que hablo, lo han tenido todo muy fácil, porque sus padres (los abuelos de los chiquillos de hoy en día) ya se deslomaron a trabajar por su familia. Y como lo han tenido todo muy fácil, sus hijos no han visto lo que es sufrir para tener algo que echarse a la boca.


Eso pasa por lo que pasa. Hoy lo tienen todo en la mano.

Si tuvieran que levantarse a las 5 de la mañana los fines de semana como hacía un servidor cuando tenía trabajo, íbamos a ver los valientes del botellón y otros...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> A la próxima, dos tortas.


Y si le pegas las dos tortas a uno por hacer lo que han comentado, el que vas a ser perdiendo eres tú. 

Una cosa que me hizo mucha gracia ocurrió hace dos semanas. Un grupo de gitanos menores entraron a robar dos días consecutivos a un supermercado de Hellín. Las personas que estaban comprando y lo vieron le llamaban la atención, hasta que un hombre le cogió y le decía "pero no ves que te han visto robar, ¡dévuelvelo!" y el como respuesta le pegó un puñetazo y casualmente un policía que estaba allí comprando le dijo al hombre que si le tocaba se buscaría la ruina.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y si le pegas las dos tortas a uno por hacer lo que han comentado, el que vas a ser perdiendo eres tú. 
> 
> Una cosa que me hizo mucha gracia ocurrió hace dos semanas. Un grupo de gitanos menores entraron a robar dos días consecutivos a un supermercado de Hellín. Las personas que estaban comprando y lo vieron le llamaban la atención, hasta que un hombre le cogió y le decía "pero no ves que te han visto robar, ¡dévuelvelo!" y el como respuesta le pegó un puñetazo y casualmente un policía que estaba allí comprando le dijo al hombre que si le tocaba se buscaría la ruina.


Eso es seguro. Algunos abusan de la "intocabilidad" que tiene por ser menores. Y se aprovechan bien.
Yo he visto a más de uno más de una vez, decir, con una tranquilidad y chuleria: "Cuidaito con lo que haces, que soy menor".

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y por qué tienen que tener siempre esa inviolabilidad? La respuesta que ha oído embalses al 100% indica que saben, conocen y abusan de la minoría de edad; en esos casos no puede ser un atenuante dicha minoría de edad, más bien al contrario, frente a ése tipo de respuestas que demuestran altanería y conocimiento de causa yo aplicaría todo el peso de la ley.
Razón y mucha tienen los que, como Luján o FEDE, piden castigos corporales a los que abusan de su condición de menores con actuaciones que parecen más propias de mayores de edad. Hoy en día la mayoría de edad mental, aquella que permite discernir entre lo que está bien y mal, está mucho más cerca de los 10 años que de los 18. En mi opinión, claro. Y eso exige varias acciones, la primera la educación parental, otra el señalamiento social, otra la modificación legal, otra la acción judicial, con jueces ad hoc, y por último la segregación social de los que incurran en esos hechos.
Claro que sin la primera, que se debe mamar, las demás como que sobran.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Fallece un niño tras ser atropellado por una carroza de la Cabalgata de Reyes en Málaga*

*El suceso ha tenido lugar a las 17.30 horas, momentos después de comenzar el cortejo de la Cabalgata de Reyes Magos
*



Un niño de seis años ha fallecido este sábado tras ser atropellado por una de las carrozas que compone el cortejo de la Cabalgata de Reyes Magos de Málaga. El suceso ha tenido lugar a las 17.30 horas, justo momentos después de la salida de la cabalgata, en la calle General Torrijos. Los servicios sanitarios intentaron reanimar al niño sin resultado alguno.

Según han afirmado varios testigos presenciales, el niño se agachó para coger caramelos cuando resultó atropellado por la carroza. La cabalgata ha estado interrumpida duarante unos minutos, pero se volvió a poner marcha. Las autoridades competentes han decidido que el recorrido de la cabalgata se agilice y se ha suspendido la ofrenda de los Reyes. El Ayuntamiento decreta dos días de luto por el niño.

Fuente: abcdesevilla

----------


## perdiguera

Una horrible tragedia, en el momento de máxima ilusión de los pequeños.
Rabia y dolor. Mi más sincero pésame a los familiares.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Muere una mujer cuando paseaba junto a su marido por una carretera*

*El atropello se ha producido a unos 200 metros de Morón de la Frontera, en el tramo Zona de Jesús
*


Una mujer ha fallecido y su marido ha resultado herido en una pierna al ser atropellados por un vehículo cuando paseaban por una carretera a las afueras de Morón de la Frontera. 

Fuentes del servicio de emergencias 112 han informado que el accidente ha ocurrido hacia las 15:40 horas, cuando un particular dio aviso del atropello de una pareja que paseaba por la carretera que une Morón con Pruna. El suceso se ha producido a unos 200 metros de Morón de la Frontera, en un tramo conocido como Zona de Jesús. 

El 112 dio aviso a la Guardia Civil, Policía Local de Morón y servicios sanitarios, que nada pudieron hacer por salvar la vida de la esposa. Su marido, lesionado en una pierna, fue trasladado al hospital de Valme de Sevilla. 

Se trata de un matrimonio que paseaba habitualmente por la zona y las primeras informaciones apuntan a un posible deslumbramiento del conductor del vehículo como causa del accidente.




*Muere un niño de nueve años en un accidente de tráfico en Córdoba
*
*El menor ha sido atropellado en la N-432, a la altura del municipio cordobés de Espiel
*
Un niño de tan solo nueve años de edad ha fallecido este sábado tras ser atropellado, en circunstancias que se desconocen por el momento, en la carretera nacional 432, dentro del término municipal de Espiel, en la provincia de Córdoba. Fuentes del Servicio de Emergencias del 112 en Andalucía han explicado a Europa Press que ha sido sobre las 16.15 horas cuando han recibido aviso por parte de servicios sanitarios de que requerían la presencia de la Guardia Civil en el kilómetro 18 de la mencionada vía a consecuencia de un atropello.

Así las cosas, el accidente ha ocurrido en la mencionada vía, que une Badajoz con la Comunidad andaluza, en las proximidades de una residencia de personas mayores si bien aún no ha trascendido cómo ha ocurrido el suceso. Hasta el lugar de los hechos se desplazaron agentes de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico y efectivos sanitarios del 061, que en un principio movilizaron el helicóptero, si bien finalmente no pudieron hacer nada por salvarle la vida al pequeño.

Vaya tarde de Reyes.
Mi pésame a todas las familias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Quién dijo crisis? Ole ahí, con un par...  :Mad: 




> http://www.alertadigital.com/2011/06...euros-anuales/
> 
> *La casta no entiende de crisis: Fernández de la Vega blinda su jubilación y pasa a cobrar 142.367 euros anuales*
> 
> 
> 
> Fernández de la Vega duplica su sueldo y blinda su jubilación. La ex vicepresidenta pasa a cobrar 142.367 euros anuales. A cuatro años de retirarse se garantiza percibir *más de diez veces la pensión mínima de por vida.*
> 
> A partir de ahora De la Vega *pasará de ingresar 73.486 euros brutos anuales a alcanzar los 142.367*. Esta sustancial mejora en las retribuciones de la ex política es consecuencia de que durante dos años percibirá dos sueldos: 83.578 euros como miembro del Consejo de Estado y el 80% de su salario como vicepresidenta del Gobierno, como indemnización por haber cesado en el cargo (58.789 euros).
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Todos, absolutamente todos los cargos, altos y bajos, tienen muertos en el armario. No se libra ninguno.

----------


## sergi1907

Otras tres personas están graves y una veintena tienen heridas leves a causa del choque, en el que se han visto implicados una docena de vehículos a la altura de Castelldans







Una persona ha resultado muerta esta mañana en un accidente múltiple en el que se han visto implicados al menos una docena de vehículos en la autopista AP-2, a la altura de Castelldans (Lleida), según han informado a LaVanguardia.com fuentes de Servei Català de Trànsit. También hay seis heridos críticos, tres graves y 22 leves. Algunas personas que estaban atrapadas ya han sido rescatadas y evacuadas. La víctima mortal era pasajera de una furgoneta. Entre los vehículos implicados hay tres camiones, seis turismos, dos furgonetas y un autocar.
El accidente, que ha tenido lugar poco antes de las 10 de la mañana, se ha producido por causas desconocidas, pero en la zona hay una densa niebla que esta mañana dificulta enormemente la visibilidad de la autopista a su paso por la provincia de Lleida, que ha quedado cortada al tráfico en dirección a Barcelona mientras trabajan los equipos de emergencia. Hasta el lugar de los hechos se han desplazado efectivos de los Mossos d'Esquadra, doce dotaciones de Bomberos, once ambulancias y dos helicópteros medicalizados.
La AP-2 se encuentra totalmente cortada en sentido Barcelona desde el punto del accidente, el 158, hasta el 140, donde se encuentra la salida de Lleida. Los vehículos son desviados por este punto hacia la LL-12, LL-11 y C-13. Está previsto que la vía no queda abierta a la circulación hasta las cinco o las seis de la tarde.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2HO3yOeze

----------


## Luján

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia..._plusone_share

Conceden el derecho al voto a la joven con síndrome de Down de Narón que lo había pedido





> *Conceden el derecho al voto a la joven con síndrome de Down de Narón que lo había pedido*
> 
> *La sentencia estima la demanda y acuerda la reintegración parcial de su capacidad, manteniendo el resto de su incapacidad*
> 
> Un juzgado civil de Ferrol ha concedido el derecho al voto a la joven con síndrome de Down de Narón que lo había solicitado a través de sus padres. La sentencia estima la demanda y acuerda la reintegración parcial de su capacidad, manteniendo el resto de su incapacidad.
> Porque otra sentencia del 2001 la había declarado persona incapaz en grado absoluto y toda la responsabilidad sobre el ejercicio de sus derechos estaba depositada en sus padres. Pero, según explican los propios progenitores en la demanda, su hija mostró un interés creciente sobre todos los asuntos de índole político durante las últimas campañas hasta el punto que accedieron, dada su insistencia, a llevarla a un mitin durante la pasada convocatoria.
> 
> *Integrarla en el censo*
> Luego ella se interesó por los comicios, su funcionamiento, el sistema de elección, etcétera, y a ello siguió que le solicitase a sus padres que hiciesen lo posible por conseguirle el derecho al voto, para lo que tendrá que ser integrada en los censos y a partir de ahí podrá ejercer el derecho que ahora se le concede en la mesa electoral a la que su domicilio esté asignado.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Leo esta noticia de hoy que no tiene ningún desperdicio, no viene a decirnos nada nuevo que no supiéramos ya, pero desmonta rápidamente a todo el AVE.




> *40.000 millones de  tirados en AVEs que no cubren ni los mínimos de rentabilidad. Sería mucho más barato transportar gratuitamente a todos los pasajeros de Renfe, a la hora que ellos quisieran, en automóviles Mercedes-Benz de último modelo [...]*





> http://www.libremercado.com/2013-01-...paign=masleido
> 
> IMPOSIBLE DE AMORTIZAR
> 
> *AVE, el paradigma del despilfarro público en España*
> 
> *Los políticos dicen que el AVE es un "motor económico"*, pero los datos demuestran que es un inmenso agujero público. *Ninguna línea es rentable.*
> 
> 
> ...


Después de haber, leído todo eso, ahora sólo hay que ver este mapa... ¿se les ha ido la olla a los políticos o qué?  :Mad: 



En fin, ya lo dice la noticia, 40.000 millones tirados a la basura por estos sinvergüenzas busca votos  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Noticia de alcance:

Arias Cañete “En la reforma de la PAC, vamos a defender los intereses españoles con energía e inteligencia”

Él no va, seguro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué bien estaría hecha la cúpula.

¿Y si llega a haber alguien debajo qué? ¿Otro Madrid Arena?




> *La cúpula provisional de Las Ventas se derrumba*
> 
> *La cubierta, instalada sin la licencia municipal, se ha venido abajo de madrugada sin causar heridos*
> 
> 
> 
> La controvertida cúpula de la Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas se ha venido abajo esta madrugada sin que afortunadamente se hayan producido daños personales ni materiales. Según ha confirmado el Ejecutivo madrileño, la estructura se ha desplomado durante las pruebas de carga sobre el coso. Los técnicos estudian ahora los posibles daños causados en el tendido dada la envergadura y peso de la cúpula -mide 75 metros, pesa 160 toneladas y tiene un diámetro de 102 metros-.
> 
> "No se han superado esas pruebas de carga. Parte de ella parece que ha caído sobre el ruedo sin riesgo para nadie", ha explicado Salvador Victoria, consejero y portavoz de la Comunidad de Madrid, que sostiene que "estas pruebas eran para analizar la resistencia".
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Un poco de atención al jamón ibérico que lo han regulado o están en ello y aunque sólo sea por esta parrafada, que no tiene desperdicio. Está tomada de un comentario de el País digital respecto al tema de la clasificación del jamón ibérico, escrito por un vegano:




> El argumento de casos marginales, también conocido como argumento de la superposición de especies, es un criterio sobre el estado moral de los animales que no pertenecen a la especie Homo sapiens. Sus defensores, los partidarios de los derechos de los animales, sostienen que si los individuos humanos de la sociedad, como bebés, niños, seniles, comatosos, y los incapaces cognitivos tienen un estatus moral particular, entonces también los animales no humanos deberían tener un estatus moral similar. La "condición moral" puede referirse a un derecho a no ser asesinados o a no sufrir, o de una obligación moral general a ser tratado de una manera determinada. El argumento de casos marginales rebate la idea de que existe algún criterio no definicional y de cumplimiento empíricamente comprobable que sea satisfecho por todos los seres humanos y solo por ellos, concluyendo que existe una discriminación especista.


Os juro que no la entiendo. Parece  que quiere decir que los animales irracionales, como los cerdos, son como los comatosos, bebés, niños, seniles, o como los incapaces cognitivos(¿lo dirá por él?), etc...

----------


## Los terrines

Lo cogí, !la gallina!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que listos los de la cúpula. Mira como para eso sí hay dinero.
Se les debería de caer el pelo.

----------


## perdiguera

Supongo que a muchos de nosotros nos interesará la noticia.




> Gobierno y PSOE pactan una salida para los afectados por las preferentes
> 
> Los grupos parlamentarios del PP y del PSOE han llegado a un inusual acuerdo para dar salida a todos los afectados por las preferentes, producto bancario de alto riesgo que fue comercializado por varias cajas de ahorros y que han dejado a miles de clientes sin sus ahorros.
> El acuerdo supone crear una comisión que presidirá Elvira Rodríguez, presidenta de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), y que tendrá como número dos a un responsable del Banco de España. También contará con la Secretaría General de Sanidad y Consumo y la del Tesoro y Política Financiera, las consejerías autonómicas afectadas y el Consejo de Consumidores y Usuarios.
> 
> Esa comisión de seguimiento elaborará un perfil de cliente que pueda acudir a un arbitraje para recuperar el cien por cien de su inversión. Es decir, establecerá las condiciones que deben concurrir para que, en la práctica, se anulen las condiciones que impedían que miles de personas que se consideraban engañadas por esos bancos recuperen la inversión. Esas condiciones tendrán que ver con la forma en la que se captó al cliente, por ejemplo, si pudo leer las condiciones, si está a nombre de menores o personas con minusvalía y también las condiciones económicas de los afectados.
> En principio, la comisión revisará las preferentes comercializadas por CatalunyaBanc, Novagalicia y Bankia, pero sus recomendaciones afectarán a todas las entidades que se prevea que sean nacionalizadas o hayan recibido apoyo público, que vendieron este producto y que tengan clientes en esas condiciones.


Fuente: http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...42_597490.html

Por lo que a mí respecta me muevo entre dos sentimientos, por un lado me supone un alivio porque mucha gente engañada podrá recuperar su dinero y rehacer de alguna manera su vida normal, me refiero a los realmente engañados por empleados de banca sin escrúpulos. Por otro lado me da miedo, rabia y coraje ya que al final, como siempre, eso lo pagaremos entre todos y no los verdaderos culpables, y si no al tiempo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como está el mundo dios santo...




> http://www.malagahoy.es/article/mala...era/olias.html
> 
> *Roban 90 metros de guardarraíles de acero en la carretera de Olías*
> 
> La Diputación, encargada del mantenimiento de la vía, repondrá el material de forma inmediata
> 
> 
> 
> La carretera MA-3111, que une el núcleo de población de Olías, en la capital, y el municipio malagueño de Comares, ha sufrido el robo de unos 90 metros lineales de barreras guardarraíles de acero que protegían una curva del trazado. Esta vía está integrada en la red viaria de la Diputación de Málaga, institución que ha interpuesto una denuncia ante la Guardia Civil y ha contactado con la Subdelegación del Gobierno para controlar un posible tráfico ilegal del material. 
> ...

----------


## jlois

Pues el único uso que se le puede dar a la "bionda" es particular, para algún cierre de tipo industrial en alguna finca o para cualquier otra cuestión que no pase por el hacer negocio con su venta ya que es un material invendible y con un elevado grado de galvanización en caliente que hacen de su acero algo casi imposible de re-fundir.
No obstante, en los nueve años que me tocó trabajar con ese material día si y día también, coincidió que en más de una ocasión, empresas "rivales" invadían nuestros acopios con una tremenda alevosía y premeditación, y se llevaban buena parte de ese material para sus tramos. 
Hoy en día, se ha instaurado un protocolo de trazabilidad desde la salida de fábrica hasta su colocación en obra y el marcado que se le hace , le imprime una identidad propia y única a cada tramo de cuatro metros en el cual se manufactura.
Otra cosa son los postes tubulares o los "cpn", que también son muy "deseados" por los amigos de lo ajeno.
En fin... que entre estas historias y sobretodo, el robo de cobre ( en este caso hay tremendos casos ), vemos que la gente se está buscando la vida un poco obligados por las circunstancias pero mucho más, por aquellos que se dedican a esto como un negocio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Perdiguera creo que fue, nos puso un gran ejemplo del "posible" uso como comederos...

Aunque ya habrá algún chatarrero o alguien que se las compre, sino, dudo que se pongan a robarlas así porque sí.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo las he visto como cerramientos para ganado ( Vacas ).
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pobrecitos los presidentes de los países de la UE, que se han tirado toda la noche "trabajando" en esa reunión... que pena por dios  :Frown: 

Como si el resto de mortales no hubiésemos trabajado de noche ni hayamos doblado turnos nunca...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anda que...  :Mad: 




> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130210/mas-ac...302101505.html
> 
> ACCIDENTE MARÍTIMO
> 
> *Cinco personas mueren en un simulacro de naufragio en Canarias*
> 
> *Otros tres resultaron heridos después de que el bote en el que estaban se precipitará al mar cuando el buque estaba atracado en La Palma*
> 
> Lo que debía ser un simulacro de naufragio de un crucero acabó por convertirse en una tragedia con cinco víctimas mortales y tres heridos, todos ellos miembros de la tripulación del buque 'Thomson Majesty', que se encontraba atracado en ese momento en el muelle de la ciudad canaria de Santa Cruz de La Palma.
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

No quiero pensar qué hubiese pasado en un caso real.
Me da por pensar que en uno de verdad algunos morirían por fallos como estos y no por el naufragio en sí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Efectivos de la Policía Nacional y de emergencias han desalojado esta tarde la embajada de Francia en Madrid, situada en la calle Marqués de la Ensenada, por el hallazgo de polvos sospechosos en un correo, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes policiales. 

Un funcionario ha abierto un paquete enviado por correo y dentro encontró con unos polvos blanquecinos. Ante el temor de que pudieran tratarse de ántrax o alguna sustancia química peligrosa, el empleado ha avisado a la Policía. 

De este forma, se ha activado el protocolo NRDQ para emergencias nucleares, radiológicas, bacteriológicas y químicas, y hasta el lugar han llegado técnicos y agentes equipados con trajes especiales, mascarillas y bombonas de oxígeno, que están inspeccionando esas sustancias. 

Por su parte, el funcionario que abrió el paquete ha sido atendido por un equipo médico, y en unos primeros análisis no han encontrado ningún tipo de herido o contaminación. Eso sí, ha sufrido una crisis de ansiedad, según han indicado a Europa Press fuentes sanitarias

http://www.abc.es/espana/20130212/ab...302121827.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hace poco una bomba en la catedral de La Almudena, ahora unos polvos en la embajada de Francia...

No sé, me da qué pensar ciertas cosas... espero equivocarme.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Nadie habla del pedrolo que ha caido esta mañana en Rusia?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Nadie habla del pedrolo que ha caido esta mañana en Rusia?


Vete al hilo de Astronomía...  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando se tarda en entrar lo mejor es mirar los mensajes nuevos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Perdón perdón perdón.
Llevo unos pocos días sin entrar como bien dice perdiguera sin entrar y no parece que vaya a tener mucho tiempo.
Erro mío por no mirar el resto de hilos.

----------


## Luján

*AEMET apoya la candidatura a "Reserva de la Biosfera" de las sierras y campo de Murcia*

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2013...eservabiosfera
http://www.aemet.es/es/-s:pdf/notici...eservabiosfera




> 18/02/2013, Región de Murcia  - La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, mediante carta firmada el pasado día 4 de febrero por su presidente, Daniel Cano, ha mostrado su apoyo a la candidatura ante la UNESCO, de las sierras y campo de Murcia, como "Reserva de la Biosfera".Esta iniciativa, a la que se suma AEMET, cuenta con la colaboración de la comunidad autónoma de la Región de Murcia y los municipios de Alhama y de Fuente Álamo, así como con un amplio apoyo social e institucional.
> 
> Gráfico de situación
> La declaración de "Reserva de la Biosfera" para las sierras y campo de Murcia significará un revulsivo para el desarrollo  sostenible en este territorio, y conllevará amplios beneficios en los ámbitos de la conservación y el desarrollo socioeconómico, como demuestra la dilatada experiencia de las 42 zonas en España que actualmente cuentan con este reconocimiento de carácter internacional.
> 
> Murcia foto
> La zona, que incluye la propuesta "Reserva de la Biosfera" de las sierras y campo de Murcia, comprende una extensión aproximada de 57.200 has. El 88,5 % del territorio pertenece al municipio de Murcia, el 7,5 % al de Alhama de Murcia y el 4% a Fuente Álamo. Esta zona destaca por su gran importancia para la conservación de la diversidad biológica, albergando la mayor densidad conocida de parejas de búho real (a lo que se debe el eslogan “El país del búho” de la candidatura), y es una de las mayores zonas de dispersión de grandes rapaces mediterráneas.
> 
> 
> Logotipo de la candidatura

----------


## F. Lázaro

Echad un vistazo a esta web... el *corruptódromo*: http://wiki.nolesvotes.org/wiki/Corrupt%C3%B3dromo

La cleptocracia española en estado puro

----------


## albertillovernel

> Echad un vistazo a esta web... el *corruptódromo*: http://wiki.nolesvotes.org/wiki/Corrupt%C3%B3dromo
> La cleptocracia española en estado puro


En dos palabras: Im-presionante. Faltaría afinar un poco más con las cifras, incorporar los últimos descubrimientos y hallar la suma de todo. Veríais cómo le quedaría poco para igualar el déficit de la administración pública  ;P  Es broma, ahí faltarían los 80.0001000.000  que se levantan cada año entre las empresas del IBEX, grandes fortunas patrióticas que alimentan la banca extranjera con capital nacional y los tejemanejes de Pepe Gotera, el fontanero de ¿con IVA o sin IVA?, Manolo, el empresaurio de "te pago la mitad en B" y Mauricio, el de la asesoría fiscal que da ideas a los dos anteriores (aunque todos estos juntos solo llegan, muy a su pesar, a ser el chocolate del loro o el azucar glasé de la tarta).

----------


## perdiguera

En esa lista falta uno de 42 millones. Seguro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En esa lista falta uno de 42 millones. Seguro.


Faltarán tantos... eso son sólo los casos descubiertos, que los sin descubrir los tiene que haber por miles.

----------


## perdiguera

Que no que el de 42 millones está descubierto. Y bien descubierto.
Lo que ocurre es que no es mediático.

----------


## nando

> Echad un vistazo a esta web... el *corruptódromo*: http://wiki.nolesvotes.org/wiki/Corrupt%C3%B3dromo
> 
> La cleptocracia española en estado puro


el *corruptódromo*: hombre eso se avisa(me pensaba que era un nuevo embalse  :Stick Out Tongue: )que entrado sin mono y he salido de mierda hasta las orejas  :Mad:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## suer

> Echad un vistazo a esta web... el *corruptódromo*: http://wiki.nolesvotes.org/wiki/Corrupt%C3%B3dromo
> 
> La cleptocracia española en estado puro


Y parece ser que todavía faltan más casos. Y encima se creen que los ofendidos son ellos. Pero "estoy tranquilo" en las próximas elecciones, que no se cuales serán volverán a salir los mismos, en diferentes proporciones pero los mismos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya país de pandereta, hace poco Sanidad prohibió la venta de productos de matanza casera bajo la nueva ley.

Mirad lo que me encuentro hoy...  :EEK!:  :Mad: 




> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130305/mas-ac...303051244.html
> 
> *Hallan bacterias fecales en las tartas de chocolate de Ikea*


No se pueden vender chorizos caseros porque "no garantizan las condiciones sanitarias", pero sin embargo Ikea sí que garantiza las condiciones sanitarias, se nota... de primero, albóndigas de carne de caballo y de segundo, tarta de chocolate con trazas de mierda. No está mal...  :Mad:

----------


## nando

> Vaya país de pandereta, hace poco Sanidad prohibió la venta de productos de matanza casera bajo la nueva ley.
> 
> Mirad lo que me encuentro hoy... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No se pueden vender chorizos caseros porque "no garantizan las condiciones sanitarias", pero sin embargo Ikea sí que garantiza las condiciones sanitarias, se nota... de primero, albóndigas de carne de caballo y de segundo, tarta de chocolate con trazas de mierda. No está mal...


 :Big Grin: ...jajajaja el empacho puede ser monumental ,vamos una digestión ya fabricada  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

El presidente venezolano fallece en Caracas tras semanas de silencio e incertidumbre respecto a su salud.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Hugo Chávez ha muerto. El presidente de Venezuela ha fallecido en Caracas, adónde regresó en febrero tras ser operado en La Habana del cáncer que padecía, después de semanas de silencio e incertidumbre sobre su estado real de salud. Así lo ha confirmado el propio Gobierno, después de hacerse público que el Alto mando venezolano se reunía de urgencia tras agravarse la salud del presidente.

Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías nació para la política -o para la revolución- en 1982, cuando fudó el Movimiento Bolivariano Revolucionario 200. Encabezó, el 4 de febrero de 1992, un intento de golpe de estado contra el Gobierno de Carlos Andrés Pérez. Tras pasar por prisión y crear el Movimiento V República, ganó las elecciones presidenciales de 1998 con casi el 57 por ciento de los votos. 

Chávez llevo sus planteamientos revolucionarios a la práctica. Aprobó la Constitución Bolivariana y en 2000 fue reelegido presidente. Sólo abandonó el poder durante dos días, en 2002, cuando un golpe de cívico militar le apartó del poder durante dos días.  

Tras obtener la victoria en referendo revocatorio del 15 de agosto de 2004, el 4 de diciembre de 2005 volvió a vencer en las elecciones legislativas venezolanas, pese a una abstención del 75%. De nuevo, en 2005, Chávez fue reelegido presidente, apenas dos meses antes de que, con el pleno apoyo de la Asamblea Nacional. 

En esa legislatura tomó la decisión más polémica de su carrera política: la de presentar una propuesta de reforma constitucional que daba luz verde a la reelección presidencial indefinida. El referéndum constitucional del 2 de diciembre de 2007 negó a Chávez esa posibilidad. Por primera vez, las urnas le daban la espalda. Con algunas modificaciones, volvió a la carga en 2009, y esta vez sí obtuvo el apoyo de los votantes, que dieron luz verde a su reforma. 

La enfermedad
En junio de 2011, Hugo Chávez visitó Cuba, donde se le detectó un cáncer. Fue el inicio de los problemas de salud que acabaron costándole la vida. Sus problemas de salud adquirieron mayor relevancia por la proximidad de las elecciones presidenciales. Chávez volvió a Venezuela en julio de 2012, y en octubre del mismo año volvió a ganar los comicios. Apenas dos meses después de ganar las presidenciales, Chávez viajaba de nuevo a La Habana para someterse a una cuarta cirugía. Regresó a Caracas el 18 de febrero lo anunció en su cuenta de Twitter-. Las complicaciones de la propia enfermedad le condujeron a la muerte.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/internac...#ixzz2Mi7IeHQc

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirad lo que acabo de leer en un diario portugués... un poco más y rompe el aparato jaja




> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/int...4&seccao=Norte
> 
> *Condutor de bibicleta elétrica com 4,41 g/l de álcool*
> 
> A GNR de Águeda deteve um homem, de 42 anos, que foi apanhado a conduzir uma bicicleta elétrica com uma taxa de alcoolemia de 4,41 gramas de álcool por litro de sangue [...]


Creo que se entiende bastante bien, aun así lo traduzco:

_Conductor de bicicleta eléctrica con 4,41 g/l de alcohol

La Guardia Nacional Republicana de Águeda detiene a un hombre, de 42 años, que fue cogido conduciendo una bicicleta eléctrica con una tasa de alcoholemia de de 4,41 gramos de alcohol por litro de sangre._

Vaya trompa que llevaba el amigo... _mamao como un piojo_. Lo que no sé es como fue capaz de subirse a la bicicleta  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Este es un díptico editado por los funcionarios del Registro Civil....................



Otro robo más y van....

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me acabo de quedar flipado viendo las noticias... crías esperando dos semanas, durmiendo en la calle, pasando frío, por ver el concierto del tal Justin Bieber.

¿Pero qué hacen con sus vidas? ¿Cómo les permiten los padres hacer eso?

Me parece una locura permitir que un menor se tire durmiendo en la calle dos semanas, máxime como está el mundo hoy en día.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El cardenal español Santos Abril se cuela entre los favoritos para ser el nuevo Papa*



No estaba, en principio, entre los favoritos, pero un cardenal español podría ser el nuevo papa o, al menos, parece que tiene la llave para elegir al sucesor de Benedicto XVI. Nos referimos al turolense Santos Abril y Castelló, ex profesor de español de Juan Pablo II quien, según varios medios y confidenciales italianos, fue uno de los cuatro cardenales más votados en el primer escrutinio del cónclave que terminó este martes por la tarde en fumata negra.

El español de 77 años ha sido, por tanto, uno de los escogidos junto a los grandes favoritos, el italiano Angelo Scola, el brasileño Odilo Scherer y el estadounidense Timothy Dolan, según estas mismas fuentes.

La elección de Santos Abril sería, no obstante, una primera elección de consenso entre los cardenales para darle la llave de las negociaciones de cara a señalar un nuevo papa. Protegido por el cardenal Bertone, Santos Abril es uno de los más influyentes y su fuertes lazos con América Latina podrían acabar decantando la balanza hacia la elección de un papa latinoamericano, que podría ser Scherer. 

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/cardena...143022392.html

----------


## Luján

> Me acabo de quedar flipado viendo las noticias... crías esperando dos semanas, durmiendo en la calle, pasando frío, por ver el concierto del tal Justin Bieber.
> 
> ¿Pero qué hacen con sus vidas? ¿Cómo les permiten los padres hacer eso?
> 
> Me parece una locura permitir que un menor se tire durmiendo en la calle dos semanas, máxime como está el mundo hoy en día.


Directamente denunciaría a sus padres. Una noche, vale. Y ni eso, pero dos semanas.......


Así nos va. Son más importantes los Biebers y los Ronaldos que los Currantes y Funcionarios.

----------


## Luján

> *El cardenal español Santos Abril se cuela entre los favoritos para ser el nuevo Papa*
> 
> 
> 
> No estaba, en principio, entre los favoritos, pero un cardenal español podría ser el nuevo papa o, al menos, parece que tiene la llave para elegir al sucesor de Benedicto XVI. Nos referimos al turolense Santos Abril y Castelló, ex profesor de español de Juan Pablo II quien, según varios medios y confidenciales italianos, fue uno de los cuatro cardenales más votados en el primer escrutinio del cónclave que terminó este martes por la tarde en fumata negra.
> 
> El español de 77 años ha sido, por tanto, uno de los escogidos junto a los grandes favoritos, el italiano Angelo Scola, el brasileño Odilo Scherer y el estadounidense Timothy Dolan, según estas mismas fuentes.
> 
> La elección de Santos Abril sería, no obstante, una primera elección de consenso entre los cardenales para darle la llave de las negociaciones de cara a señalar un nuevo papa. Protegido por el cardenal Bertone, Santos Abril es uno de los más influyentes y su fuertes lazos con América Latina podrían acabar decantando la balanza hacia la elección de un papa latinoamericano, que podría ser Scherer. 
> ...


¿77 años? si lo eligen, ya saben que en diez años o menos tendrán que elegir al siguiente.

Un papa estadounidense.... me da que el Vaticano no está preparado para ese tipo de iglesia, al igual que tampoco lo está para la iglesia sudamericana.

Pero claro, a esos niveles, el de dónde se vino ya no importa.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que realmente no tienen ni idea de quién va a ser el nuevo Papa, y dicen varios nombres para aumentar las probabilidades.
Es como con los fichajes de futbolistas.

----------


## suer

Bueno, ya tenemos nuevo Papa. El arzobispo de Buenos Aires y se hace llamar Francisco.

Jesuita y adopta el nombre de San Francisco de Asís.

----------


## Luján

Ninguno de los supuestos "papables" de la noticia.

A ver qué tal se le da el mandato.

----------


## REEGE

Que no robe mucho...jejeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Manda narices... qué cruz de país  :Frown: 

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130514/mas-ac...305141516.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Manda narices... qué cruz de país 
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130514/mas-ac...305141516.html


¿Cómo era eso? !!Que inventen otros!!.
 ¿Y aquella otra? "España no tiene que europeizarse, Europa tiene que Españolizarse"

 Etc, etc...

En fin, Hispañistán en estado puro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## ben-amar

> Manda narices... qué cruz de país 
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130514/mas-ac...305141516.html


Eso son los grandes avances de la politica de recoretes de este gobierno de m***da, esclavo del IV Reich

----------


## F. Lázaro

Increíble...  :Mad: 

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...062300021.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Increíble... 
> 
> http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...062300021.html


Sí, lo escuché esta mañana en la radio.
Hay cosas que no son normales en este sitio.
Madre mía  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/coc...lon-kilometros

*Un Skoda Fabia del año 2000 alcanza el millón de kilómetros*


> *INFATIGABLE**Un Skoda Fabia del año 2000 alcanza el millón de kilómetros*En sólo 13 años el utilitario checo ha conseguido agotar las cifras de su marcador. El autor de la proeza, ha sido recibido en la sede de la marca y coronado como 'El rey de los kilómetros'.
> *Por JCL*
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se llama *Peter Kirchhoff* y aunque es alemán se ha hecho más famoso en la República Checa, donde ya le conocen como *'El rey de los kilómetros'*. Este feliz propietario de un *Skoda Fabia 1.9 TDI 100 CV* del año 2000 ha recorrido ya *un millón de kilómetros* al volante de su coche.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Al menos 20 muertos tras descarrilar un tren en Santiago de Compostela*

24.07.13 - 22:42 - AGENCIAS / REDACCIÓN | SANTIAGO / MADRID

Numerosos efectivos sanitarios y bomberos se han trasladado hasta la parroquia de Angrois, en Santiago de Compostela, donde ha descarrilado un tren sobre las 20.40 horas de este miércoles, con el resultado, según los testigos, de al menos 20 muertos, y también heridos, aunque se desconoce su número exacto, así como las causas del siniestro. En el tren viajaban 240 personas y hacía escala en Ourense y Santiago antes de llegar a Ferrol. Todos los vagones del tren permanecen volcados a la altura del viaducto de la AP-9 en Angrois y servicios de emergencias y bomberos se desplazan al lugar del accidente, en la entrada a la capital de Galicia desde el sur.

"¡Cuánta gente muerta hay aquí, dios mío!", acaba de clamar una vecina de la zona a través de la Radio Galega. Los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del Estado están empezando a organizarse para atender a las víctimas e investigar qué provocó el descarrilamiento del tren Alvia que cubría la ruta entre Madrid y Ferrol. Los vecinos de la zona han informado de que escucharon una explosión sobre las 20.40 horas.

La prioridad ahora mismo es intentar rescatar a las personas que se encuentran en el interior de los vagones afectados, que podrían ser en torno a 13.

Hasta el lugar de los hechos, donde se puede divisar una intensa columna de humo, se están desplazando el delegado del Gobierno, Samuel Juárez, y el subdelegado del Gobierno en A Coruña, Jorge Atán. Acaba de llegar hasta la zona el conselleiro de Medio Ambiente, Territorio e Infraestruturas, Agustín Hernández, y ha acudido también el alcalde de la capital gallega, Angel Currás.

El suceso se produce en el comienzo del puente del Día de Galicia y en la noche donde Santiago vive su fiesta grande, unos actos que ya han sido suspendidos.

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130724/mas-ac...307242119.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Más de 30 según El Mundo y 24 según El País.

No importa el número, es una enorme tragedia. D.E.P 

Saludos Miguel

----------


## ben-amar

24 fueron al principio, luego se vio incrementado el numero hasta 30. Y eso por ahora, se esta pidiendo sangre por hectolitros en los hospitales de Santiago
35 ya, segun Publico.es

----------


## ben-amar

Segun la cadena SER, al menos podrian ser 45 los muertos. Y ponen que " fuentes de la investigacion hablan de mas de 50"

----------


## NoRegistrado

A la 1:00 la cifra oficial es de 56 muertos según varios medios.

TVE está dando como causa probable el exceso de velocidad. Creo que es bastante prematuro hablar de causas aún, lo importante ahora son las víctimas, sobre todo los heridos, los fallecidos ya no tiene solución.

Miguel

----------


## Luján

Incluso con un muerto, ya es una desgracia. En cuanto a las causas, ya no hay solución para las víctimas. Solo espero que no se eche tierra encima como con el accidente de metro de Valencia.

Por cierto, a estas horas hablan de 77 muertos de los 247 pasajeros más personal. ABC también habla del exceso de velocidad como causa, debido a los 5 minutos de retraso. http://www.abc.es/local-galicia/2013...307250531.html

----------


## HUESITO

Desde este foro mi mas sentido pésame a los familiares de las victimas y rezo una oracion por sus almas..

----------


## NoRegistrado

Madre mía, 80 muertos y más de 30 personas en estado crítico. Puede ser, si no es ya la peor tragedia ferroviaria española.
 Se están viviendo momentos muy duros, como creía que nunca los iba a volver a vivir.
 Descansen en paz esas pobres criaturas.
El video del descarrilamiento es aterrador.

Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Según he leído por ahí, en 1944 se contabilizaron 500 desaparecidos, sin muertes, al parecer, por un descarrilamiento en Torre del Bierzo, León.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Posiblemente el de Torre del Bierzo si sea la mayor catástrofe ferroviaria en España, tristemente silenciada por la censura franquista no se pueden saber exactamente los muertos, pero se estima que varios cientos.

Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿A dónde vamos a llegar?... DogTV, el canal exclusivo para perros jajaja  :Big Grin: 

http://www.madridactualidad.es/perro...levisor/114400

----------


## NoRegistrado

Dinero no habrá, pero pa tontás....

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/20130807/local/mer...#disqus_thread
> 
> EN EL ENTORNO DEL HOSPITAL
> 
> *Pintan de blanco la zona azul de Mérida*
> 
> 
> 
> _Este acto vandálico_ afecta a la calle Pío Baroja, paralela a la avenida Reyes Católicos, donde se encuentra el centro sanitario, y en el lateral que comunica ambas vías.
> Además de haber tapado las marcas que delimitan la zona azul, también han pintado de blanco un parquímetro.


Lo que nos cobran por aparcar para visitar a los familiares enfermos en el hospital, eso sí que es vandálico  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Los aparcamientos más caros de Barcelona, que de por sí ya son carísimos comparados con el resto de España, son los de los hospitales y clínicas privadas. Unos 5 euros la hora.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algunos sufren disfunciones cerebrales bastante graves...  :EEK!: 

http://www.hoy.es/20130823/mas-actua...308231232.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Algunos sufren disfunciones cerebrales bastante graves... 
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/20130823/mas-actua...308231232.html


Mejor no comentar...

----------


## sergi1907

A veces tengo la sensación de que nos estamos volviendo todos locos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Guardia Civil y la Policía Local de *Puerto Lumbreras* (Murcia) se han incautado en esta comunidad de *14.000 plantas de marihuana, el mayor número intervenido en España hasta ahora*, en una operación en la que han sido detenidas cinco personas. Según ha informado la Dirección General de la Guardia Civil, el peso neto de estas plantas ronda las tres toneladas y la droga estaba camuflada en una finca de más de 5.000 metros cuadrados que simulaba una explotación agrícola hortofrutícola.La finca, ubicada en la localidad de Esparragal, albergaba cuatro grandes invernaderos dedicados al cultivo de diversas variedades de plantas de marihuana, un secadero para la obtención de cogollos y diversa maquinaria y material para el tratamiento de la droga. Los detenidos son dos españoles y tres marroquíes, que tenían perfectamente repartidos sus papeles dentro de la red para vigilar la finca, cuidar las plantas y recolectar la droga, aunque solo uno de ellos cuenta con antecedentes policiales. Eran auténticos expertos en el cultivo intensivo de plantaciones de marihuana y la manipulación genética del cannabis, tanto que habían logrado modificaciones de la sustancia para hacer más potente su efecto estupefaciente y habían conseguido mejorar las condiciones de cultivo en lo que se refiere al tiempo de floración y costes de producción.
> *Un robo dio la pista.* La finca no había levantado sospechas al tratarse de una amplia zona rural donde entre invernaderos y casetas agrícolas estaba oculta la plantación. Sin embargo, un robo en la explotación agrícola a mediados de este mes puso a los agentes sobre la pista de la plantación y sobre los cuatro autores del robo, que también han sido detenidos y que son delincuentes habituales de la zona. 
> Además de las plantas incautadas, en la denominada operación "Puerto Limpio" se han intervenido varios vehículos, productos para el abono de primera calidad, sistemas eléctricos, generadores, sistemas de alarma, estaciones meteorológicas y otros elementos que dotaban al laboratorio de las condiciones de humedad y temperatura óptimas para el cultivo interior de marihuana.
> Los detenidos, efectos incautados y diligencias instruidas han sido puestos a disposición del Juzgado de Instrucción número 1 de Lorca (Murcia), que ha ejercido la dirección judicial de la operación y ha decretado el ingreso en prisión provisional de los cinco encargados de la finca. La operación continúa abierta, no descartándose nuevas detenciones de personas relacionadas con los hechos investigados, si bien se considera que tanto el grupo criminal como el laboratorio de producción de marihuana han sido totalmente desarticulados.


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1904...tas-marihuana/

Estos, a pesar de pedir su comunidad de regantes insistentemente trasvases, seguro que no se negarían a pagar el plus del agua desalada.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si es que...  :Mad: 




> *AENA Aeropuertos perdió 70 M en 2012 pero su alta dirección se subió el sueldo un 30%*
> 
> *La filial de aeropuertos de AENA generó en 2012 pérdidas de 70 millones de euros*, lo que supone un descenso de casi el 25% en relación a los números rojos registrados el año anterior. No obstante, el gestor se encuentra aún en una situación complicada, especialmente en lo que se refiere a su *endeudamiento, que prosigue por encima de los 12.000 millones de euros*. Sin embargo, *este contexto no impidió que la alta dirección de la compañía elevara su remuneración hasta un 30%....*


http://actualidades.es/noticias/aena...l-sueldo-un-30

----------


## Luján

Canarias aprueba una instalación eléctrica "única en España" para mejorar el suministro en Lanzarote

http://www.europapress.es/islas-cana...017155452.html




> SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, 17 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> 
>    El Consejo de Gobierno de Canarias ha aprobado declarar de interés general una instalación eléctrica de alta tensión "única en España" en la subestación de Mácher, en Lanzarote, a través de la que se aumenta la seguridad y la garantía del suministro eléctrica.
> 
> 
>    De esta manera, la instalación de este dispositivo, que regula la tensión y la frecuencia, permitirá, además, comprobar si puede aplicarse a sistemas eléctricos pequeños y aislados como los que hay en Canarias.
> 
> 
> ...


Hay que decir que el volante de inercia como tal es más viejo que Matusalén, pero su utilización como almacén de energía ya no lo es tanto, y menos a escala insular.

----------


## Luján

*Científicos valencianos captan un agujero negro en plena ´indigestión´*http://www.levante-emv.com/sociedad/...o/1042544.html




> *Científicos valencianos captan un agujero negro en plena ´indigestión´**Iván Martí-Vidal, que fue becado en el Instituto Max Planck, investiga ahora desde Suecia - Su director de tesis en la Universitat de Valencia colabora en el hallazgo*18.10.2013 | 05:30La potencia del telescopio Alma ha permitido captar por primera vez la eyección. *EFE/ALMA (ESO)/NASA/ESA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *S. G. | VALENCIA* Un equipo internacional de astrónomos liderado por el valenciano Iván Martí-Vidal desde el Observatorio Espacial de Onsala y Chalmers University de Gotemburgo (Suecia) en colaboración con el que fue su «mentor» en la Universitat de València, el catedrático Jon Marcaide, ha captado gracias al poderoso telescopio ALMA la «indigestión» de un agujero negro.
> Se compara con una «indigestión» porque los agujeros negros tragan ingentes cantidades de materia, pero «una pequeña parte de esa materia no terminaba de ser engullida por el agujero negro y podía escapar transformada y expelida en enormes y potentes chorros (en inglés jets)», explica Marcaide. Se trata de un tipo de suceso extraordinariamente energético que implica un titánico chorro de energía y materia, en el que se alcanzan las energías más altas del universo. Los resultados de esta investigación, en la que también ha participado el francés Sebastien Müller, se han publicado en la revista Astronomy&Astrophysics.
> Esta es la primera vez que se observa un fenómeno de esta clase a unas frecuencias de radio tan altas en la base del jet, es decir, lo más cerca posible del agujero negro. Normalmente, estas emisiones de rayos gamma no suelen situarse tan próximas, cuando también pueden observarse en radio», apunta Iván Martí-Vidal, cuyo equipo ya logró la fotografía de la supernova más joven, desde Suecia. El catedrático de Astronomía y Astrofísica Jon Marcaide, mientras comía unos sándwiches ayer en su despacho docente en Burjassot, explicó a Levante-EMV que hay agujeros negros supermasivos —millones, en ocasiones cientos y miles de millones, de veces más pesados que el Sol— en el corazón de casi todas las galaxias.
> El equipo de Iván Martí-Vidal ha captado, por una afortunada casualidad, uno de estos eventos con el telescopio ALMA —The Atacama Large Millimeter/submillimeter Array, resultado del partenariado de Europa, Norteamérica y el Este de Asia (Japón y Taiwán) en cooperación con la República de Chile—. «Estas observaciones han sido totalmente inesperadas», señala Martí-Vidal. El equipo estaba observando el chorro del PKS1830-211 —un agujero negro supermasivo muy activo, cuya luz está siendo desviada y duplicada por otra galaxia que hace de «lente gravitatoria» y amplifica la emisión— con otra finalidad. «Y, de repente, nos dimos cuenta de que las imágenes cambiaban sutilmente en intensidad y en color, a unos niveles tan bajos que solo el telescopio ALMA podía ser capaz de captar. Un análisis minucioso de los datos nos llevó a la conclusión de que habíamos estado observando, por suerte, justo en el momento en que nueva materia estaba entrando en la base del chorro relativista; habíamos visto una 'indigestión' en directo y a unas frecuencias y niveles aún inexplorados», relató Martí-Vidal.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que faltaba, no tenemos bastante con Gibraltar, que ahora Marruecos también se nos sube a las barbas...




> http://www.norteafrica.com/militares...res-de-espana/
> 
> *Militares marroquíes desembarcan en el Peñón español de Alhucemas y obligan a la paralización de la construcción de la pista de helicópteros Militares de España*
> 
> Las obras deben de ser autorizadas por Marruecos
> 
> Ángel Valencia: Según fuentes militares de Melilla, militares perteneciente a la Marina Real de Marruecos, invadieron el pasado viernes y obligaban a la paralización de las obras de la pista de helicópteros del Ejército español.
> 
> Hechos
> ...

----------


## Luján

Viendo un documental sobre Suárez me he enterado de la muerte de otro gran hombre.

Descanse en Paz Nelson Mandela. Ha muerto el hombre, pero no el símbolo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirad este mensaje de un diputado... por fin alguien que habla claro:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAyFgb0R6tE

----------

FEDE (23-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (20-dic-2013),sergi1907 (20-dic-2013)

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente discurso.

Si las cosas no cambian esto puede acabar muy mal.

----------


## ben-amar

Si eso lo dice uno aqui, al dia siguiente es detenido por orden del gobierno

----------


## perdiguera

> Si eso lo dice uno aqui, al dia siguiente es detenido por orden del gobierno


Te equivocas ben-amar, el presidente del parlamento le hubiese quitado la palabra al poco de comenzar y si hubiese seguido lo hubiese expulsado.

----------


## ben-amar

Si, llevas razon, no le darian tiempo a decirlo

----------


## Luján

Y si consigue decirlo, ya se asegurarán de que solo unas pocas televisiones minoritarias que no ve ni Dios sean las que lo publiquen.

----------


## suer

¿Os acordais cuando alguien propuso que viajasen en clase turista...?

----------


## perdiguera

Nos estamos acordando sólo de los parlamentarios europeos, pero ¿cuantos de los políticos, asesores etcétera, en cualquier institución, ganan mucho más, tienen un nivel mejor, trabajan menos?
Respuesta fácil: sólo hay que multiplicar por 100.
Pues deberíamos estar cabreados cien veces más. Y yo el primero.

----------


## aberroncho

A mí me gusta poco hablar de política y hoy voy a  hacer una excepción y voy a decir aquí que en España el único político que me ha gustado y he sido un forofo de él ha sido mi paisano Julio Anguita. Desde que se retiró de la política no he vuelto a votar en ninguna de las elecciones y con esto creo que no he sido cómplice de ninguno de estos partidos que nos están robando a diario.
Igual no viene a cuento esto que estoy diciendo con el fondo de este foro.......pero aprovechando este hilo que abarca muchas opiniones voy a dar la mía.
Perdonar a quién le pueda molestar lo que he  dicho porque la verdad no viene a cuento en este foro de embalses.

----------


## tescelma

Este país está tomando un cariz que no me gusta nada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

De esass noticias que nunca gusta dar... mucha fuerza Schumi, ánimo campeón.




> http://www.elmundo.es/deportes/2013/...7628b456e.html
> 
> *Schumacher, en estado crítico*
> 
> 
> 
> *F1 Esquiaba con casco fuera de pista en Méribel (Alpes franceses)*
> 
> *'Sufrió un traumatismo craneoencefálico grave, entró en estado de coma y requirió intervención neuroquirúrgica inmediata', asegura el Hospital de Grenoble, donde permanece ingresado.*
> ...

----------


## Luján

Pues me da que de esta se retira definitivamente de la competición.

Nur zu, Schumacher! Wünschen Ihnen bald erholen

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.marca.com/2013/12/30/moto...388397938.html

*La vida del Kaiser sigue en peligro*

*El estado de Schumacher continúa "crítico" tras el último parte médico*

Michael Schumacher sigue en estado crítico según el último parte médico ofrecido por el Centro Hospitalario Universitario de Grenoble donde se encuentra ingresado tras sufrir un grave accidente de esquí en la estación de Méribel.

"Está en una situación crítica. Se puede decir que su pronóstico vital está en entredicho. Su estado es muy grave", dijo el doctor Jean-François Payen.

"Es demasiado pronto para comentar sobre los posibles efectos en el paciente"

Los doctores que salieron en rueda de prensa no quisieron pronunciarse la evolución del heptacampeón del mundo de Fórmula 1. "Por el momento, no podemos decir nada sobre el destino de Michael Schumacher", dijo uno de los médicos. "Es demasiado pronto para comentar sobre los posibles efectos en el paciente", continuaron.

La realidad es que la vida de Schumacher sigue en peligro: "Podemos decir que Michael vive una situación comprometida muy grave". Además, los médicos dejaron claro que si no Schumacher no hubiera llevado casco, estaría muerto: "Una persona que hubiese sido víctima de ese choque sin casco no habría llegado hasta aquí".

Los galenos confirmaron que el ex piloto alemán sigue en coma: "Schumacher sigue en coma. Nuestro objetivo es limitar el aumento de la presión intracraneal". El doctor Jean-François Payen añadió que el objetivo de los médicos es "asegurar la correcta oxigenación del cerebro".

Las posibilidades estadísticas de una muerte precoz tras sufrir un traumatismo craneal severo como el de Schumacher son de entre el 40 y el 45 por ciento, según el jefe del servicio de anestesia y reanimación del hospital de Grenoble informa EFE.

"En los decesos precoces en traumatismos craneales graves, si se mira la literatura médica, se habla del 40 al 45 por ciento de pacientes", declaró a la emisora "RMC" el doctor Jean-François Payen. Pero "hay pacientes que salen", precisó el médico. "Son cifras estadísticas y yo no trabajo sobre estadísticas, sino sobre pacientes. Así que, vamos a trabajar".

----------


## HUESITO

Ánimo campeón, esta es la carrera que tienes que ganar, la vida.
Estamos contigo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.marca.com/2013/12/31/moto...388484633.html

*El estado de Schumacher mejora ligeramente*

El estado de Michael Schumacher ha mejorado ligeramente esta madrugada. Los médicos del Hospital de Grenoble (Francia) le practicaron anoche (a las 22.00h) una segunda operación para reducir el hematoma craneal que padece tras golpearse la cabeza con una roca mientras esquiaba.

"No podemos decir que su vida esté fuera de peligro", dijeron los médicos en el último parte ofrecido esta mañana. Todos sus mensajes mantienen la prudencia y la calma. "De momento estamos ganando tiempo", precisó Jean-Fraçoise Payen, jefe del servicio de reanimación.

Aunque hay cierta mejoría y la situación se ha estabilizado, Schumacher sigue en un estado de hipotermia inducida y de coma artificial que durará el tiempo que los doctores consideren necesarios.

La esposa y el hermano del ex piloto de Fórmula 1 se encuentran junto a él en todo momento. Entre la familia y los especialistas que le atienden decidirán cómo y cuándo se intentará reanimarlo. Los médicos declinan hacer cualquier tipo de hipótesis sobre el futuro del paciente y las posibles secuelas que pueda sufrir.

----------


## Luján

Ojalá viviese en Islandia.

*Islandia camina hacia el 2% de paro tras dejar caer a sus bancos*

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...87_788318.html




> *El primer ministro considera demasiado alto el 4% desempleo actual*
> 
> *El país pone un impuesto a los bancos para ayudar a quienes tienen riesgo de desahucio*
> 
> 
> *BLOOMBERG Reikiavik 28 ENE 2014 - 12:32 CET*136
> 
> Un pescador sostiene un bacalao en el puerto de Reikiavik. Esta es una de las grandes industrias del país.
> 
> ...

----------

F. Lázaro (31-ene-2014),perdiguera (31-ene-2014),sergi1907 (31-ene-2014),Varanya (04-feb-2014),willi (31-ene-2014)

----------


## Luján

AEDE, la nueva SGAE.

Para los que no estén al tanto, la AEDE, la Asociación de Editores de Diarios Españoles, ha "forzado" al Gobierno (o quizás el Gobierno lo hace para contentar a los editores, estamos en año de elecciones) a incluir en la modificación de la LPI una tasa que tendrán que pagar todos aquellos agregadores de noticias (Google News, Yahoo Noticias, Meneame, Barrapunto,...) que hagan uso de los titulares y primeras líneas de los diarios digitales (adscritos a AEDE o no) como "compensación por reducción de beneficios". Lo llaman la "tasa Google" y viene a ser otro canon digital como el de la SGAE. E igual que éste, la Tasa Google será recaudada por un organismo privado (la propia AEDE) que lo repartirá a su albedrío, y será irrenunciable, que viene a significar que ningún diario podrá, aunque quiera, negarse a que la AEDE cobre a los agregadores la parte correspondiente a sus titulares.


http://www.enriquedans.com/2014/02/l...sociativo.html




> Los movimientos posteriores al anuncio del anteproyecto de modificación de la ley de propiedad intelectual que pretenden establecer el canon de la AEDE están dejando claras muchas cosas: la primera de ellas, que el movimiento tiene mucho de corrupto, de reparto irregular y tendencioso de dinero con el fin de comprar “buena prensa”, o mejor, “propaganda”, de cara a un año electoral.Algo que evidencia la necesidad imperiosa de imponer mecanismos de transparencia radical en el reparto de la publicidad institucional entre los diferentes medios, principal moneda de cambio que el gobierno está utilizando en esa especie de bazar en el que han caído ya los directores de La Vanguardia, El Mundo y El País. El gobierno actual, como ya hicieron los anteriores, se ha apuntado a repartir el dinero de los ciudadanos de forma discrecional y sin ningún tipo de mecanismo de control más allá del “cuánto le damos a este o a aquel”.
> En tan edificante panorama, la promesa de un pago a los medios por parte de los agregadores introducida a última hora en el texto de la ley por Soraya Sáez de Santamaría es, simplemente, un elemento más de esa “compra de voluntades”. Un pago, además, que pretenden recaudar mediante una entidad de gestión, en modo supuestamente “irrenunciable”, y sometido a criterios tan carentes de lógica como “las pérdidas en las que haya incurrido cada medio”, impresionante manera de incentivar la mala gestión y la inadaptación al medio. Básicamente, más de lo mismo: recaudemos de donde se pueda, que ya lo repartiremos según nos convenga.
> Pero lo más interesante, si cabe, es la evidencia de enormes diferencias en eso que se ha dado en llamar “los editores”: en primer lugar, entre los miembros de AEDE y el resto. No existe ninguna razón, más allá de un supuesto elitismo, que lleve a pensar que “unos son más editores que otros”, y sin embargo, podemos ver ya las evidentes diferencias entre la posición de los medios pertenecientes a AEDE y las de, por ejemplo, aquellos asociados a la Asociación de Editores de Publicaciones Periódicas, AEEPP. Mientras los primeros hablan de supuestos “robos”, los segundos, en boca por el momento de diarios como 20Minutos mencionan a los agregadores como aliados, colaboradores y fuente de oportunidades.
> AEDE, por el momento, está logrando un hito histórico: superar en antipatía y en reacciones adversas el nivel que consiguió en su momento la SGAE. La perspectiva del canon de AEDE ya ha conseguido, por ejemplo, que los usuarios de un sitio como Menéame se auto-organicen para votar negativamente las noticias de los medios pertenecientes a esa asociación para que no lleguen a portada, e incluso de desarrollar _plugins_ para marcarlos en rojo y que no sean votados ni por error, o para que te avise si intentas visitar sus páginas desde tu navegador. Las acciones de rechazo llegan hasta hackeos de su (primitiva, por decir algo) página web, una aplicación de móvil para consultar medios no inscritos en AEDE, o páginas de movilización. Lo siguiente, seguramente, será promover acciones como el _unfollow_masivo de esos medios en redes como Twitter, Facebook o Google+, siguiendo el ejemplo vivido recientemente por el presidente turco, Abdullah Gul, y que le costó perder casi cien mil _followers_. O un boicot, que contrariamente a lo que algunos pretenden implicar, no deja de ser una opción completamente legítima y democrática.
> Pero más allá del trastorno de identidad disociativo entre los editores de AEDE y el resto de la profesión, se evidencia algo todavía más llamativo: la misma disfunción existe dentro de las redacciones de los propios medios de AEDE. Por razones obvias no puedo poner vínculos en esta parte, pero desde el anuncio de esta medida he tenido oportunidad de hablar con más de diez personas en medios digitales de esta asociación, y aún no he encontrado a ninguno de ellos que se mostrase a favor de la reforma o del canon de AEDE. Es posible que haya tenido muy mala suerte, pero repito: no he encontrado a ninguna persona que, trabajando en un medio digital, defendiese la idea de cobrar un canon a quienes simplemente utilizan el titular y un breve _snippet_ de sus noticias para enviar tráfico a sus medios.
> Posiblemente, lo mejor que podría hacer AEDE es… encontrarse a sí misma y dar marcha atrás. Plantearse que cuando ni los propios trabajadores de tu parte digital están de acuerdo contigo, es que tienes un serio problema. Que no vas a poder pretender que rentabilicen nada si eliminas de la ecuación factores como el tráfico que les traían los agregadores. Y que, o mucho me equivoco, o lo que ha logrado AEDE, además de provocar importantes daños colaterales a terceros, ha sido poner a Google en una situación de auténtica trampa diabólica: aunque desde un punto de vista de recursos económicos pudiese llegar a plantearse el pago, no puede hacerlo, porque eso significaría traicionar la naturaleza abierta de la web y poner a todo el resto de países del mundo a la cola. Sinceramente, dudo muchísimo que eso pueda llegar a pasar.
> Al final, nada bueno para AEDE. Es lo que tiene poner el periodismo y la línea editorial en función de la compraventa de favores con el gobierno de turno.


Estos son los medios AEDE:


http://criti-carlos.blogspot.com.es/...1_archive.html

----------

frfmfrfm (25-feb-2014),santy (25-feb-2014)

----------


## Luján

Descanse en paz Adolfo Suárez González, duque de Suárez, Grande de España.

Los españoles, todos, le debemos mucho. Lástima que no se le recuerde como se merece.

----------


## suer

Gran trabajo el que hizo y no todos se lo han reconocido.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Descanse en paz.
 Posiblemente para España, la figura política más importante de la historia moderna, en mi opinión sin el "posiblemente".
 Su capacidad de consenso y su visión de futuro fueron fundamentales para vivir lo que tenemos hoy, aunque haya dificultades. Fue un paso de gigante.
 Un gran hombre que debería servir de ejemplo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## titobcn

comparto tu opinion No Registrado, si tuvieramos hoy en dia politicos como el la cosa cambiaria, Descanse en paz.

----------


## Luján

Cambiemos de tercio, radicalmente.

Este "invento" es tan obvio que imagino que más de uno se dará de cabezazos por no haberlo pensado antes:

http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/coc...ue-salva-vidas




> *SEGURIDAD VIAL**Crossafe: Un invento español que salva vidas*
> 
> Lo ha desarrollado la empresa española CIDRO y está considerado como uno de los inventos más importantes en materia de seguridad vial. Este protector de pasos salvacunetas promete hacer nuestras carreteras más seguras.
> *Por J.C. Luque*
> 13 COMENTARIOS | 26 MAR 2014 - 18:08
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...

----------


## Luján

Aquí el otro vídeo:

----------

F. Lázaro (27-mar-2014),Los terrines (27-mar-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues en la zona Sur-Sureste de Madrid hacen falta toneladas de esos sistemas. En la zona Norte-Noroeste, las carreteras están bastante bien, anchas y con buenos arcenes. pero en el lado contrario, no hay arcenes y los pasacunetas son mortales.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

¿Devolver dinero las eléctricas? No me hagas reír, paisano.

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2014/...tbrain-url-cds




> El precio medio del trimestre rondará los 26 euros por megavatio/hora
> *
> Soria confirma devoluciones a los consumidores en el recibo de la luz*
> 
> 
> EP
> MADRID
> 24-03-2014 07:38
> 
> ...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Vienen elecciones europeas YA, y municipales/autonómicas comienzan su precampaña tras las mismas...

La máquina se pone en marcha: desempolvamiento de los planes de mejora de ríos guardados en un cajón desde las anteriores elecciones, maquillaje de las cifras de paro, decir que bajan impuestos cuando en realidad se suben por otro lado...
Lo normal en Hispanistán.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

http://www.vertele.com/noticias/el-g...s-es-inaudito/

 Hombre, muchas cadenas del TDT son basura. Pero Xplora, Energy, algunos programas del Discovery Max y Nitro, junto con ciertas películas del Paramount Channel y los dibujos para los niños del Boing son entretenidos.

 Total, que pronto o pagas o todo el día Teletienda.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fijaros la noticia que acabo de leer.

No habrá mejores sitios para ponerse a... que encima de un pozo. Pobre chica, su gozo en un pozo, nunca mejor dicho  :Frown: 




> *Una joven cae a un pozo cuando mantenía relaciones sexuales con un chico*
> 
> J. V. MUÑOZ-LACUNA / TOLEDO Día 29/03/2014 - 16.48h
> 
> *El joven, lejos de comportarse como un caballero manchego, se marchó del lugar dejando desamparada a la muchacha*
> 
> Una joven de 21 años ha tenido que ser rescatada en la madrugada de este viernes en Ciudad Real tras caer a un pozo de unos 10 metros de profundidad. La joven, que sufría síntomas de hipotermia y estaba en estado de shock cuando fue rescatada por los bomberos, salió del pozo mojada y sin ropa interior. En realidad, no la había perdido en la caída sino minutos antes, cuando mantenía relaciones sexuales con otro chico sobre la chapa de un pozo que se abrió.
> 
> Este suceso, que jamás olvidarán la chica y el joven con quien se encontraba, ocurrió cerca del parque acuático "Playa Park", una zona frecuentada por los jóvenes de Ciudad Real para hacer botellón. Los dos se habían subido a la boca de un pozo de noria pero en plena efervescencia amorosa se vino abajo la chapa que lo tapaba. La chica cayó dentro pero no así el joven que, lejos de comportarse como un caballero manchego, se marchó del lugar dejando desamparada a la muchacha.
> ...

----------


## Luján

Mapa online a tiempo real del trabajo de los antivirus.

Supongo que contará nada más que con los datos de las herramientas de la marca. Pero, aún así, es fascinante.

http://cyberwar.kaspersky.com/

También hay que tener en cuenta que es normal que los países más infectados sean los más desarrollados, pues es donde hay más equipos. Las cuentas son de ataques/infecciones totales por país, no ponderadas al número de dispositivos/archivos/visitas/emails/etc. por país.

Por ejemplo, España es el 10º país en infecciones, pero no por eso somos menos cuidadosos que los de Australia (23º). Simplemente, puede ser que tengamos más equipos con Kaspersky, o más equipos en general.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hoy, mientras a las 10.00 de la mañana los jueces del Tribunal Internacional de La Haya leían su veredicto, las ballenas daban saltos de alegría. ¿Por qué? Porque la caza científica de ballenas ha sido declarada ILEGAL.
> 
> El asunto viene de largo. Australia demandó a Japón hace hace cuatro años porque el país nipón estaba realizando una explotación comercial disfrazada de investigación, conocida como caza científica de ballenas, en la Antártida. Que el tribunal la haya declarado ilegal es por tanto una gran noticia. La decisión es vinculante: tanto Japón (el demandado), como Australia (quien llevó el caso ante la corte) acordaron respetar la sentencia.
> 
>  Hace ya más de 20 años activistas de Greenpeace se ponían entre el arpón y la ballena, en las peligrosas aguas de la Antártida. Todas esas acciones, que alarmaban a la opinión pública de lo que estaba haciendo Japón, hoy nos dan la razón. Esta noticia confirma lo que hemos estado denunciando todo el tiempo: este programa letal de caza de ballenas no es necesario, y es muy dañino para la salud de nuestros océanos. Ya es hora de que esta industria quede relegada a los libros de historia.
> 
> Ahora que esto ha sido noticia en el mundo entero, hacemos un llamamiento al Gobierno japonés para que respete de inmediato esta decisión, desguace el buque factoría Nisshin Maru, y cese en el futuro los intentos de continuar la caza comercial de ballenas.
> 
> Greenpeace ha denunciado que la caza científica de ballenas era una estrategia comercial encubierta por parte de Japón. Y los hechos lo respaldan: se ha evidenciado que Japón ha estado pagando a los países menos desarrollados con el fin de asegurarse los votos en la Comisión Ballenera Internacional (CBI) para su programa de caza de ballenas, una práctica conocida como "consolidación del voto".
> ...


http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/es/...mpaign=Océanos

Buena noticia, yo diría que histórica.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Parece ser que Cañete se va a Europa. Ha sido elegido cabeza de lista de su partido para las próximas elecciones europeas.

Miedo me da.

Sale en muchos medios nacionales.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que tanto descanso lleve como el que deja, que muchos "regalitos" ha dejado.

A ver ahora, espero que no se cumpla lo de "otro vendrá que bueno te hará"... Lo tendrá complicado para superarle el nuevo.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Aunque soy del Rayo en la liga nacional, soy del Aleti cuando no afecta a Rayito. Aupa Aleti!!!

----------


## REEGE

http://www.abc.es/local-castilla-man...501261616.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

D.E.P
Los pobres...

----------

